# Filosofia, temas sociales y divagues tambien



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2012)

*filosofia, temas sociales y divagues tambien*
bueno, abro este tema por que veniamos de el arenero y nos echaron tirandonos arena a los ojos y pegandonos con el rastrillo.

y como no quiisiera que me prohiban el ingreso a la calesita, pondre las cosas en su lugar.

No quisiera usar "el diodo mental" para cualquier cosa, ya que el diodo es eso:

mostrar solo las "diodeces" de la gente , y como segun el sentido de como mira piensa y actua de una o de otra manera.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2012)

asi se hace , el trabajo dignifica.
el trabajo ennoblece.
trabajas para mantener a tu familia honradamente . 

y para mantener politicos en tu pais, y jueces  y vagos, y mantenidos y a tu jefe y a tu .................................:enfadado:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> asi se hace , el trabajo dignifica.
> el trabajo ennoblece.
> trabajas para mantener a tu familia honradamente .
> 
> ...




La historia de todos los días en muchos países...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> asi se hace , el trabajo dignifica.
> el trabajo ennoblece.
> trabajas para mantener a tu familia honradamente .


Si, pero ultimamente estoy muy noble 


fernandob dijo:


>


Disculpa, pero realmente no vi diferencias, estás seguro que son fotos distintas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si, pero ultimamente estoy muy noble
> Disculpa, pero realmente no vi diferencias, estás seguro que son fotos distintas?



no se debe burlarse de los presidentes ,cada pueblo tiene el presidente que se merese ,pues a sido legitimado en las urnas, por su pueblo 
PD:
   voy a acusarte con tu comandante ¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se debe burlarse de los presidentes ,cada pueblo tiene el presidente que se merese ,*pues a sido legitimado en las urnas,* por su pueblo
> PD:
> voy a acusarte con tu comandante ¡¡



1 --  haaa, benditas cajitas de madera que legitiman cosas.
2 -- a los presidentes hay que putearlos, no burlarse, uno se burla de una victima, de un tonto, de uno que ha sido engañado >>>> ergo , solo queda burlarse de el mismo pueblo 
3 --- dicen que si, que cada pueblo tiene lo que merece y es un tema que vivo discutiendolo con migo mismo, que si ........que no.
cuando me ponga de acuerdo te lo discuto.
4 -- aca no tenemos comandante , tenemos kretina .

PD: las fotos que puse  fueron al azar, de presidentes o politicos, segun google me las tiro, puede que alguna sea repetida, pero creo que todas eran de mandatarios.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

siempre en el pueblo va var una parte que no quiere al presidente,ya sea por cualquier cosa,o por ideal politicas o porque no le gusta y punto.
pero no por eso hay que putear ni insultar,por ejemplo con carlos menen ,yo nunca estuve de acuerdo con sus ideas y no por eso lo putee o insulte,(en realidad si pero solo para adentro mio)
hay que respetar.
va que se yo por lo menos así lo creo yo,pero cada cual que haga lo que quiera es correcto,
ustedes insulten y yo siempre les voy a decir lo mismo ,,,hay que respetar al presidente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 --  haaa, benditas cajitas de madera que legitiman cosas.
> 2 -- a los presidentes hay que putearlos, no burlarse, uno se burla de una victima, de un tonto, de uno que ha sido engañado >>>> ergo , solo queda burlarse de el mismo pueblo
> 3 --- dicen que si, que cada pueblo tiene lo que merece y es un tema que vivo discutiendolo con migo mismo, que si ........que no.
> cuando me ponga de acuerdo te lo discuto.
> ...



hay dias que no me guta,otros si ,depende de dos cosas,una si es dia par y la otra cosa que gana a los dias par o impar es esto,,,,no me gusta cuando habla y mueve las manos ,tiene imagen de prepotente y no me agrada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 8, 2012)

POLITICA POLITICA POLITICA 

por lo que van a estar para rato...

posdata: digidisipador, digitransistor, digibolo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 --  _*haaa, benditas cajitas de madera que legitiman cosas.*_...............



  *¿¿ Madera ??*  

¿ Hace mucho tiempo que no votás ?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se debe burlarse de los presidentes ,cada pueblo tiene el presidente que se merese ,pues a sido legitimado en las urnas, por su pueblo


te invito a que busques informacion acerca de las ultimas elecciones presidenciales en mexico, y luego me dices cualquier cosa que lleve "legitimado" en una oracion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2012)

y bueno no importa el pueblo es culpable de dejarlos hacer a sus anchas¡¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y bueno no importa el pueblo es culpable de dejarlos hacer a sus anchas¡¡¡


sabés que es lo peor??? que ellos alguna vez fueron el pueblo.... ahora son los lideres...
JAJA XD


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y bueno no importa el pueblo es culpable de dejarlos hacer a sus anchas¡¡¡



permiteme discrepar, el dia que escuche la historia de el avion que iba a ser parte de el atentado de las torres gemelas , ese dia me di cuenta de la analogia.
hay 2oo personas en un avion .
pero 2 locos en la cabina de mando, pues que si el avion da vueltas y choca contra algo , ¿ podriamos decir que todos tuvieron lo que merecian ?? que eligieron eso por no defenderse ?? 
existen estructuras que nos ponen en una situacion de indefension , por mas que seamos 200 contra 2 .
y es muy "simple" el decir que el pueblo es culpable.

demasiado simple y en este caso erroneo .


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se debe burlarse de los presidentes ,cada pueblo tiene el presidente que se merese ,pues a sido legitimado en las urnas, por su pueblo
> PD:
> voy a acusarte con tu comandante ¡¡


Solo la primera vez fue legitima, el resto ha sido un fraude probado... :enfadado:


fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- haaa, benditas cajitas de madera que legitiman cosas.







Te aseguro que estas fraude maquinas no son de madera


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 8, 2012)

bah! 
pregunte a los mexicanos si el pueblo eligió a su presidente

y vera cual sera la respuesta


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2012)

el copete que tranza no es mi presidente...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2012)

Ni el mío... Lo siento mucho.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo la primera vez fue legitima, el resto ha sido un fraude probado... :enfadado:
> 
> http://www.psuv.org.ve/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Sistema-Automatizado-de-Votación.jpg
> Te aseguro que estas fraude maquinas no son de madera



segun el multimedios clarin ,siempre dicen que tiene que haber voto electronico porque es mas seguro,yo digo no es para nada seguro,pero el multimedios insiste,yo creo que tienen un negocio hay


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> el copete que tranza no es mi presidente...



Ni el mio. mi total repudio a esa lacra.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 9, 2012)

coyote, tacato, laelectronicameodia,

yo también me declaro ciudadano sin presidente, No a la imposición! 

buen día a todos


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> coyote, tacato, laelectronicameodia,
> 
> yo también me declaro ciudadano sin presidente, No a la imposición!
> 
> buen día a todos



Ojala y los paises hermanos de latinoamerica nos apoyen aunque sea moralmente, para quien no esta enterado esta en juego la libertad estudiantil de latinoamerica.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 9, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Sepanlo soy Mexicano y me avergüenzo de serlo!


no hay que avengorsarse de ser mexicano (de que el lo sea si)


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

no es mia, yo soy hombre! 

dice "my boyfriends wife hates me"-> "la esposa de mi novio me odia"





Helminto G. dijo:


> no hay que avengorsarse de ser mexicano (de que el lo sea si)



me parece que no puedo hablar mucho de temas politicos en este foro, pero hay una explicacion para eso.

y no... no me averguenzo de mis hermanos mexicanos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 9, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> bah!
> pregunte a los mexicanos si el pueblo eligió a su presidente
> 
> y vera cual sera la respuesta


Bueno, en estos días el demente mayor dijo en una de sus interminables cadenas televisivas, que el que no era chavista, no era venezolano, desde entonces soy arabe-sirio...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

> Bueno, en estos días el demente mayor dijo en una de sus interminables cadenas televisivas, que el que no era chavista, no era venezolano, desde entonces soy arabe-sirio...



Lo que llaman Revolucion (pacifica) Mexicana 2012, tiene como pilar en escencia quitarle el poder a los medio el influir sobre las desiciones de la poblacion e informarles verazmente.

no dejen pasar la oportunidad de ver como pasa esta "Revolucion" que por los medios televisivos no se van a enterar la informacion esta en Internet.

Twiter+ Facebook+Youtube=Informacion


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Ojala y los paises hermanos de latinoamerica nos apoyen aunque sea moralmente, para quien no esta enterado esta en juego la libertad estudiantil de latinoamerica.



aca hemos aprendido que la cosa puede ser mas rebuscada de lo que parece.
por desgracia el mal esta presente y creciendo y el chapulin colorado esta jubilado ya .

mira, te voy a contar y es muy serio:
lee esta historia, y veras como la gente realmente HDP puede de a poco armar un plan para torcer la mente de la gente y deformar las cosas de forma tal que , de primera te apreceria IMPOSIBLE, INCREIBLE:


en una epoca la libertad estudiantil se eliminaba al privatizar las escuelas o al no hacerlas publicas o al cerrarlas directamente.
PERO 
como dije REALMENTE EL MAL ESTA  y evoluciona.
junto al ser humano.
y como la gente mala aprende y sabe que NO pueden simplemente cerrar las escuelas o discriminar a los estudiantes o hacerla elitista.
pues dan vuelta la torta.
y hacen como hicieron aca:

LA HACEN PUBLICA Y MASIVA.
colegio para todos.
pero TODOS.
y luego comienzan con el trabajo vil:
con la excusa de ser populista y libre comienzan a bajar el nivel, para que este este a la par de el mas burro.
no hacen clases differentes o escuelas especiales ,no .
*por que a no olvidar : el objetivo real es destruir la educacion de un pais .*

todos pueden ser maestros, pero el sueldo cada vez es mas bajo.
el programa estudiantil se modifica constantemente nivelando hacia abajo.
u aunla con 20 chicos , no .que tenga 40 asi se integran.
un chico con problemas ??? que se integre (aunque en realidad lo que hace es desconcentrar a todo el grado y hacer imposible la clase).
los niños tienen derechos , <<<< eso hay que repetirlo mil veces hasta que los niños comprendan que pueden gritarle a la maestra , enfrentarla si les pone mala nota.
incluso los padres que sepan que tienen derechos y asi van y hacen un escandalo cuando el hijo que no estudia llega con una mala nota.

TODOS TIENEN DERECHOS asi que jubilacion a quien no trabajo nunca, subsidios a quienes no trabajan y no quieren trabajar.
y asi de paso los hijos de esa gente APRENDEE de esa educacion , aprenden que ya ganaron todos los derechos , asi que .........ya ni les interesa la escuela , la educacion.
ya no piden mas educacion libre y gratuita.
para que ??
para tener que luego trabajar ??? 
si a papa y mama la mantuvieron con subsidios ??
seria tonto si yo trabajo .
y si estudio.
al final...........¿ que es eso de estudiar ?? que me quieren obligar ??? 

que gente HDP .



viste como empezo ?? y a donde fue ??? 
la cosa No es que la educacion no sea libre y gratuita, la cosa es EL PLAN .
un pais y el futuro es como un autobus:
podra estar andando, avanzando , pero la cuestion es QUIEN LO MANEJA Y A DONDE LO LLEVA.

es mas complicado de lo que parece, no ??


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

Fernandob. tu interpretacion de la realidad es muy acertada y de la que muchos estamos conscientes, el poblema es como solucionarlo, y eso es por lo que ahora en mexico se esta luchando, mucho mas alla de un simple problema electoral como lo hacen parecer, la lucha es entre los estudiantes y un pueblo consiente contra los medios, el arma es internet  y de funcionar esa revolucion muchos paises de latinoamerica podrian copiar el modelo sin derramar sangre, o por lo menos aprender de nuestro error, por eso digo que esta en juego la libertad estudiantil de latinoamerica.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 9, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Fernandob. tu interpretacion de la realidad es muy acertada y de la que muchos estamos conscientes, el poblema es como solucionarlo, y eso es por lo que ahora en mexico se esta luchando, mucho mas alla de un simple problema electoral como lo hacen parecer, la lucha es entre los estudiantes y un pueblo consiente contra los medios, el arma es internet  y de funcionar esa revolucion muchos paises de latinoamerica podrian copiar el modelo sin derramar sangre, o por lo menos aprender de nuestro error, por eso digo que esta en juego la libertad estudiantil de latinoamerica.



+1

Yo esperaba 6 años de progreso... Ahora, el panorama pinta terrible. Me niego a ser gobernado por un ignorante.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2012)

yo veo .....incluso en pequeños grupos, en un consorcio por ejemplo como actua la gente.
y es IMPOSIBLE solucionar un problema que es endemico de el ser humano.

mira, te voy a dar un par de ejemplos y luego los juntamos :

*ejemplo A :*
el otro dia me cuentan que una gente tiene que adquirir cierto producto o servicio y UNA EMPRESA lo ofrece mucho mas barato que las otras.
pues que hablaban de que esa empresa lo que hace es lavar dinero, otros decian que esa empresa engañaba y luego...... bla bla.

y yo pregunte  ¿ con que empresa contratarian ese producto o servicio ?? 

y me decian que con la que ofrecia mas.
ya que es loq ue conviene .

pues bien, me muestran que la realidad es que TODOS o por lo menos la gran mayoria de la gente si ve una oportunidad la aprovecha, aunque sienta que puede ser algo "sucio " 


*ejemplo B*
 estamso en un grupo, sea un consorcio o sea un directorio de un club.
pues que si tu tienes valores que quieres se respeten, tu sabes que es lo correcto, no importa.
cuando se vota se hace lo que LA MAYORIA ELIJE, cosa de libertad y democracia.
pero si vemos el ejemplo A la mayoria prefiere aprovechar la oportunidad aunque sientan o mejor, prefieran no pensar que estan siendo complices de algo malo.
pero obtienen un beneficio inmediato.


como ves , las leyes y la telaraña social de un gran grupo humano tiene muchas variables y cuando hay muchas variables SE PUEDE HACER CUALQUIER COSA.
si, uno puede armar las piezas, reacomodarlas como le convenga y asi hacer cualquier cosa.
creo que la humanidad esta siendo victima de un entretejido que armo ella sola.
cuando se piden derechos e igualdad  siempre habra humanos "vivos" que usaran eso en su conveniencia.
y habra otros mas vivos aun que encontraran la forma de manejar eso para obtener el resutado contrario al esperado.

y como se evita esto ??? 

no se.

que queres que te diga??
que hay que cortar toda la maleza para que luego crezca el trigo???
o sea matar a todos los HDP .
pero al generar una matanza estas vos mismo convirtiendote en una bestia.
por que todos podemso convertirnos, esto tambien se ha demostrado.
ahora bien.
como luchas por ordenar un gran desorden ?? el cual es interes de muchos que se mantenga . ..........

como enfrentas al mal si se viste de viejita buena con pañuelo blanco y carita de victima ?? 

es mas..........llega un momento en el cual vos mismo (si tenes suerte) te preguntas:
como se que yo estoy en lo correcto ?? 
y no soy parte de esta locura.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

Fernando te puedo decir que yo soy apartidista y no soy ningun erudito en el tema, pero imposible no es y te lo digo por esto: a mi me parecia que el hacer una convocatoria a una marcha por Twitter era una cosa imposible y sucedio miles de persona acudieron a una marcha y llego el ruido hasta la Union Europea. 

en cuanto a soluciones es UN PASO A LA VEZ, y para mi el primero es DEJENME DECIDIR LIBREMENTE Y QUE SEA VERDADERA MI ELECCION, si me equivoco con mi voto,  y mis representantes cometio miles de errores y me los diga con la verdad, aprendo de MI Error y sopesare si hago un cambio.

y si, nada es perfecto somos humanos y nos equivocamos tampoco sueño con un pais perfecto en donde no haya diferencias pero por principio esas diferencias entre personas no deberian ser tan abismales y desventajosas como las que sufrimos (llamese Argentina, Mexico, Peru, Venezuela, Chile, etc cada quien sabe como esta su pais)


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

Miren amigos... este video es la escencia de esta lucha, quienes ven las "noticias"  no tienen idea de lo que esta pasando.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 9, 2012)

en los medios, prefieren distraer a la gente, 
con una miserable boda, casarse gente se casa todos los días ami que carajo me importa que se case eugenio jajaj y lo que mas "me extraña" es que ahí esta toda la gente embobada menciona el empresario y confernista carlos kasuga osaka " en una conferencia hace referencia a tv azteca y televisa como un "enemigo" para México porque tienen el poder de entrar a todos los hogares y solo transmiten malos mensajes, y por supuesto, con novelas (que yo odio a decir verdad)


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

> en una conferencia hace referencia a tv azteca y televisa



jejeje yo no quise decir de que medios se trataba para no dar a enterder mi desprecio por ellos pero ya salieron a la luz.jejeje

En serio y de corazon les pido, a quien quiera ayudar a la causa de Mexico,  que se informen de lo que esta pasando en este pais por Internet y no por los Medios, comparen la informacion y que se formen un juicio.

"Apaguen la Television enciendan su mente"


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 9, 2012)

con tanto asunto politico y asuntos de transmicion me acorde de las viejas rolas de los años en que gobernaban como gobernaran my pronto en mexico:


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

deseperado dijo:
			
		

> Que divertidos que son cuando hablan de politica



Amigo si te refieres a mis comentarios, yo no he hablado de politica, son simples y sencillos derechos humanos. si hablara de politica 1.- seria moderado lo que no me agrada y por eso no lo hago, 2.-no es el medio adecuado para hacerlo.

no tomo a mal tu comentario pero se me hace oportuno hacer la aclaracion.


----------



## deseperado (Jul 9, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Amigo si te refieres a mis comentarios, yo no he hablado de politica, son simples y sencillos derechos humanos. si hablara de politica 1.- seria moderado lo que no me agrada y por eso no lo hago, 2.-no es el medio adecuado para hacerlo.
> 
> no tomo a mal tu comentario pero se me hace oportuno hacer la aclaracion.



Hago referncia que hablan de temas someramente politicos
Bueno creo que en el arenero no te puede moderar por hablar de politica ya que es una sala de charla y no solo de charla electronica si me equivoco que algun mod me corrija


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2012)

si, si vamos al caso ..es mas interesante en la sala de charlas o el arenero temas "serios" que hablar pavadas si vamos al caso.

al fin y al cabo lo que uno intenta es afilar las ideas.

por que arreglar...... hace miles de años que venimos a lso tumbos.
ojala.
el digamos buen ejemplo que dio uno aca en el sur fue el brasilero ...don lula.
y eso que no se de el .
pero un BUEN  paso es haber cumplido dentro de todo BIEN  y no inflarse con los logros y querer quedar de "monarca" de por vida en el asiento.

basicamente es uno de lso ideales de un buen gobernante:
hacer lo mejor posible y una vez cumplido su mandato irse........irse con la frente alta.
irse sabiendo que no necesita mantener un cargo para que luego no lo persigan por las chanchadas que se mando (como hacen aca en Argentina) .

en fin.
hay ejemplos.
lo triste es que hay muchos mas malos que buenos.
y lo mas triste aun es que ......todos somos asi, como ya puse de ejemplos, la misma gente comun que se queja es asi cuando se le presenta .

pero respeto y aplaudo tu pasion y ganas "laelectronicameodia " ojala que lo de mexico sea aunque sea UN PASO , pero hacia buen camino.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

> pero respeto y aplaudo tu pasion y ganas "laelectronicameodia " ojala que lo de mexico sea aunque sea UN PASO , pero hacia buen camino.



Muchas Gracias Fernando de parte mio y seguramente de muchos mexicanos. ademas Felicito a Argentina en su dia de fiesta.

Saludos y Abrazos.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 9, 2012)

miren prueba de que no es asunto politico, no es imposible, no estamos solos y la lucha no solo es por Mexico.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2012)

el otro dia mirando unas cosas me di cuenta de una conclusion.
bastante .dessagradable pero real a mi entender.

ya saben que yo vivo en Argentina.
pero es tan similar a otros paises:

tenemos una presidenta que es un desastre, encima de ser un monstruo pone huevos y cria mas monstruos (son todos los que la rodean) .
pues que por otro lado tiene cierta gente QUE SE LA PELEA, o sea se oponen a ella.
por ejemplo macri, moyano y algun otro.
pues que estos otros personajes TAMBIEN SON PERJUDICIALES.

todos los que son poderosos hicieron el poder en base a mafias y demas.
hoy dia veo que una persona noble, justo, honrado  lo pasan por encima como los autos pasan en la ruta a una lombriz.

pues bien, a lo que iba:
uno cuando llegan las elecciones piensa:
votare a este que por lo menos "se opone a la otra "

y me recorde la pelicula de alien vs depredador, esa que fue en el artico, en la piramide subterranea:

*el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo* (?¿) 

es tan triste saber que somos insectos que elegimos si nos quedaremos con alien o con depredador.
y encima a veces escucho que alguno dice que "es democracia " por que nosotros elegimos.
SE QUE , si no elegimos a nimguno de ellos y elegimos a una buena lombriz, pues tendremos a ambos monstruos haciendo desastre y a una lombriz tratando de controlarlos.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 10, 2012)

> el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo (?¿)
> 
> es tan triste saber que somos insectos que elegimos si nos quedaremos con alien o con depredador.
> y encima a veces escucho que alguno dice que "es democracia " por que nosotros elegimos.
> SE QUE , si no elegimos a nimguno de ellos y elegimos a una buena lombriz, pues tendremos a ambos monstruos haciendo desastre y a una lombriz tratando de controlarlos.



Fernando lastimosamente eso es lo que los malos gobiernos que han pisoteado nuestros derechos hasta el punto de creer que eso es ciegamente verdadero, pero no es asi, tan solo mira esto.

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/economia/islandia-convierte-envidia-europa/20120415cdscdseco_1/


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 10, 2012)

Como dijo la ratita, el presidente dijo que el que no es chavista no es venezolano, así que soy ciudadana sin patria 

Por otro lado soy músico, y dicen que los músicos son ciudadanos del mundo, así que soy "ciudadana del mundo" 

Ahora hablando en serio, el presidente tiene cosas en las que estoy de acuerdo y otras en las que estoy en desacuerdo, algunos ejemplos:

- Como las universidades no alcanzan para todos, abrió universidades "bolivarianas" que aparte de ser gratuitas les dan una beca (las mas cuantiosas que hay) a los estudiantes. Ahora bien, como no pueden reprobar a los alumnos, los profesores se ven obligados a aprobar indiferentemente de si estudian o no (información de primera mano), algunos se inscriben solo para tener su bequita, y ni van a clase, esos también los deben aprobar; el que quiere estudiar _en serio_, va y se da cuenta como es la cosa y termina abandonando la carrera. Resultado: educación mediocre para todos, lo peor del caso es que ellos tienen prioridad cuando se trata de empleos a nivel público .

- Salud para todos. Muy bien, eso es bueno, el rollo es que los médicos que ponen en los planes de salud, son los egresados del punto anterior. La gente tiene miedo de que ellos los atiendan porque ya se conocen de muchos casos que por la formación deficiente del personal, los pacientes salen peor de como entraron.

- El presidente "se hace respetar". Así dicen muchos chavistas, dicen que él le habla sin miedo a cualquier persona, sea quien sea (sin importar si es otro presidente, un rey, o cualquier ciudadano), que dice las cosas "como son", que "no es hipócrita". Como yo lo veo: Ser diplomático no necesariamente implica ser hipócrita, una persona en una posición de autoridad debe mostrar un comportamiento digno de su cargo, sobre todo él que es el presidente de una nación, si el se la pasa gritando, insultando y diciendo cuanta grosería se le ocurra, ¿que pensarán en otros países del venezolano en general?, muchos dicen que es un payaso, a veces da vergüenza que él nos represente.

Y muchas cosas mas, así como en Argentina, hay familias que viven de subsidios dados por el gobierno, y tienen más ingresos que gente que se ha matado estudiando y trabajando.

Debo reconocer que he sido beneficiada con algunos de los planes del gobierno, ya sea directa o indirectamente, una vez fui a un CDI (Centro de Diagnóstico Integral, es algo así como un ambulatorio) y me atendieron bien, he comprado en Mercal (mercados populares de Chavez) y al principio eran buenos, ya dan vergüenza. Incluso la fundación en la que estoy (orquesta y escuela de música) está financiada por PDVSA.

Cosas han mejorado, cosas han empeorado, pero creo que si pongo las cosas en una balanza, vamos para abajo  así que comprendo la situación de México y Argentina


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 10, 2012)

Muy buen Punto SP_27.

claro y es muy cierto que no todo es blanco y negro, a mi lo que no me parece en estos sistemas de gobierno es que lo negro, para ocultarlo lo hacen mas negro, lo que por mucho que hagan bien se opaca, que tan dificil puede ser decir a tiempo "la Cague" pero "asi podemos corregirlo..." 
 (perdon por la groseria pero no encontre un calificativo mas adecuado)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2012)

1 -- lo de islandia se que existe y tambien se que hay un pais que en lo que se refiere a educacion la hace simple (y perfecta) :
el que termina el colegio y si tiene excelentes notas >>> a la universidad derechito , el estado se ocupa.
el que tiene notas medias >>> a escuelas de oficios  y el estado se ocupa de todo , y luego de que tenga trabajo.
nada de libertad , de que cualquier inutil que fue un mediocre y en el colegio sacaba notas bajas y solo molestaba pretenda que se va a anotar en la universidad , solo para hacer tiempo .

pero el asunto es como revertis un hormiguero de millones de hormigas que estan acostumbradas a un sistema establecido, desde todo punto de vista ???? 
no es solo revertir el pensamiento de lso ciudadanos, sino ? que haces con los cientos de miles por no decir millones que o por que se benefician con esta corrupcion o por que tienen una idea errada de las cosas o por miedo al cambio NO quieren cambiar .

que haces ??? 

luego , no sabia eso de que dijo :




sp_27 dijo:


> , el presidente dijo que el que no es chavista no es venezolano,



esto te muestra algo que hace tiempo habia notado y te lo explicare, es bastante comun .
supon que tu subes de presidenta y eres una buena y justa persona.
pues que tendras que luchar años contra mucha gente que querra torcerte, gente que quiere imponer su opinion.
HASTA FAMILIA Y AMIGOS !!!!!!! (crees que no ?? ) que te pediran "un favorcito", muchos te querran convencer que esto o aquello es lo mejor, por que les conviene, te llenaras de chupamedias o halagadores por conveniencia, se te pegaran solitos . 
habra muchos que te quieren engañar y quieren vover a al corrupcion.
pero tambien hay mucha gente que son bobos, tontos, que solo quieren dar su opinion.
mucha gente solo quiere decir :
"fue mi idea"
mucha gente es contra solo por ser contra, si tu dices blanco diran negro.
y si dices negro diran que mejor era gris.
es ..................no sabes lo fastidioso y tremenda que es la gente si la dejas opinar.
aca en Argentina lo ves, todos son directores tecnicos, todos gritan y dan su opinion.
hasta con familia
con gente grand eque deberia ser sabia por experiencia y te quieren mandar, y si los dejas y luego de un tiempo se dan contra la pared y la vida les muestra que ESTABAN ERRADOS, pues no lo dicen (orgullo ?? ) , se hacen lso tontos.
no te vienen con: "oye, te acuerdas tal cosa, disculpa, tenias tu razon" 
no 
la gente es una porfiada de mier.... coles.
y tenes tantas cosas.
que si tu eres presidenta puede que llegue un momento que quieras matar a unos cuantos.
y es muy posible, si ves la historia que termines siendo muy distinta de lo que eras cuando entraste.
es muy posible que muchos te odien.
y es muy posible que termines siendo autoritaria, por que .............o haces lo que a ti te parece o haceees lo que a lso demas les parece y eso seria una de discutir eternamente.
si haces lo que le parece a pepe, pues juan se enojara y dira que estas con el .
si haces lo que el parece a jose, pues que miguel..........y te dan ganas de tirarles los perros encima.

hace rato observo a la gente, calculo que SI SE PUEDE, pero implicaria ARRASAR con todo lo existente.
iniciar una cultura y educacion nueva y crear instituciones nuevas, en base a un plan bien pensado.
pero ,como ya dije: como haces eso en un entorno en el cual muchisima gente NO QUIERE cambiar o cada uno viene con su plan por que todos son DT ??? 
pero lo mas importante es los que tienen el poder y no querran, no dejaran .
y eso por mas que el pueblo se rebele......
estan errados si creen que el podeerr lo tiene uno .
*hay una lista bastante larga de gente (poderosos y mafiosos) que espera que el rey caiga para ocupar su lugar y saben manipular a la gente ..*
no lo digo yo.
es leer la historia.
la de hace 10 años y la de hace 2000.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 10, 2012)

Bueno, nada mas una aclaracion y entiendo tu punto de vista, pero a islandia no la puse como un ejemplo de progreso económico, si no por su transición politica. (ahora si me meti en la politica) 

lo que hizo segun chismes internacionales y segun mi criterio, fue que la sociedad tomo las riendas de su destino y enjuico a politicos corruptos, y a raiz de eso viene su progreso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 10, 2012)

y yo que hago en este tema como me lo engancharon *LEMUUUUUUUUUUUUUR*

*filosofia, temas sociales y divagues también* EN TODO CASO PONE LE verborragia


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> Como dijo la ratita, el presidente dijo que el que no es chavista no es venezolano, así que soy ciudadana sin patria
> 
> Por otro lado soy músico, y dicen que los músicos son ciudadanos del mundo, así que soy "ciudadana del mundo"
> 
> ...



pero... que decis??? te confundiste muy mal!!! lo que describis es argentina!! ¿donde vivis?

(hago alusión a "que sorpresa, países totalmente distintos y oh!, las mismas descripciones")


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2012)

veo que ya lo movieron ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> pero... que decis??? te confundiste muy mal!!! lo que describis es argentina!! ¿donde vivis?
> 
> (hago alusión a "que sorpresa, países totalmente distintos y oh!, las mismas descripciones")


 
Casualmente-causalmente


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2012)

un sabio amigo mio solia decir (con perdon de la exprecion) "la mierda se caga en todos lados"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2012)

''tu comida de hoy ,excremento de mañana ''   ''en todos lados se cuecen habas''


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2012)

cambiando de tema un poco y ya que aca van divagues tambien.
hoy veia APOLO 13 , la pelicula con tom hanks .

y me di ceunta de algo que es una idea mia, solo una sospecha:

lo de el viaje a la luna es un verso.
pero no me refiero a que es un verso que hayan ido, calculo que si fueron.
me refiero a que engañaron a lso pobres giles que fueron.

viaje a la luna........... ¿ para que ?? 
la cara visible la ves de aca con telescopios, y la cara oscura todos sabemos que si hay vida ira al lado donde le llega algo de radiacion solar.
en fin, muchos parametros de la luna se conocian.

para mi la cosa si es que habia una carrera espacioal, pero habia si objetivos , el saber moverse en el espacio, el probar UN MONTON DE COSAS en un medio que era una incognita hasta ese momento y ademas probar un monton de equipo , ideas, teorias etc.
pero NO hacia falta mandar gente a correr ese riesgo.
a lso pobres tontos que fueron les llenaron la cabeza , como si el llegar a la luna .... hubiese algo alli.
pero quienes planificaban la cosa LA REALIDAD es que no le simportaba en lo mas minimo la vida de lso astronautas.
ya se que en cualquier inicio se arriesgan vidas.
pero la cosa es que es muy distinto lo que se mostraba de la realidad.
la realidad como cuando se probaban jets nuevos, o cuando se probaban en epoca de la segunda guerra armas quimicas o el tema de la radiacion:
les importaba nada a quienes hacian las pruebas la vida huamana de los conejillos de indias.

se que hubo muchos apolo y otros que fracasaron dejando en el camino a los astronautas.
y dudo que se hubiesen presentado tantos voluntarios a astronautas si les hubiesen dicho siempre la pura verdad .

a ver , pensemso un poco :
salir de la atmosfera, que el cohete salga bien y no explote en el camino .
ya un milagro.
luego mandarse no se cunatos dias por el espacio, el vacio absoluto, CERO  oportunidades de vida si algo se rompe .
ir hasta la luna !!!
volver luego.
y como si fuera poco ingresar en la atmosfera y llegar a tierra bien .

ya esta, no podes pedirle mas a la suerte por el resto de tu vida.

me diran que son pruebas necesarias si algun dia quisieramos y bla bla bla ......estoy totalmente en .desacuerdo.
era solo esperar unos cuantos años, hoy dia podemso mandar naves roboticas y si fallan, pues que lastima, podemos mandar mil veces y corregir errores si se pincha algo o se quema lo otro.
y recien luego si , mandarlas con algun pitufo adentro .

pero en esa epoca la cosa era politica y tambien ese poco afecto por los conejillos de indias humanos , en epocas de descubrimientos uno tras otro .
como nenes decubriendo todo .


----------



## Nepper (Jul 11, 2012)

mira, te tiro una que a mi me dejó patas para arriba...
Esto sucede en argentina (para los lectores extrangeros)
la novia de un amigo trabaja de maestra (en argentina), me ha hablado de que consiguió un trabajo en una escuela, muy humilde... ella estaba muy entusiasmada, los pequeños eran divertidos, humildes y no conocían la tecnología. La escuela esta muy descuidada por decir que no era una escuela cuando llegó a dar clases...
Ella estaba dispuesta a ayudar a estos niños a estudiar en mejores condiciones, les mostró una PC portatil, con donaciones, consiguió útiles, que le hagan un poco la parte electrica del salón y me ha pedido que si por favor done unas latas de pintura...

Yo me quedé impresionado, porque pensé que me hablaba de una escuela escondida en las montañas o en el medio de la patagonia... pensé que era una "mision" para ayudarlos (vieron que algunos juntan un camión y llevan las donaciones a donde mas lo necesitan)...

Para mi sorpresa, ella me dijo que ella misma lleva y entrega las donaciones.... (yo jamas recuerdo que mi amigo me cuente que su novia viaja al norte o al sur del país) cuando le pregunto ¿donde queda? me dice en los delta de tigre...
o sea, a 50km de la capital nacional de argentina.... ahí nomas.... en 30 min llegas... hasta podes ir en bote...
Sin duda, la escuela está en un estado despreciable, como si estuviera a 1500km de la capital nacional del país....Igualmente no es escusa para que olviden que está ahí...

No escuché ahí nootebooks para todos? viviendas para todos? y escuela para todos????
Solo arreglan los colegios que tienen "rating", los demás, que se pudran.... ahora hay problemas con los colegios de capital... ¿probincia no existe? no... es como decían mis compañeros del 1800... el "desierto"... y yo soy un indio ignorante....





fernandob dijo:


> cambiando de tema un poco y ya que aca van divagues tambien.
> hoy veia APOLO 13 , la pelicula con tom hanks .
> 
> y me di ceunta de algo que es una idea mia, solo una sospecha:
> ...


disculpame, te leí despues de lo que escribí del colegio.... así que lo respondo despues XD
... ¿cual es el problema? si, el hombre pisó la luna... y como decís, es mas dificil llevar a un mono y un hombre que a un robotito... entonces, decir que llevas a una persona significa que podes hacer todo!!! listo...
El tema es que no pueden mandar 1000 veces algo, ese "algo" cuesta 10...000000000$$, así, que mejor llevemos lo mas que podamos... es lógico, yo haría lo mismo...
¿les importaba la vida de los astronautas? CLARO QUE NO!!!

a ver... como te lo explico... estas trabajando con robots industriales que salen $$$$$$$$$$$... ves que un robot está por mandarse directamente a la pared, y sabés que se va a romper todo y perderán días de producción... ¿que haces? te tiras entre el robot y la pared... tu cuerpo amortigua el golpe, vos morís inmediatamente pero el robot solamente tiró falla de colisión... despues resetean y anda todo ok!, indemizan a tu familia con $$$$$$$, que evidentemente les sale 1/100000$ de lo que saldría comprar otro robot y perder días de producción....
no serás un heroe, nadie te recordará... pero es así como funciona...
ahora, si ese robot vos fuiste el que lo programó y produjo sin parar, serás un heroe.... igual, no esperes ver un $$$$....
Ellos sabían el riesgo ¿te crees que no? le habrán dicho: Esta misión todo puede salir mal y no los vamos a ayudar, pero si lo logran, quedarán en la historia... y un sueldo de por vida...
Es así como funciona... por lo menos esa parte...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2012)

en un barrio lindero,construyeron una escuela ,bien ,la inauguraron ,vi un helicoptero en el lugar,mucha propaganda fiesta para todos ¡¡¡
a los meses otra ves joda,helicóptero y autos lujosos en el barrio,,,, pregunte i a donde van ustedes? a la inagurasion del colegio¡¡ (entre mi pense bien otro colegio mas)
pero era el mismo ¡¡¡
resulta que lo inauguraron entre 4 a 6 veces el mismo colegio y que me parta un rayo si les miento ¡¡¡
intrigado averigue mas y resulta que primero inaguraron el colegio,luego unos juegos ,luego una sala ,para la misma escuela la inaguraron por etapas ,asta cuando plantaron los arboles ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
eso de los arboles no es broma,es verdad inauguraron los arboles y una flores del jardin


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2012)

¿ Pero ya tiene maestras y todo ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2012)

si ya tienen maestras jardinero,alumnos y policía en la puerta ,porque siempre se están peleando los muchachos

es una escuela en medio de una villa,despues de eso urbanizaron un poco,asfalto colectivo y no se que mas



,lo que dio vergüenza son los carteles en todas las esquinas,4 cartelones por esquina ,
dicen algo de presidencia de la nación ministerio de no se que ,valla a saber cuanto dinero desperdiciado en propaganda


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> mira, te tiro una que a mi me dejó patas para arriba...
> Esto sucede en argentina (para los lectores extrangeros)
> la novia de un amigo trabaja de maestra (en argentina), ...



bueno, por lo menos la cosa no cae en saco roto.
al parecer por estar "aislada" por el tigre las cosas que se donan caen donde deben.
yo en verdad pense que tu historia iria a otro lado .
te cuento de escuelas en capital, pero cerca de villas o de una cerca de un  puente o autopista, no recuerdo, me lo conto una amiga que fue a una escuela de estas pero prefirio no quedarse:
nenes llorando por que mama y papa no estan, se fueron de viaje a la provincia de no se cual por que van "a una marcha" que les pagan los politicos.
o nenes que van para comer , esa es mas que tipica.
o que la maestra se preocupa y de tanto que la maltratan termina cambiando sus ganas de ayudar por resentimiento .
o que les roban .

en fin, la que vos contas por lo menos encunetra una "recepcion" buena a su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh , porque ehe visto inaugurar escuelas , después se llevan el mobiliario y pupitres para inaugurar otra . . .  y sin maestras.

Eso lo vi durante otro gobierno en la provincia de Bs As


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> a ver... como te lo explico... estas trabajando con robots industriales que salen $$$$$$$$$$$... ...



si......a mi no se me habia ocurrido antes lo de el viaje a la luna, si bien es ...digamos normal.
hace un tiempo vi una pelicula, pedacitos de  un grupo de investigacion... voy a ver si lo encuentro ....paso, no lo pongo.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhh , porque ehe visto inaugurar escuelas , después se llevan el mobiliario y pupitres para inaugurar otra . . .  y sin maestras.
> 
> Eso lo vi durante otro gobierno en la provincia de Bs As



si, volviendo a ese tema se ha vuelto hoy una novela de tinelli :
donde una habla con una CARADURA increible.
es lo mismo , una mujer critica a otra de ser ligerita y resulta que la que critica siempre lo fue, se entiende ??

hoy justo , me contaban en el trabajo que la presidenta hablo en la TV  inauguraba una fabrica de tractores que DUDO MUCHO s sea asi .
y criticaba duro a scioli, el gobernador de la provincia, que no sabe administrar.
y ya con eso me surgian dudas:

1 -- si el gobernador no sabe administrar quiere decir que tiene la plata y la gasta en otras cosas ??? eso deberia investigarse.
2 -- la presidenta dice que el gobernador no sabe administrar?? la misma que tiene hoy dia a el pais en un corralito ?? la que en 10 años no ha creado industrias??
la que el otro dia.
y esta si que es de antologia.
y mas para nosotros que sabemso de el tema:
estaba en la TV inaugurando un generador (si de electricidad) TERMICO !!!
en todos lados se supone que generar electricidad quemando carbon o pegroleo o gas NO es la mejor opcion y esta se la pasa comprando estos y combustible de afuera.
la misma que puso a cirigliano en la concesion de lso trenes esos de once y ?? como lso gestiono ??
hasta que no choco contra la estacion uno nadie le toco ??

es INCREIBLE, vivimos una pelicula o novela de tinelli.
donde por un lado SABES que el que tenes en frente es un chanta mentiroso pero tenes que escucharlo como te quiere enseñar y habla de lo que hace .
y como la Tv es un solo canal:
el que esta en ella habla y los demas solo pueden escuchar .
agua y ajo.

vieron que mas atras hablabamos de cambiar un pais??
si cada vez vivimos una sociedad entera que es cada vez mas hipocrita.

yo no , pero NO quiero que vuelvan los militares, dictadura, no es esto una comparacion ni un justificativo, pero en esa epoca por lo menso tenian verguenza y si alguien criticaba lo callaban.
ahora (y no es una cuestion de dictadura o democracia, si de EVOLUCION)  ya no hace falta tener verguenza ni callar a nadie.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhh , porque ehe visto inaugurar escuelas , después se llevan el mobiliario y pupitres para inaugurar otra . . .  y sin maestras.
> 
> Eso lo vi durante otro gobierno en la provincia de Bs As



yo creo que si intentaban eso en el barrio ese ,terminan linchados¡¡¡
lo mas me daba bronca cuando pasaba el helicoptero,cuanto dinero gastado en campaña,porque esto fue antes de las elecciones.
combustible cuesta caro, en lugar de dejar ese combustible para los helicópteros de la municipalidad y usarlo en algo mas util que llevar y traer funcionarios


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> combustible cuesta caro, en lugar de dejar ese combustible para los helicópteros de la municipalidad y usarlo en algo mas util que llevar y traer funcionarios


Por lo menos aqui meamos combustible... 

En otras informaciones, hasta chavez se queja de lo malo que es su gobierno u.u


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2012)

lei por ahi que chavez no reconoce su enfermedad y que anda preparandose para las proximas elecciones, es asi ??


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2012)

A mi me sorprende de mi país, supongo que es lo mismo en mas sitios, es que con toda naturalidad se emplea la expresión "clase política", lo dicen ellos mismos, periodistas etc.
Ignorante de mi pensé que el sistema de clases se abolió allá por la revolución francesa y años sucesivos que uno ya no tenía privilegios vitalicios por ser hijo de marqués etc. Pero si, si que pasa, ahora los hijos de políticos son.... políticos, los cargos se heredan por arte de magia, todos ellos acumulan infinidad de cargos, sueldos dietas y pensiones vitalicias. Eso si les votamos, lo que no sabemos es por que proceso uno entra y sube en la escala de la lista del partido A o B. Para minimizar riesgos supongo conozco casos de un hermano en A y otro en B, o un personaje que cambia de A a B  con cargo y buena posición en la lista. 
En fin, cosas curiosas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> lei por ahi que chavez no reconoce su enfermedad y que anda preparandose para las proximas elecciones, es asi ??



segun clarin ya estaba muerto,pero ase poco lanzo su campaña y ,yo lo vi lo mas bien ,pero que se yo?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> lei por ahi que chavez no reconoce su enfermedad y que anda preparandose para las proximas elecciones, es asi ??





el-rey-julien dijo:


> segun clarin ya estaba muerto,pero ase poco lanzo su campaña y ,yo lo vi lo mas bien ,pero que se yo?


Se de buena fuente que el cancer que tiene Chávez le hizo metástasis, ya es incurable y que ya no le están haciendo ni quimio ni radio terapia. Lo que está es llevando terapia psicológica para que acepte su enfermedad, pero el pobre está mas enfermo de poder que del propio cancer...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2012)

eso mismo se sabe aca,pero por lo que decian era que no podia caminar ,pero se lo vio bien cuando lanzo su campaña por la tv,,,,,tambien decian que le quedava 6 meses de vida,,pero ya pasaron como 9 meses y nada ,el tipo sigue hay


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2012)

anoche veia una pelicula, no , un documental de la segunda guerra mundial .
la verdad que no tenia mucha nocion yo de la cosa y los tiempos:
alemania por un lado y japon por el otro , toda europa ...
y a alemania tuvieron que DESHACERLA  arrasarla completa.
y mientras miraba la pelicula me di cuenta que hitler y alemania y europa era todo eso como un cuerpo y un virus:
hitler era el virus que fue contagiando a alemania.
pero el tipo ese tenia tal poder, ( poder inculcado por el miedo y la resignacion ) que el tipo mandaba a la poblacion a pelear, y cuando ya no tenia mas hombres mandaba a lso civiles, hacia reclutamiento , y luego a los chicos.
y el tipo ya estaba cercado, a casi 200 metros estaban los rusos y el tipo seguia repasando sus "tropas" y todos lo obedecian  de miedo.
y luego apenas termino la guerra el ruso  comenzo con su dictadura, los campos de concentracion alemanes los reabrio para meter ahi a los disidentes.

yo veia eso y era como si alemania fuese un cuerpo , y tuviese tal enfermedad que no era suficiente una cura, o cortarle un brazo, no , era necesario destruirlo todo quemarlo demolerlo .
con japon a pesar de su cultura  con las 2 bombas atomicas por lo menos se rindieron y termino la cosa...., quizas las bombas atomicas lo que hicieron fue mostrar un monstruo peor que el presidente de japon.
quizas un par de bombas atomicas en alemania tambien hubiesen servido, , por que la unica forma de parar eso era mostrando algo mas terrorifico que lo que ya los guiaba.

por que era asi , tanto japon como alemania : el pueblo se movia por el miedo, miedo a sus lideres y su estructura de poder. 

pero toda esa guerra si que fue ejemplificadora. 
un ejemplo de cosas que muchisimas veces no queremos ver, no aceptamos ni reconocemos.
de lo venenosa que puede ser alguna gente y lo sumisa que puede ser otra, lo receptiva a ese veneno , no es solo la gente es tambien la forma en que se expande, con las estructuras.
ese es un punto importanitisimo: LAS ESTRUCTURAS QUE EL SER HUMANO CREA.
las sociales. 

saben  a que voy ??? 
a que ahi uno ve la fragilidadd de el comportamiento humano.
como si es posible y factible manejar a las masas de gente, como la gente se deja llevar , por el horror, por el miedo o la estupidez, no se.
ojo , yo tambien y seria tonto decir "yo no " , ¿ que te queda ? 

quizas uno de afuera diria:
pero por que no lo molieron a golpes , no lo sacudieron 20 de los que estan al lado de hitler o de tal otro ??

y es que el ser humano creea estructuras de poder, siempre , naturalmente , si tenes a un grupo de 200 personas en un pueblo siempre surgira un lider, o el mismo pueblo lo creara, hasta DIOSES creamos y los simbolizamos en hombres.

y veo el comportamiento , que .............seria tontisimo y ridiculo el pensar "NUUNCA MAS" 
por que ¿¿
solo por que lo decimos ¿?
por que nos creemos distintos ??
son gravisimso errores.

y si, hoy escucho las cosas que pasan en europa, y las que veo aca en Argentina.
y dan miedo.
por que NO nos esforzamos en controlar eso, en conocerlo y dominarlo, no , vivimos a la bartola, a como surge la cosa.
si se arma una estructura corrupta, pues que se arme, si un sinverguenza adquierre podeer, pues lo obedecemos.
y .....el otro dia veia la propaganda de esa pelicula "EL DICTADOR" y son escalas.
uno puede llegar a eso que parece una burla , pero  tambien se puede pasar a peor.
es algo , tan difuso, tan poco predecible.


----------



## cites (Jul 14, 2012)

alguien vvio la epoca de la dictadura militar de arg  yo la vivi  tengo 54 años y todabia sigo con muchas dudas sobre las piliticas tomadas  no pretendo tener discuciones por lo que paso si no experiencia propias personales de lo vivido como yo y me esdificil expresarlo 
atte alejandro cites


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso mismo se sabe aca,pero por lo que decian era que no podia caminar ,pero se lo vio bien cuando lanzo su campaña por la tv,,,,,tambien decian que le quedava 6 meses de vida,,pero ya pasaron como 9 meses y nada ,el tipo sigue hay


No tanto así, no permitimos que jueguen así con nuestros sentimientos


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 18, 2012)

Miren este "documental" es una realidad en muchos paises.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecyVDRny7aU&feature=player_embedded#!

como nota puedo decir que le cambien el nombre del pais y el nombre de la compañia televisiva segun donde vivan.


----------



## tiago (Jul 18, 2012)

Personalmente pienso que uno de los mayores crímenes contra la humanidad, (comparable a los campos de exterminio),de todos los tiempos, fueron las bombas atómicas lanzadas sobre Japón. Al margen de lo que muchos piensan, que de éste modo, se salvaron infinidad de vidas humanas.

Fué un acto salvaje provocado por el ejercito con mas actuaciones cuestionables que creo que existe.

Simplemente, reuniendo a los líderes, de los ejercitos, (Esto es posible pues se ha hecho en varias ocasiones), en ese momento en litigio, podía haberse explosionado en presencia de los mismos, uno de éstos artefactos en algún lugar del desierto, y de ésa forma,
demostrar el poder del que se dispone.

Ofrecer la rendición y actuar en consecuencia

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

No estoy tan seguro. Dejando de lado si las bombas salvaron o no (es muy discutible, para mi), hay dos cosas que opino sobre esto:

1. Haber tirado dos es una barbaridad, con una habria alcanzado para que se rindan. Pero... entre otras cosas era una ocasion para probar dos tecnologias distintas y enviarle un mensaje a los rusos que ya se perfilaban como el nuevo enemigo.

2. Por otro lado, no creo en la teoria de la "demostracion". Supongamos que se hubiera hecho, supongamos que hubieran convencido a los lideres... habrian convencido al pueblo? No hubieran surgido japoneses que dijeran que sus lideres se rindieron despues de ver unos cuantos efectos especiales de Hollywood? No alcanzaria con posicionar un par de portaaviones al lado del pais que se quiere vencer, sobre todo si este ultimo es debil... y ya esta? Pero sabemos que no funciona asi.

La Primera Guerra Mundial la perdio Alemania sin que ni un soldado extranjero hubiera entrado en sus territorios (les hicieron la "demostracion" en el extranjero). Y justamente esto fue lo que creo una leyenda muy difundida en Alemania: la del "cuchillo en la espalda". Alemania habia ganado la Primera Guerra... pero sus lideres la traicionaron o estaban dominados por alguno o varios de los grupos que los nazis se encargaron despues de delimitar y aniquilar: masonicos, judios, etc.

La demostracion que vos pedis fue un factor en lograr que gobiernos medianamente moderados alemanes dieran paso a la barbarie nazi.

En definitiva... nada es tan facil. Las guerras no se ganan con simulaciones. Nuestros "diodos mentales", hasta que no ven mucha sangre y destruccion... no aceptan ni la victoria, ni la derrota. Ese es uno de los lados oscuros de la humanidad.

Con logica... Argentina jamas deberia haber declarado la guerra a Inglaterra. PERO... habia algunos que pensaban que los ingleses no iban a movilizar sus fuerzas por "tan poca cosa". Y como los que "pensaban", uno era borracho, el resto criminales que lo unico que sabian de guerra es torturar a indefensos... ya nos imaginamos la profundidad del pensamiento.

Con logica... Japon se deberia haber rendido mucho antes. Pero la nobleza nipona estaba dispuesta a sacrificar hasta el ultimo de los plebeyos para salvar su honor.

Con logica... no habria guerras.

Lo que pasa es que no hay logica. Sobre todo las multitudes, y muchisimos de los dirigentes... rara vez usan la logica.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2012)

...................................................

mencionas que no hay logica y asi es .
ya me ha pasado varias veces que me doy cuenta que (y es en pequeña escala) si uno tuviese EL PODER terminaria igual siendo mala persona, por que la misma gente a tu alrededor te hace asi.
la gente no actua con logica, para nada.
si queres hacer lo que dice tiago de tirar una bomba de demostracion SEGURO  saltaran unos cuantos diciendo:
"no se atreven a tirarla en una ciudad "

por que si.
no es solo cosa de tener el arma.
es tambien "ser capaces de usarla" 

y les aseguro que habra gente mezcla de cobarde y confiada que diran "no se atreven"
y abra gente mezcla de sadica y demente que "querra que la tiren" y hablo de gente de el lado que recibe la bomba.

algo que me parece no viste tiago es que en Alemania fue necesario arrasar todo , vencieron a las fuerzas que estaban por toda europa, entraron en alemania luego de desintegrarla con bombardeos continuos hasta el artazgo y tuvieron que llegar hasta el edificio de hitler .
no viste peliculas??? 
los mismos alemanes le temian , le obedecian  de miedo atroz.
estaban resignados.
era un virus .

fijate que es como dice chclau: no tiene logica
o como digo yo: la gente "acomoda " las cosas (o se miente )
fijate que uno pensaria: como japòn con su orgullo ataco per harbold asi ?? por la espalda , de COBARDES.
y bueno, lo hicieron, se llenaron la cabeza y le dieron.

cada quien acomoda las cosas en su cabeza.
pero en una guerra todo se vuelve mas irreal, mas ilogico, mas psicopata.

OJO!! yo tambien pienso que deberia haber otro sitio donde tiirar esas bombas, como el palacio de el rey , y no en el pueblo.
pero en una guerra el mas fuerte es el mas fuerte, y fuerza es la suma inevitable de armas y bestialidad.
decime:
que te asusta mas:
un caballero con un arma poderosa pero noble e incapaz de usarla o un monstruo si grandes armas pero un monstruo al fin, que te cortaria el cuello hasta con una cuchara y lo disfrutaria haciendolo lentamente ???




se acuerdan de ese capitulo de viaje a las estrellas?? 
que nuestros heroes llegan a un mondo de gente mitad blanca y mitad negra  en un mundo  y en el otro al revez .
estaban en guerra ya ni se acordaban desde cuando, y la guerra era asi:
una computadora simulaba la guerra y cada tanto caia una bomba "virtual" , la computadora decia donde cayo y la gente que estaba ahi tenia que ir a ser "eliminada" .
al final nuestros heroes .....se acuerdan que hicieron ??? 
lanzaron una bomba real.
provocaron la carniceria.
real.
por que solo asi el ser humano se ve obligado a buscar solucion .



si.............es tan cierto chclau:
somos ilogicos.
no tenemos un punto de solucion, un final comun , una verdad a la que llegar.
la verdad nos la inventamos.

el otro dia justo sabes, estaba pensando en eso :
LA VERDAD
no se donde vi algo .
LA VERDAD  es lo correcto, es lo justo, es el fin.

pero como cada quien tiene su verdad  y su verdad es la correcta y entonces la d el otro es no verdad , entonces el otro , o los otros estan mal hacen mal , son malos y yo quiero defender LA VERDAD, SOY JUSTO .
asi que peleas, guerras, discusiones.

la cabeza humana es un ajedrez interminable, una espiral sin fin, siempre PERO SIEMPRE tendra una rspuesta nueva para poner encima de la tuya, la que pensabas que era la ultima y verdadera.
"pero por que "
"y si yo hago"
"y si....."
"pero esto no me conviene"
"yo tengo derecho"
"a mi este tipo que dice LA VERDAD no me cae bien , asi que pensare otra"
"ese no sabe nada" 
"NO , yo vivi toda mi vida de otro modo "
"con estas leyes verdaderas yo podria sacar ventaja si..... "
"yo tengo derechos "especiales" (soy una señora, soy mayor, soy de sangre azul, ..soy ..."
"exijo respeto !! " 
"no es asi"
" ES COMO YO DIGO !!!! "


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 18, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro. Dejando de lado si las bombas salvaron o no (es muy discutible, para mi), hay dos cosas que opino sobre esto:
> 
> 1. Haber tirado dos es una barbaridad, con una habria alcanzado para que se rindan. Pero... entre otras cosas era una ocasion para probar dos tecnologias distintas y enviarle un mensaje a los rusos que ya se perfilaban como el nuevo enemigo.
> 
> ...



mmm... hay algo que no me cuadra.

me parece que japon, segun algunos, ya se habia rendido antes de lanzar las bombas. porque las lanzaron no se, quizas soberbia, ego o que se yo.

y me parece que en la primera guerra mundial no existian todavia los nazis, de echo cuando joven adolfo hitler fue soldado raso en la primera guerra.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2012)

yo no tengo claro "la historia" pero si la conducta humana, y coincido con ese concepto de chclau.
lee lo que respodi arriba.
el pueblo, ......seguro que quiere paz desde antes de comenzar la guerra, es la dirigencia el asunto y en algunos casos es interesante el como el poder y la manipulacion de esos dirigentes hicieron lo que hicieron.
para estudiar y no repetir.
por desgracia se estudia para repetir.




LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Miren este "documental" es una realidad en muchos paises.:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecyVDRny7aU&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> como nota puedo decir que le cambien el nombre del pais y el nombre de la compañia televisiva segun donde vivan.



estuve mirando el video, fijate que es como puse mas arriba:
como el ser humano "maneja" LA VERDAD.
una palabra que uno de joven pensaria que es clara unica y inconfundible.
y bueno, tu video muestra muchas cosas, muestra que la verdad es confundible, que depènde de la cabeza de cada uno , que podes tener legiones fanaticas de una verdad y de el otro lado legiones fanaticas de una verdad distinta.
que unos pocos siembran o plantan en la cabeza de muchos la verdad que se les ocurre (manipulacion) .
tambien tu video muestra como se manipula, justo muestra como las enseñanzas de la segunda guerra mundial se aprendieron bien.
pero para seguir manipulando .
se aprendio lo malo para seguir haciendolo.


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

Si se entendio que yo dije que los nazis estuvieron en la Primera Guerra, me explique mal. El RESULTADO de la Primera Guerra, en que Alemania fue derrotada sin que ni un soldado pisara su territorio, creo la leyenda del "cuchillo en la espalda" para explicar la derrota. Eso, la inflacion galopante, la humillacion y las imposiciones de los de afuera... y obviamente, culpas de adentro tambien, contribuyeron a la subida del nazismo. Ya a mediados de los anios 20s el nazismo comenzaba a tomar fuerza, pocos anios despues de finalizada la primera guerra.

Con respecto a que Japon se estaba por rendir... no lo veo asi. Apenas dos meses antes del bombardeo atomico, se desarrollo la batalla de Okinawa, con cientos de miles de muertos de ambos bandos, incluyendo muchisimos civiles y soldados que fueron alentados a suicidarse por la corrupta dirigencia nipona. Un mes despues los aliados pidieron la rendicion de Japon y esta todavia se nego. No justifico el bombardeo atomico, solo digo que no es cierto que Japon se estuviera por rendir. Que el bombardeo fue tambien un experimento y un mensaje a Rusia... a mi no me cabe duda.

El regimen nipon era tremendamente enfermo, les recomiendo que lean sobre las barbaridades que hicieron en China antes y durante la guerra. Incluyendo el decreto imperial japones sobre lo que debia hacerse en China (1940), y que rezaba asi: "maten a todos, roben todo, quemen todo".


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 18, 2012)

yo discrepo de ambos, y parece que no vieron el video que puse, en estos tiempos el poder no es una bomba atomica, es mas  los gobiernos no necesitan gastar si quiera una sola bala para mantener bajo su yugo a un pueblo y su arma es la television.

los paises tienen armas fisicas para robarle los recursos a un pais mas debil.

si hitler hubiera tenido en sus manos a una cadena Mexicana de television, ahora todos seriamos nazis


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2012)

escuadron 731.
si se la aguantan ..... *no* se las aconsejo., les recomiendo solo buscar info en la wiki .
si quieren traumatizarse:
pongan en youtube eso.
o la pelicula "los hombres detras de el sol"
Men Behind The Sun - Oddział 731

veran a lo que se llega y cuanto hace falta trabajar para mantenernos lejos de la locura.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

hay una película sobre de tema de japón,cuando invadió china y otros países,lo hicieron porque al estar del lado de los nazis,le impusieron un bloqueo económico,entonces se ''vieron obligados'' a invadir para obtener sus recursos ,según lo que yo entendí,valla uno a saber si eso fue realmente asi ? o si solo usaron de excusa el bloqueo para expandir su imperio 
*bandera imperial del japon* saludos al emperador hiroito

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estandarte_Imperial_de_Japón


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

Mira, el yugo del lavado de cerebro del control de los medios de comunicacion es despreciable... pero es MUCHO menor que el miedo fisico, el miedo de hasta decir algo porque te hacen boleta, el miedo de cuando hay estado de sitio y te pueden meter preso por cualquier causa o sin causa.

No es como es en Mexico, se a grandes rasgos que en muchos aspectos la cosa esta mal. Vivi en Argentina cuando estaba el infame Proceso Militar. Y veo de lejos y ya no muy actualizado las hazanias de Cristinita... y veo los desastres que se manda. Pero (creo), no hay ni para comparar. Mal que mal tenes algun medio que critica, un Lanata que levanta algun trapito al sol. En una dictadura? Si tienen ganas de tener tu cuenta de banco, o tu bebe... te hacen desaparecer y listo. No les gusta que sos "medio rojito"? Te hacen desaparecer, y listo. Te meten el miedo en la sangre y sos un robot que solo trabaja o estudia y reza que no le pase nada o que a los que paso algo es "porque algo habran hecho" y repite slogans retardados como "los argentinos somos derechos y humanos".

El miedo constante es terrible, es un frio que paraliza todo. Las peores democracias argentinas (creo), no llegan ni a araniar la barbarie de la dictadura.

No digo por eso que haya que aguantarles todo a los politicos para que no te acusen de golpista... pero bueno, eso es lo que me hizo pensar tu comentario sobre la dictadura televisiva.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

según dicen .los palestinos viven eso ,a su ves sus verdugos les temen,porque de ves en cuando explota un palestino ¡¡





			
				chclau dijo:
			
		

> No digo por eso que haya que aguantarles todo a los politicos para que no te acusen de golpista... pero bueno, eso es lo que me hizo pensar tu comentario sobre la dictadura televisiva.


de echo acá todavía se puede decir de todo y criticar a quien quieras (eso si no le temes a la AFIP,como le paso al señor ese de la inmobiliaria).
también se puede cortar calles y dejar sin abastecer los mercados por un mes (protesta del campo) y no pasa nada ¡¡ ,que te digan  o acusen de golpista ¡¡ no es nada ,son solo palabras y amenazas de los dos bandos,chicanas y mas chicanas .
denuncias falsas de los dos bandos ¡¡ nunca meten preso a nadie ¡¡
para mi que lo hacen para confundir mientras ellos hacen sus negocios millonarios ,
nos dejan peleándonos entre nosotros,mientras ellos en sus mansiones y helicópteros la pasan bomba.
por eso yo no les creo nada ni a oficialistas ni a opositores ,al fin de cuenta siempre el que termina perdiendo son los pobres y obreros ,los que menos tienen (bueno también la clase media,que cada dia esta mas*clase-media-para-abajo*).mientras la corrupción crea mas millonarios


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

Los palestinos viven bajo ocupacion militar... no vivo entre ellos asi que NO se que es lo que sienten, pero me imagino que una delicia no es. Pero, ni los dirigentes de ellos (ni los nuestros) no se esfuerzan demasiado en llegar a un arreglo, sumale a eso los fanaticos de ambos lados... y tenes cumbia para rato.

Y eso que de vez en cuando? Todos los santos dias tiran cohetes, morteros, se explotan. No es nada facil. Con gente que te dice que no la va a terminar nunca porque mientras nosotros amamos a la vida, ellos adoran la muerte. Te quiero ver a vos como lo arreglas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

supongo que ellos dirán lo mismo de sus enemigos y querrán vivir sin ocupación militar,
hay que estar bien loco para explotarse ¡¡ ,supongo que si la ocupación se fueran ya no tendrían excusas para tirar cohetes,morteros , y bueno si siguen tirando luego ,
supongo que entonces si los israelitas tendrán su excusa para seguir matándolos,
yo creo que nadie gana ,porque van a seguir por años y años perdiendo hijos/as esposos/as padres de ambos lados ,
y no hay forma de que se haga una  franja de 1 kilómetro de ancho y que abarque toda la frontera . que en ese terreno no puedan estar nadie (ni habitar ni cultivar),así se mantienen lejitos y no se maten entre los dos pueblos?





> Te quiero ver a vos como lo arreglas


fácil les quito las armas a ambos bandos ,asta los cuchillos ,desarme para todos ¡¡(ya se intento algo asi no?)


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

La mayoria de los cohetes vienen de la franja de Gaza en la que no hay absolutamente ninguna ocupacion. Me parece que vos no entendes que para muchos de ellos, el mas minimo centimetro que forma parte del estado de Israel es ocupacion. Si vos entendes que con los nazis no habia manera de entenderse... te crees que el islamismo es distinto? ES PEOR. Es nazismo basado en religion. Conquistar a todo el mundo para el Islam. Ojo, hablo de las minorias islamistas, no de todos los musulmanes.

Yo no entiendo la gente que cree que todo se arregla con buenas intenciones. Si te vienen a romper la cabeza para robarte tambien te crees que con lindas palabras lo arreglas? Que vas a decir, desarmen a todos los ladrones y se termina el robo? En serio te crees esas teorias simplonas del flower power, o son solamente recetas para los otros?

No te digo con eso que seamos santos... pero arreglar las cosas cuando tu contrario esta gobernado por el fascismo es dificil tirando a imposible.

Si desde chiquito te inculcan en la escuela que la muerte es un honor, cuanto te suicidas no estas loco, estas respondiendo a tu educacion. Con todo lo mucho que se puede criticar a nuestra sociedad israeli, no estamos asi de locos ni educamos a nuestros chiquitos para que se suiciden.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

entonces no tiene arreglo el asunto ese


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2012)

hace un tiempo escuchaba a un tipo que decia, contaba explicaba:
el tema estos paises:
vos podes discutir con otro acerca de un circuito electronico, da para discutir, una teoria.
para empezar tenes la educacion de descubrir, de aprender, de que no sabes nada y que siempre hay cosas por aprender.
eso lo tenes en la cabeza.
y si descubrris algo nuevo te pone feliz.
si alguien te muestra una forma mas simple de "ver " a  los operacionales te alegrara.
si alguien te muestra como programar mas facil a un pic o que tu forma de encararlos era torpe y que hay una forma mas amena y mejor :
PUES BUENO !!!!!
uno ha sido educado para crecer, aprender, mejorar.

pero es muy distinto si te tocan una cosa muy diferente:
tu cultura, tu religion, es como si te dijesen que tu infancia fue mentira, que viviste una mentira, que sos un clon que naciste ayer y tus recuerdos son falsos.
que las fiestas de navidad y cuando festejabas cumpleaños con tus padres fueron estupideces y mentiras, que hacias el papel de tonto .
que tus años de educacion religiosa eran mentiras y tus padres fueron unos tontos igual que los abuelos .
jamas lo aceptaras, por que todo el recuerdo que tienes de tus padres y de tu familia esta ligado al AMOR.
jamas.
y si el que te quiere convencer de eso es el que mato a tu hermanita ........
y hirio a tu madre ??? 

ya esta........que napalm en el cerebro ni nitroglicerina en el alma.

y por desgracia en vez de tener SABIOS que sepan cual es el problema, cuan delicado es el ser humano y cuan delicada es la situacion:
tenemso gobernantes resentidos, que han sido envenenados por este odio o que son "vivillos " que se aprovechan de la situacion.


no mi rey, la situacion es muy delicada, como dice chclau.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> fácil les quito las armas a ambos bandos ,asta los cuchillos ,desarme para todos ¡¡(ya se intento algo asi no?)



es *EL ODIO Y EL RESENTIMIENTO * lo que hay que quitar.
facil ??
deci como.

hace falta una sabiduria y paciencia, diria que in-humana


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

unicamente tratar de educar a la siguiente generación ?


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

Hay que tener paciencia y no pretender que se solucionen las cosas de a una o en cinco minutos. Los procesos historicos son lentos.

Cuantos anios estuvieron matandose en Latinoamerica? No hablo ya de conquistadores a indios, cosas mas recientes. Peru contra Chile, Argentina y Brasil contra Paraguay... y un largo etcetera. Ahora mal que mal hay una cierta paz, una cierta conciencia latinoamericana...

En Europa lo mismo. Anios de uno invadiendo al otro. Espania a Holanda. Francia a Espania... etc. Siglos y siglos. Ahora son una comunidad economica, con miles de problemas... pero una comunidad.

Aca en Medio Oriente somos todos paises jovenes. Las fronteras estan calientes, las identidades no estan formadas. Espero que no lleve cientos de anios como paso en Latinoamerica o Europa.

Igual soy optimista... pero trato de ser realista.

A veces las cosas se "arreglan" tan rapido que te asombra. Y a veces un pais recontra civilizado y culto como Alemania se vuelve un asilo de locos. La historia no es ni lineal ni predecible. Pero tomando en cuenta todos los "bugs" que tenemos como individuos y como sociedades, hemos logrado muchisimo.

Ademas, que son temas complejos. Fer dio el ejemplo de la electronica. Un par de NANDs, transistores y resistencias las entendes bastante bien. Un PIC ya es mas complicado, mas si no tenes el codigo fuente. Y un DSP con memorias DDR2, buses PCI Express, FPGA, puertos Ethernet?? Ahi te quiero ver. Y aun asi, esa tremenda tarjeta ni alcanza a raspar la complejidad del mas tarado de los individuos. Ni hablemos de grupos, barrios, provincias, paises y sociedades.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

huufff barrios ,siempre se muelen a golpes en la canchita ,dos barrios rivales


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

sacales los punios (desarmalos) y canten juntos aleluyah


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

jajaja ,con que este la policía ya basta,el asunto es cuando no están ¡¡¡¡


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

mira vos, esto me hace acordar a una discusion que he tenido varias veces con israelies nativos, el tema: futbol.

Sale el tema de que (supongamos) juegan la final del Mundial Brasil y Alemania. Por quien van a hinchar los argentinos? Supongo que no pocos... por Alemania. Y ahi es que me preguntan, por que se tienen tanta bronca y prefieren a un europeo?

Y yo ahi digo, me estas cargando?

Y no me entienden.

Y yo digo, la p... madre, ojala que los problemas que tengamos con libaneses, sirios y egipcios se terminaran en que hagamos hinchada por Alemania en la final del Mundial cuando juega contra Libano. Hasta pinias y un poco de sangre seria un millon de veces mejor que nuestro actual estado de vecindad.

Incluso en una epoca se me dio un poco por el dibujo y hice un poster asi, en que estaban un palestino y un israel, armados pero jugando al futbol, en que decia: "Y si lo definimos a penales?"
Si lo encuentro lo cuelgo.

Lo malo es que no creo que nunca pase eso. No la veo ni a Israel, ni a Libano, ni a Siria... jugando la final contra Alemania.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2012)

que cosa mas rara no?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> unicamente tratar de educar a la siguiente generación ?



EXACTO.
educacion es el secreto.

pero como hacerlo ??? 
como convences a los que estan hoy contaminados de que no contaminen a sus hijos ?? 
como cenvences a los grandes que la educacion y su forma de pensar y odiar de ellos no es la correcta ??
y como educas a una nueva genertacion si el otro lado no hace lo mismo ???? 

como haces para que un lado te crea y el otro lado tambien ??? 
*si el bando A te apoya el bando B pensara que estas de el lado de el bando A .
como haces ??*


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 18, 2012)

> No es como es en Mexico, se a grandes rasgos que en muchos aspectos la cosa esta mal. Vivi en Argentina cuando estaba el infame Proceso Militar. Y veo de lejos y ya no muy actualizado las hazanias de Cristinita... y veo los desastres que se manda. Pero (creo), no hay ni para comparar. Mal que mal tenes algun medio que critica, un Lanata que levanta algun trapito al sol. En una dictadura? Si tienen ganas de tener tu cuenta de banco, o tu bebe... te hacen desaparecer y listo. No les gusta que sos "medio rojito"? Te hacen desaparecer, y listo. Te meten el miedo en la sangre y sos un robot que solo trabaja o estudia y reza que no le pase nada o que a los que paso algo es "porque algo habran hecho" y repite slogans retardados como "los argentinos somos derechos y humanos".



No hagamos caso a la television insisto.

esto nunca lo veran en tv.
http://www.el5antuario.org/2012/07/esta-mafia-llamada-pri-su-relacion-con.html?spref=tw

en otros paises no esta pasando lo que dicen en la television,


----------



## chclau (Jul 18, 2012)

La realidad tiene mil colores y en ese sentido... la TV muchas veces parece en blanco y negro. Uno de los grandes problemas de Mexico de hoy es tener al vecino de arriba con mucha plata para comprar drogas, donde hay drogas hay mafia, y la mafia con toda su plata se compra a los politicos.

Que cagada


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2012)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que decís sobre la bomba el ser humano y la lógica o no lógica.

¿Capaces de usarla? ... Bueno, vamos a ver que pasa, vamosa enseñarles primero el "Genero", y si eso no les intimida, se la metemos por el ...

Pero bueno, en principio, vamos con la demo. Que creo que es lo que habrian tenido que hacer, y darles una oportunidad de meditar. Por lo menos a ver que pasa.
Una cosa es cierta, desde el punto de vista estratégico, despues de la demo, las oportunidades de un lanzamiento real con posibilidades de éxito se habrian visto significativamente reducidas.

Creo que mas bien fueron las cosas por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 7, 2012)

Y no es chiste es la verdad absoluta....

*Las 7 leyes para triunfar en México*

Vivimos en un país infinitamente generoso. No se necesita trabajar duro ni ser honesto para alcanzar el éxito. Mientras menos pienses, mejor te irá. Entierra cualquier indicio de valor humano y sé persistente en pasar por encima de los demás.

Muchos hombres y mujeres nos han puesto el ejemplo de cómo ser un mexicano exitoso. Es preciso leer sus biografías y seguir sus pasos fielmente para acumular riqueza, posiciones y, sobre todo, ser alguien.

Sólo hay siete leyes y condiciones para alcanzar la cima en este país. No son difíciles de seguir, pero requieren de constancia. Las enumero a continuación para seguir haciendo de esta una gran nación.



1.- *Transa y deja transar.* Esta es la más importante de todas. Si quieres abrir un negocio es indispensable que le des un buen dinero a tu delegación o municipio, así de inmediato tendrás cualquier licencia aun si tu local no cuenta con una sola salida de emergencia. Esta ley es infalible, sirve desde para verificar tu automóvil hasta para comprar la presidencia de la República. Pero, mucho ojo, si la violas puedes dar a la cárcel, te investigarán, te perseguirán y serás el peor de los delincuentes.

2.- *Deja hacer, deja pasar.* La máxima del neoliberalismo es la segunda ley más importante para triunfar en el país. Si se comete una injusticia en tu comunidad, ignórala, de lo contrario te pueden hacer trocitos para un rico pozole humano. Jamás denuncies nada ante el Ministerio Público, de ser testigo puedes pasar a culpable, además de que perderás tu vida entera en las comparecencias. Si un conductor rebasa la línea peatonal no le digas nada, tal vez saque su pistola y te mate ahí mismo. Finge que no pasa nada. Diviértete los fines de semana. Relájate. Cada quien sus broncas.

3.- *Dinero mata carita*. Dinero y carita matan todo. El billete es muy importante, por eso es la tercera ley en relevancia. Qué triste es ver a pobretones en el transporte público. Tus hijos se avergonzarán de ti. Haz lana, mucha, con ella puedes obtener títulos de licenciatura, maestría y doctorado, comprar una plaza de maestro o una diputación. También te sirve para ser atendido en hospitales decentes, pues el Seguro Social te dejará morir en sus puertas. El efectivo en México es lo que más importa. Si caes preso compras tu libertad a fajos. Si al billete le añades una cara bonita o unas cuantas cirugías plásticas, nada te detendrá. Podrás conducir el noticiero matutino del canal público más visto e incluso en la calle las mujeres te gritarán ¡Bombón, te quiero en mi colchón! y te llevarán directo a la silla presidencial.

4.- *Cásate con un político carismático.*  No hay que estar en las boletas electorales para ganar un cargo público, basta con ser una astuta pareja para mandar sin tantos problemas legaloides. Si te casas con un hombre bonachón después él te heredará su fortuna e incluso el puesto. Puedes divertirte en cenas, estrenar vestidos a diario, conocer el mundo y hacerte de una playa privada. No importa que no lo ames o no te guste, sólo fíjate que sea muy carismático, lo suficiente para hechizar a los votantes.

5.-* Vivir fuera del presupuesto es vivir en el error*. Esta ley es muy vieja y muy sabida, pero no por ello la vamos a dejar de largo. Si gozas de un cargo público (de preferencia alto) no tendrás un mísero aguinaldo en diciembre, sino hasta dos meses de bono y premios trimestrales. Podrás estacionar tu coche donde se te hinche la gana, manejar borracho, conocer aguas profundas en yates, estrenar automóviles cada año y, sobre todo, no tendrás que trabajar para nada, habrá un montón de secretarios que lo harán por ti. Si alguien cuestiona tu trabajo, échale la culpa a las leyes del país.

6.- *Los ideales sólo dan problemas*. Entierra cualquier sueño hippie de igualdad y justicia. Dios se murió y no lucha por nadie. Las cosas son como son, no hay posibilidad de cambiarlas. Si sueñas por los demás eres un gran imbécil. Los pobres están jodidos porque no trabajan. Esos chavitos que andan marchando son una bola de flojos mariguanos. Preocúpate por ti y por hacer lo que te toca.

7.-* La inteligencia estorba*. Nuestro México es muy generoso siempre y cuando no pienses de más. Di barbaridades en público, sé lo más estridente y sexista que puedas. Hace falta tener agallas para triunfar. Mientras más bruto seas frente a un micrófono mejor te irá. Saldrás en las primeras planas, te darán candidaturas e incluso te invitarán a protagonizar tu propio reality show.



Este país de verdad que es noble. Sin embargo, hay montones de resentidos que no lo quieren ver y eso es lo que nos tiene así de estancados. Ya basta de quejarse, de marchitas, de andar viendo la paja en el ojo ajeno. Da mucho coraje que si alguien triunfa luego luego lo anden juzgando. Señores, respeten estas siete leyes que rigen nuestro México y nada les faltará

fuente:

http://www.proceso.com.mx/?p=319146
*uno de los pocos medios informativos en los que se puede creer.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

y porque no te mudas de pais? si te mudaras de país cual eligirias?
cual es el pais que usted considera mejor que tu propio pais?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

si uno pudise la cosa se hace organizadamente y con google:

buscas estadisticas , hay incluso tablas y estudios, el pais mas seguiro, el pais donde la gente es mas feliz, el pais en el cual se gana mas dinero , etc, etc, etc.

pero no es tan facil mudarse mi rey:
mirese ud. mismo :
uno esta acostumbrado a reinar, a los subditos, en otro pais no sera mas rey.
los caminos son diferentes, la familia, la plebe...... todo .
hay que comenzar de cero.

no es facil.
ademas, uno no se resigna a tener que hacer eso.
y uno no tiene el valor tampoco ........ cuantos lo tienen ??? 

mi rey, la gente que se va es cuando esta en el fondo de el pozo , ya sin salida.
el HOGAR, su cultura, su idioma, su familia............dejar todo por culpa de unos HDP .

MI REY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
judios, palestinos, vietnamitas, europa contra hitler.
MI REY  uno lucha, defiende su tierra, el lugar donde nacio, donde jugo con sus amigos, donde sus padres le enseñaron , donde crecio ........se ve en la historia.
las quejas de laelectronicameodia son lo que son : eso, solo un gemido de bronca, de impotencia, de pena.

por favor, yo lo aprecio, pero piense en la gente comun .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

el caso es que todos y en todos los países hay gente que se queja y dice y despotrica contra su propia raza inclusive,
pero no hay sapo mas lindo que sapo en su propio pozo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y porque no te mudas de pais? si te mudaras de país cual eligirias?
> cual es el pais que usted considera mejor que tu propio pais?


mucha gente me ha preguntado lo mismo cuando les hablo de como chávez nos hace estar y lo que les respondo es: No me voy porque me duele mi tierra, porque la adoro, y porque no me da la gana de dejárselar a esos seres que se enseñan en destruirla y sí me largara, simplemente sería un cobarde que no amaba tanto su patria como para quedarse a luchar por ella


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 8, 2012)

Yo me considero algo así como "ciudadano del mundo". Si tuviera la posibilidad de irme a vivir a otro país, no creo que lo lamentase mucho; salvo por la familia, en especial mi madre, que tendría que verla, al menos, una vez al año.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 8, 2012)

Yo tengo familia en inglaterra, yo desde cuando me hubiese ido, pero no, después sí me voy me quedaría el cargo de conciencia de que les dejé mi tierra a quienes no se lo merecen, además de el hecho de extrañar a mi familia...

Hay un escrito que dice: Hay 2 tipos de patriotas, los que siguen fielmente la ideología de un partido político y los que siguen fielmente las necesidades del país. Los políticos prefieren los primeros...


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 8, 2012)

Soy un ciudadano de la Republica Argentina, soy tecnico electronico pero por esas cosas de la vida me desempeño como empleado administrativo. Trabajo muchisimo, y pago absolutamente todos los impuestos que el "gobierno" de turno me exige pagar. Hace 2 años mi hijo comenzo a estudiar y junto con mi esposa nos dedicamos a buscar una escuela para el. Mi cuñada es maestra de nivel secundario, nos oriento un poco en esto. Fuimos a 7 escuelas privadas, terminamos eligiendo una de formacion religiosa, no tanto por la formacion de ideales sino por su nivel academico, bastante alto. En dos años de estudio realmente estoy espantado. No puedo entender que tipo de plan de estudios promueve el Ministerio de Educacion, mi señora esta embarcada a enseñarle absolutamente todo a mi hijo, es increible que no le enseñen un metodo de estudio, mi mujer debio enseñarle e sumar y a restar, ya que el "programa" propuesto por el ministerio es "dejar que busquen su propio metodo" ?????!!!!!!
Durante un tiempo preferimos dejar que el metodo del colegio mostrara sus virtudes, y fue imposible, ver la frustracion de mi hijo tratando de hacer cuentas sin siquiera saber que son las unidades, decenas y centenas, el no poder escribir correctamente por no saber reglas ortograficas pero ver su cuaderno lleno de correcciones de su maestra, sin siquiera explicarle reglas tan basicas como que las palabras terminadas en ión llevan acento.
Durante mucho tiempo crei que la educacion venia del hogar, la formacion de una persona no se encuentra en una institucion, lo que realmente te hace honorable viene del ejemplo de quien toma el trabajo de educarte, de tu padre, madre, tio, hermano, abuelo o tutor. Yo pensaba que la escuela te instruia para no ser un ignorante, pero la real educacion venia del hogar, hoy me doy cuenta que ya ni eso. Mi cuñada me contaba que la desercion escolar en la secundaria esta a la orden del dia, junto con otra modalidad, la de dar libre las materias, dado el bajisimo nivel academico, los estudiantes prefieren estudiar en sus casas, y dar las materias libres. 

Desde la desesperacion como padre y como ciudadano, hacia donde vamos? Que nos espera ?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:
			
		

> mi mujer debio enseñarle e sumar y a restar, ya que el "programa" propuesto por el ministerio es "dejar que busquen su propio metodo" ?????!!!!!!


yo soy de adrogue , no coincido con eso .si bien el nivel académico es bajo,y me da bronca que finalmente les tengamos que enseñar en ''casa''  ,en gran medida depende de los mismo chicos,
tengo a mis tres hijos y los tres son abanderados o escolta,se turnan ,
ellos mismos buscan aprender,yo no los aliento a nada,
nomas siempre les digo que si algún dia quieren ser alguien estudien,porque ademas yo no les voy a dar de comer toda la vida,que no quiero vagos en casa.en fin funciono (de pura suerte,porque no me considero un buen padre).
otra cosa que ayuda, mis hijos no les permito los video-juegos ni teléfono,si pc y para estudiar ,con linux nada mas ,tampoco les permito que anden ''sueltos por la calle'' o sea que no anden vagando sin hacer nada,mas bien les doy dos opciones, a trabajar en la casa o estudiar,si estudian luego pueden jugar ,pero en casa,no en la calle ni en lo de los vecinos,
tv si tienen tv libre todo el dia ,


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 8, 2012)

Acá en Vzla. creo que estamos peor, con los nuevos planes de estudios del actual gobierno, "cualquiera" puede tener un titulo de abogado, medico, ingeniero, etc. 

Y con respecto al nivel secundario o de bachillerato, no pueden aplazar a nadie. 

He leído muchas veces que "al gobierno le interesa tener un pueblo estúpido".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

yoangel o sea de alguna manera regalan el titulo?
acá la educación es gratuita,incluido universidades, pero también las hay pagas


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yoangel o sea de alguna manera regalan el titulo?


Exacto. 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> acá la educación es gratuita,incluido universidades, pero también las hay pagas


Acá también. Pero las universidades creadas por este gobierno son dudosas por tal motivo. 

Yo estudio Ing. Eléctrica en una Universidad Autonoma (gratuita), desde que entré tengo 5 años, y no voy ni por la mitad de la carrera (bueno, tampoco es que soy el mas inteligente  y, además, trabajo). Muchos conocidos se graduaron en 4 años y medio "sin mucho esfuerzo", también de Ingenieros en las universidades que "no son excluyentes y son del pueblo".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

aca las universidades del gobierno son bien vistas,,de echo esta lleno de extranjeros que se vienen a estudiar a argentina.
por ejemplo la de medicina parece buena,filtran a muchos con la prueba de ingreso


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 8, 2012)

El plan educativo del gobierno de paso, está ideado para adaptar a la juventud a adorar la ideología política de "El socialismo del siglo XXI". En un buen tiempo estuve saliendo con una profesora de química de un liceo público a la cual la obligaban a enseñar sobre el cooperativismo y los beneficios del socialismo y tenía que hacerlo aunque no tuviese nada que ver, porque sino la despedían. En cuanto a que ningún profesor puede reprobar a algún alumno también es cierto, sí lo hacen pueden pasar dos cosas: 1. Pueden tildarte de excluyente y de alguien que atenta contra el socialismo o 2. Debido al alto índice delictivo, puedes tener la mala suerte de que el alumno sea un delincuente y este te dispare


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

jojojoj la opción 2 ,no me guta


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 8, 2012)

> tengamos que enseñar en ''casa'' ,en gran medida depende de los mismo chicos,
> tengo a mis tres hijos y los tres son abanderados o escolta,se turnan ,
> ellos mismos buscan aprender,yo no los aliento a nada,



Mi hijo tiene 7 años, le gusta aprender y no cuestiono como cada uno cria a sus hijos, simplemente creo que una educacion de calidad esta basada en un metodo de aprendizaje. Es basico para poder lograr un criterio de evaluacion, me parece perfecto que un maestro logre que un alumno busque la solucion con sus metodos particulares, pero luego le enseña el metodo practico para que lo aplique. Sumar con los dedos es la solucion que le encuentra un niño a los pequeños problemas artimeticos con los que debe lidiar en la infancia, operar matematicamente con los dedos no es practico, por eso te enseñan analisis.

Mi hijo tiene videojuegos, y su PC y tambien TV, pero tambien tiene horarios para jugar, para estudiar y para dormir.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

siii eso es muy bueno,que tengan sus horarios para todo


----------



## ricvantri (Sep 8, 2012)

Fijate Fernando tienes razon en cosas que mencionas, pero si no pensamos en progresar, ¿que haremos?, ¿volver a la epoca de las cavernas?, es valido, pero hay que acordarse que los cavernicolas alcanzaban un promedio de vida de unos 20 años, ¿hoy en dia en cuanto estamos en 75?, ¿y a quien le debemos eso?, al progreso, si lo quieres ver, al aprovechamiento de la energia de muchas formas. 

Habran quienes digan: bueno y que tiene de malo que volvamos a vivir en promedio 20 años, pues la verdad, de malo, no tiene nada, digamoslo asi, pero la realidad es que con el nivel de entendimiento que hemos alcanzado la tendencia es al contrario, vivir mas, no menos. No hay retroceso para la humanidad, el progreso es inevitable, a menos que se acabe la raza humana y empezemos nuevamente de cero.

En cuanto al aprovechamiento de energia sin dañar el medio ambiente, para alla vamos, creeme, y si se esta haciendo mucho para que nos alcance primero la autodestruccion. Se te olvido mencionar que dentro de la energia nuclear esta no solo la fision, sino la fusion. Y en eso estamos trabajando. El dia que lo logremos se acabará la destruccion de la naturaleza para la obtención de energia. No olvidemos que una fuente inagotable de hidrogeno, aparte del que podamos obtener en la tierra esta en el universo. Asi que... .

Pero quizas de ese punto estamos aun lejos, pero otra fuente que no es contaminante y no implica destruir la naturaleza, es la solar. El dia que podamos recoger la energia en el espacio y enviarla a la tierra habremos dado un paso gigantesco en el aprovechamiento de la energia.Esta la energia de las olas, la eolica, la geotermica (aunque yo no estoy muy de acuerdo porque tengo mi teoria), etc. Fuentes alternas no contaminantes.

Por eso que la tendencia no es para autodestruirnos, pese a que hay muchas muchas  personas todavia que no entienden cuan importante es conservar la naturaleza. Pero se hacen muchos esfuerzos, y yo soy uno de los que cree que al pasar el tiempo la consciencia sera aun mayor.

Aparte que el hombre buscará colonizar otros planetas. Faltara para eso cientos de años pero es otra probabilidad. Si es que nuestro destino es que ya no cabremos mas aqui. Pero yo confio que eso no sera necesario. Por lo menos eso espero.

Por eso en vez yo veo que uno de los problemas mas grandes y si no noto tantas medidas que se esten tomando, sobretodo en paises donde la misma religion no ayuda, es en el crecimiento demografico. Esto si es algo que para mi nos podrá acabar primero que destruir la naturaleza. Y pienso que lo que hace falta es como hacen muchas especies, el autocontrol. Saber cuantos podemos ser. Necesitamos tomar consciencia que no tiene ningun sentido que aumentemos nuestra descendencia indiscriminadamente. Debemos quizas dejar de lado muchas cosas por el bien de todos. Si seguimos creciendo al ritmo que llevamos dentro de menos de 100 años ya habremos colapsado, y eso si es critico. Porque no es que vamos entonces a pensar que la solución será provocar una guerra mundial y acabar con lo que sobra, y yo soy de la teoria que no me extrañaria que algo asi pueda ocurrir si no tomamos las precauciones necesarias. Llegado a ese punto los fuertes buscaran sobrevivir a costa de los debiles. Como siempre ha sido. Aunque suene tetrico.

Con respecto a los residuos, muy buen punto, y en eso hay como un tabu, y no se habla de ello. Pero si podria verse la manera de mandarla al espacio. Eso no se si esta en estudio, pero claro esta que existe el problema que no vaya a ser que nuestra basura (sobre todo la toxica) le vaya ocasionar algun problema a otra civilización en nuestro espacio infinito. ¿no?.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2012)

ricvantri dijo:


> Fijate Fernando tienes razon en cosas que mencionas, pero si no pensamos en progresar, ¿que haremos?, ¿volver a la epoca de las cavernas?, es valido, pero hay que acordarse que los cavernicolas alcanzaban un promedio de vida de unos 20 años, ¿hoy en dia en cuanto estamos en 75?, ¿y a quien le debemos eso?, al progreso, si lo quieres ver, al aprovechamiento de la energia de muchas formas.
> 
> Habran quienes digan: bueno y que tiene de malo que volvamos a vivir en promedio 20 años, pues la verdad, de malo, no tiene nada, digamoslo asi, pero la realidad es que con el nivel de entendimiento que hemos alcanzado la tendencia es al contrario, vivir mas, no menos. No hay retroceso para la humanidad, el progreso es inevitable, a menos que se acabe la raza humana y empezemos nuevamente de cero.
> 
> ...



Concuerdo satamente.

Eso es lo que me me hace pensar a veces tardes completas. ¿Que haremos para limitar el crecimiento demográfico?

Saludos al foro

PS: Hay un tema para Divagues... Lemur, ya sabes que hacer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

a la orden tacato,se me paso un mensaje de mas ya lo vuelvo a su lugar


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 9, 2012)

> y porque no te mudas de pais?



Ganas no me faltan!, pero desgraciadamente no es muy facil, si fuera asi de facil, y nos dieran esa oportunidad te aseguro que por lo menos 50 millones de mexicanos ya no serian mexicanos, ademas de los millones que han migrado a los E.U.



> si te mudaras de país cual eligirias?


 Si me dan a escojer pido Japon, China o Alemania.



> cual es el pais que usted considera mejor que tu propio pais?



Hay dos formas de ver a un pais, como pedazo de tierra en el planeta hay pocos mejores que este, hay de todo y en abundancia.

y no es muy dificil componer este pais, solo una ley que si se cumpliera podria hacer a Mexico de nuevo una potencia mundial, y es:

"PENA DE MUERTE A LOS TRAIDORES A LA PATRIA".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2012)

el japon china y alemania se trabaja mucho,mucho,
en Alemania recientemente se pueden jubilarse a los 80 años ¡¡¡
en japon hay que ser muy disciplinado
en china, y china es china


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 9, 2012)

> en *japon china y alemania se trabaja mucho,mucho,*


Perfecto!, aca tambien se trabaja mucho pero el sueldo es misero que ni para comer alcanza. 
aclaro solo el que cumple las 7 leyes de exito en mexico vive sin trabajar.




> *en Alemania recientemente se pueden jubilarse a los 80 años ¡¡¡*


Mis papas y mis suegros estan por cumplir esa edad y parece que segiran trabajando hasta que mueran prefiero jubilarme a los 80 años!



> en japon hay que ser muy disciplinado



perfecto! como a mi me gustaria ser, o intento ser



> en china, y china es china


no hay verdad mas verdadera!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2012)

parecen destinos perfectos entonces¡¡¡


----------



## tiago (Sep 9, 2012)

Si pensais ir a Alemania, os aclaro que sólo quieren ingenieros ó especialistas, y que hablen fluidamente el Aleman.

No sabeis cómo están las escuelas de idiomas aquí en España, últimamente no hay plazas en las clases de Aleman, ni siquiera es un idioma fácil de aprender. Antes nadie queria estudiarlo, ahora se pelean por una plaza ... Tardarán mas de tres años en poder articular oraciones con cierta soltura, luego para llevar una conversación fluida, harán falta unos años mas.

Total, para no ser ni ingeniero ni técnico especialista ... Peones no les valen. Ya tienen muchos Alemanes que hacen ésa función.

Sí, te puedes jubilar a los 80, trabajando hasta esa edad en algún "mini job" de ésos que se han inventado, cobrando al mes no llega a los 500 Euros.

China ... Pfffff. Escuché en un documental que falsificar una factura es pena de muerte. Evidentemente una factura que se quede en China, si es por vender fuera hacen lo que haga falta, ya sabeis que falsifican el logo ese que pone "CE" (Comunidad Europea) con la excusa de que ellos quieren decir "China Export" *mas info  *

Ademas, como no caigas en la china de la costa, o sea en la China rica, no se que vas a hacer en ése país. En la China de provincias, o sea en el 90% del territorio aún están en el Medievo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2012)

yo no quería desilusionar tanto,
en fin todo el mundo piensa que otro pais es mejor y estan todos iguales,
mexicanos que se van a eeuu ,pensando en que es mejor y terminan cosechando en los campos,terminan siendo explotados discriminados siempre,
sudamericanos que viajaron a europa lo mismo,discriminados y explotados tal cual como en las grandes potencias mundiales


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2012)

No importa a que país vayas. Si no sabes usar la cabeza y jugar con las piezas que tienes (Personas) a tu favor, no harás nada.







Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2012)

aca pasa lo mismo con los inmigrantes de los países limitrofes,cada tanto se descubre talleres ilegales donde tienen gente en situación de esclavitud,
y mujeres esclavas sexuales 


http://www.fmbolivia.net/noticia25770-bolivianos-trabajan-como-esclavos-en-argentina.html

http://edant.clarin.com/diario/2005/11/24/policiales/g-04801.htm

http://www.clarin.com/policiales/Argentina-transito-destino-jovenes-explotadas_0_485951445.html



y desde aca se las llevan para mexico tambien
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1465319-trata-los-zetas-compran-mujeres-en-la-argentina


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 10, 2012)

> Si pensais ir a Alemania, os aclaro que sólo quieren ingenieros ó especialistas, y que hablen fluidamente el Aleman.


por eso digo que no es tan facil! pero me dieron a escojer.. 



> No sabeis cómo están las escuelas de idiomas aquí en España, últimamente no hay plazas en las clases de Aleman, ni siquiera es un idioma fácil de aprender. Antes nadie queria estudiarlo, ahora se pelean por una plaza ... Tardarán mas de tres años en poder articular oraciones con cierta soltura, luego para llevar una conversación fluida, harán falta unos años mas.



que digan los que sepan de Aleman pero hasta donde se el ingles es el "hijo bastardo" del aleman, o sea que el ingles es una derivacion del aleman y si se ingles pueque aprenda aleman, aunque de cualquier forma insisto no es facil migrar.



> Total, para no ser ni ingeniero ni técnico especialista ... Peones no les valen. Ya tienen muchos Alemanes que hacen ésa función.


Prefiero ser gato de peon en Alemania que un vil perro en Mexico!



> Sí, te puedes jubilar a los 80, trabajando hasta esa edad en algún "mini job" de ésos que se han inventado, cobrando al mes no llega a los 500 Euros.



ni hablar 500 Euros!!! sabes que el salario minimo en Mexico es de 6 Dolares diarios *30 Dias 180Dolares al mes. y que en los ultimos años ha perdido el 50% de poder adquisitivo.

500 Euros es una fortuna para muchos millones de mexicanos.



> China ... Pfffff. Escuché en un documental que falsificar una factura es pena de muerte. Evidentemente una factura que se quede en China, si es por vender fuera hacen lo que haga falta, ya sabeis que falsifican el logo ese que pone "CE" (Comunidad Europea) con la excusa de que ellos quieren decir "China Export" mas info



No piensen que en Mexico todos somos fraudulentos, habemos quienes que por gusto no decimos ni mentiras y por eso nos somos personas de Exito (recordar la 7 leyes de Exito en MExico)
aca matan a los que dicen la verdad!



> Ademas, como no caigas en la china de la costa, o sea en la China rica, no se que vas a hacer en ése país. En la China de provincias, o sea en el 90% del territorio aún están en el Medievo.


Mmm.. pues ni hablar aca el 50% sufre por comer ya hasta pueblos fantasmas hay, que ganas que existieran pueblos en el medievo!




> mexicanos que se van a eeuu ,pensando en que es mejor y terminan cosechando en los campos,terminan siendo explotados discriminados siempre,



La historia de los Mexicanos que se van* A TRABAJAR A EU*, en resumen es que terminan cosechando campos y tienen mejor estilo de vida que en mexico, compran camionetas,   terrenos, y  Casas en Mexico pero la mayoria solo viene a vacacionar a Mexico, de locos se regresan a trabajar aca en mexico.

recalco los que se van a trabajar no a drogarse o ser malviviente.

informense bien. abunda informacion en internet, no crean lo que les dice la Television, mucho menos Teidiotisa (Televisa) o TVApesta (TVAzteca)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

en todos los paises se cuecen habas, pero la cosa es simple:

UNO QUIERE VIVIR TRANQUILO.
es eso ambicioso ?? 

naciste, creciste, jugaste, deseaste, amaste, estudiaste , tuviste fe, trabajaste ........y tenes que irte  por unos HDP que de alguna manera controlan y habitan en un lugar inmenso en el cual todos fueron educados para vivir en paz pero ellos hacen las csoas al revez y les va bien ??? 

irte NO de vacaciones sino que forzado ?? 
a un pais que ni entiendes el idioma .
a un pais al que NO deberias necesitar ESCAPAR .
IRTE NO POR QUE HICISTE UN DAÑO  ni cosas mal, no , por que creciste y estudiaste y viviste bien y en paz, ........por que vos sos el que tiene que irse ??? 

a un pais que , por estar bien recibe mucha gente de paises que estan mal y obviamente se generan roces, discriminacion y bla bla bla (tan inevitable como la historia lo dice) .

NO irte tranquilo, No irte de paseo , NO irte por que quieres y por que te llaman y por que seras bien recibido.
SINO IRTE POR QUE ESTAS MAL.

Todo lo que hablemos es un parche, lo que hablemos esta mal.
es como hablar de irte de la casa de tus padres , de tus abuelos, la tuya ......por que se lleno de ratas y no tienes como echarlas.

Pongamso eso en claro primero, yo vivo en Argentina, no hablare con ejemplso de otros paises, pero se que es similar, aca........
aca choco un tren contra la estacion y murieron mas de 50 personas y como el que se ocupaba de los trenes era amigo de la presidenta se hicieron todos los tontos.
aca, si criticas a el de rojo te dicen que sos de el verde , aunque no lo seas, asi la cosa es como un juego de ping-pong o una cancion de lso pimpinela y en el medio esta la gente, pero sabiendo que ambos son una plaga.
aca te dicen que comes con 6 $ , en la cara, presidenta y gobernadores pero ellos comen con mil pesos y nadie puede comer con 6 $ .
aca te dicen cuando les conviene que salio el sol y es lo mejor.
y cuando les conviene, pues que lo mejor es que este nublado.
ni que hablar de la inseguridad, que es algo mortal, por que te matan a tus hijos y estos señores dicen mas o menos que lo has inventado, que es mentira (mientras tu estas en el velatorio) y ellos pasean en helicoptero o con 20 guardaespaldas.

aca todos nosotros hablamos, charlamos, nos ayudamos, compartimos un rato, pero si llega a venir un nuevo forero manipulador, que de algun extraño modo quiere ser moderador y a los 30 dias esta armando una huelga para que nadie entre mas a menos que andres cuenca le pase el dominio a su nombre ..........pues que nos pondriamos asi:
.............................................

pero hay "magos " ........malvados.
que conocen de psicologia o de verdad no tengo la mas minima idea de como definirlo.
pero terminan metiendose en tu casa, en tu tierra, y haciendo que lo impensable sea comun , que lo vergonzozo sea normal y que , frente a actos en los que una persona normal esconderia la cabeza ellos salen con la cabeza en alto a seguir convenciendote y a hablar.
es un mundo de locos.
a mi se me va de la razon .

irse ???  es facil si eres el actor de hollywood que gana millones y le patina todo , pero hay un gran abanico de niveles sociales en este mundo , arriba estan reyes, transfugas y politicos, millonarios y empresarios y abajo hay quienes se muieren de hambre .
irse ????? 
recuerdo esa historia de desplazados en africa, que se fueron de sus pueblos por que lso mataban , y en el camino por el desierto las madres, con los pechos desinflados de no tener alimento tenian que abandonar a el hijo o a los hijos mas debiles para por lo  menos llegar a el refugio con alguno .

irse ??? 
decir eso es ofensivo.
¿ por que no te vas?? si note gusta tu pais ??? 
me duele el alma el escuchar esa pregunta estupida , por que es solo ver como esta uno  y donde esta uno .no ves la realidad de muchisimos otros.
en muchos lugares.
es no ver las culpas .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

pero los 500 euros de alemania ,tienes que tener en cuenta que vas a comer/vivir pero con costos alemanes ,
o sea estas igual que en mexico ,pues el costo de vida mexicano es inferior al de alemania





> irse ???
> decir eso es ofensivo.
> ¿ por que no te vas?? si note gusta tu pais ???
> me duele el alma el escuchar esa pregunta estupida , por que es solo ver como esta uno y donde esta uno .no ves la realidad de muchisimos otros.
> ...


no creo que esa pregunta sea ofensiva ,por algo hay tantos imigrantes en el mundo,
es mas todos los argentinos somos hijos/nietos de inmigrantes,
hijos y nietos que vuelven a patria madre


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

mis padres vinieron de españa.
y no por que quisieron , dejaron atras a su familia.
escapaban de la miseria y de la guerra civil.

lee tranquilo lo que puse , cuando uno pregunta asi:
¿ si no te gusta , por que no te vas ?? 
suena a lo que suena.
y creo que explique bastante .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

creo entender,pero no fue mi intención esa,yo quería saber cual pais el tenia como modelo de pais,
o mas bien que modelo de pais quería o anhelaba.
en ningún momento fue mi intención  ser descortés o ofender


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

te entiendo y te conozco , y se que no lo fue.

me pongo a escribir y a pensar y respondo a la frase , no a a persona.
te mando un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

gracias fer,siempre es lindo charlar con vos ¡¡
otro abrazo


----------



## Nepper (Sep 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el japon china y alemania se trabaja mucho,mucho,
> en Alemania recientemente se pueden jubilarse a los 80 años ¡¡¡
> en japon hay que ser muy disciplinado
> en china, y china es china



andate a laburar a china


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> creo entender,pero no fue mi intención esa,yo quería saber cual pais el tenia como modelo de pais,
> o mas bien que modelo de pais quería o anhelaba.
> en ningún momento fue mi intención  ser descortés o ofender




Rey Julien, no creas que yo me siento ofendido por preguntar o expresar lo que sientes e igual yo no trato de ofender con mis opiniones, expreso lo que siento, y para mi es razonable la pregunta.. si uno no es feliz donde esta pues que rayos hace uno ahí. 

pero ferneandob tiene mucha razón en lo que dice no quiero repetir muchas de las frases que ha dicho, tan solo resumo en que no les voy a dejar el camino libre a los traidores a la patria sin darles batalla desde mi pequeña trinchera.

mi mensaje al mundo es que Mexico ha sido violado, ultrajado y esta muriendo! necesita de Mexicanos que luchen si es que se sienten orgullosos como Mexicanos, y también necesita que otros países hermanos sepan la verdad de lo que pasa aquí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

y que no tienen cacerolas? aca el pueblo voló a varios presidentes con las cacerolas, asta llegamos a tener 5 presidentes en una semana ,claro que tambien hubo saqueos, estado de sitio ,claro que cuando dictaron estado estado de sitio, todos salieron a las calles en mayor cantidad 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/latin_america/newsid_1735000/1735611.stm

http://capitansarmiento.com/index.php/intes-general/205-a-7-anos-de-5-presidentes-en-1-semana

ja que otro país en el mundo heee


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y que no tienen cacerolas? aca el pueblo voló a varios presidentes con las cacerolas, asta llegamos a tener 5 presidentes en una semana ,claro que tambien hubo saqueos, estado de sitio ,claro que cuando dictaron estado estado de sitio, todos salieron a las calles en mayor cantidad
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/latin_america/newsid_1735000/1735611.stm


Aqui a cada rato hacemos caserolazos y chavez lo que dice es:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

bueno no serán tan masivos como aquí ,,(por eso no le importa)
ya se se olvidaron de saquear y de quemar el congreso ,todo eso junto a las cacerolas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno no serán tan masivos como aquí ,,(por eso no le importa)
> ya se se olvidaron de saquear y de quemar el congreso ,todo eso junto a las cacerolas ¡¡¡¡


De hecho chavez salió una vez de esa forma, pero como volvió porque el que se puso en su lugar era muchisimo peor, la gente como que se acovardó y chavez se creyó indestructible, la gente volvió a intentar, pero inmediatamente el ejercito y/o los delincuentes que apoyan el proceso robolucionario salen a las calles a dispararles a matar a la gente que protesta en contra del emperador...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

y bueno acá también ,creo que tuvimos como 23 muertos, en toda revolución corre sangre


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

disculpen, aca con las cacerolas no hicimos mas que hacer que se rian.
no volamos a nadie.
quizas a un radical que son payasos, pero ni siquiera las cacerolas fueron.

aca la cosa es simple y se ve a simple vista:
*CASO A :*.......hay radicales u otro payaso sin fuerza en el poder >>> entonces fuera de el poder estan los mafiosos , lso inescrupulosos, los que no tienen problemas en pagar grupos paramilitares, en prometer a pandilleros y a vagos y ladrrones, cosas, en empujarlos a el saqueo y arreglar con al policia.
entonces  estan los payasitos en el poder, la gente sacude las cacerolas y con esa excusa los mafiosos con ganas de asumir el poder activan la violencia.
asi la gilada cree que todo se disparo gracias a los cacerolazos.
que fue la gente la que lo hizo.


*CASO B :*.......estan en el poder los socopatas.
los que acomodan a todos , no tienen empacho en asociarse a delincuentes y mafiosos, transan con toda mafia posible, se aseguran que parte de la poblacion dependa de ellos.
aca parados hace un cacerolazo.........a ver que pasa ??? 


che........despierten .



no, no te metas en esa, no entres con que si critico a blanco soy negro.
no dije eso .
y no metas a clarin que no lo defiendo ni lo ataco.

lo que digo es otra cosaa:
EN CUALQUIER PAIS  y mas aca la gente no pincha ni corta, y menso si es amable y menso si hay un sistema corrupto arraigado.

lo que dije es que No se va a ir este gobierno por que 500 personas o 500 mil hagan ruido con cacerolas.
diran que es poca gente, lo minimizan.
mientras vos lo mas que podes hacer es hacer ruido con cacerolas ellos no tienen mepacho *en salir A MATAR.*.......obvio que mandan a otros.

y te aclaro otra cosa:
no dudo que macri con 5 años de presidente, ya acomodado y desparramados sus tentaculos seria LO MISMO .
y no dudo que clarin tambien tira para su conveniencia y sus negocios .

y no dudo que si a pepe (juan, jose, miguel , lautaro)  le ofrecen un sueldo de 3 mil dolares por mes en algo de el estado saldra a defender a ese gobierno o a ese empresario por mas corrupto que sea.

ENTENDEME !!!!!!!!!! y no me vengas con que soy de clarin o que soy de macri (o lacri como le dicen) .

ya alguna vez puse como se puede ver como "deberia " ser  y como es .
ahora veo este tema:
como estamos unos contra otros, si uno critica a el gobierno en seguida lso que lo defienden te dicen que sos de el otro .

y si criticas al otro en seguida te dicen que sos de el gobierno .

una dualidad de porqueria, ua especie de lavado de cabeza, como que las opciones son una u otra porqueria, o nada mas, ataca, y ataca, y ataca.
asi estan todos.
ya el ataque y la mentira es de todos.

y me decis que la ingenuidad de que salga gente a la calle a hacer ruido con cacerolas hara que un gobierno se vaya ??
por que ??
decime algo :
si no tuvo verguenza cuando el tren de once choco y se vio que el mantenimiento era nulo, que la presidenta le dio al concesion a su amigo, que le daban plata a lo pavote........murieron 51 personas ...y ??? 
vos me decis que gente que no tiene verguenza en lo mas minimo por eso tendra verguenza por "ruido de cacerolas " ?? 
gente que se caga en todos y te dice que con 6 $ por dia comes , me vas a decir que tienen verguenza ??

vos crees que van a dejar el poder asi nomas ??
quieren que voten los pibes de 16 años y extranjeros a ver si asi llegan y no dudo que hagan fraude.
vos crres que algo asi se ira por que unos señoritos hagan ruido con cacerolas ??? 

tenes una vision muy corta.
pero lo vi muchas veces,.
ya cuando te llegue fuerte te vas a dar cuenta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

esa no la tenia, lacri  jajaj esta bueno, pero para mi son todos ladri
como lo dijo el presidente de uruguay , y luego casi llorando pidio disculpas ante el cabezon de dualde (que lo tengo cerca (lomas de zamora) y aca en adrogue lo tengo a el ex ministro de economía ''el buldog'' Ricardo López Murphy de echo lo tengo de vecino



> vos crees que van a dejar el poder asi nomas ??
> quieren que voten los pibes de 16 años y extranjeros a ver si asi llegan y no dudo que hagan fraude.
> vos crres que algo asi se ira por que unos señoritos hagan ruido con cacerolas ???
> 
> ...


cuando cresca me voy a dar cuenta ¡¡¡
igual son opiniones,quien sabe ,hoy estoy convencido pero mañana no lo se,es una lastima y me da pena que lograron separar amigos/familias con ideas ,esta todo muy polarizado ,seguro en el futuro nos reiremos juntos de todo lo que esta pasando en el pais


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cuando cresca me voy a dar cuenta ¡¡¡



siempre digo: el tiempo filtra todo y solo queda la verdad.

pero el tiempo ya paso, por que ya paso el 2000 y el 2005 y paso el 1990 y el 95 .
ya pasaron tantas cosas.
que uno puede ir aprendiendo .
no hace tanta falta seguir esperando a ver .


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2012)

Hoy estuvimos sin servicio electrico desde la 1pm hasta las 5pm debido a una falla producida por falta de mantenimiento en una sub-estación, lo más irónico del caso es que un camión con un sonido descomunal en pleno apagón pasó con la música de la campaña por la reelección de Chavez, la gente molesta les gritaba "FUERA! FUERA!" y la gente del camión solo respondía con ofenzas, llamandolos burgueses, "majunches" y demás insultos inventados por el presidente para referirse a sus adversarios...

_Majunche: 1-"Persona que carece de atractivo o cualidades, insignificante, mediocre". 2-"Se dice de las cosas que no están, o no son como conviene o desea; de mala calidad, ordinario"_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2012)

es que tu barrio es de burgueses ?en ''nueva yol''
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apagón_de_Nueva_York_de_1977


por mi barrio tambien se corta la luz a cada dos por tres,pero es porque estan ampliando la planta electrica


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 16, 2012)

Asi celebramos ahora nuestra independencia!






la luz laser Verde no es un efecto de luces, nooooo.... es por repudio al "Presidente"

que verguenza ser mexicano!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 16, 2012)

Tsssssssssssss... Yo no siento vergüenza por ser Mexicano.
Yo creo que la palabra correcta es Impotencia.

Impotencia por no poder hacer nada para cambiar el rumbo del país.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

yo tengo un a teoria que se la pasare a explicar, si tienen un rato para leer.

hace rato que me di cuenta que el ser humano esta "evolucionando" drasticamente en las ciudades.
la evolucion como saben se da como adaptacion al entorno, y nosotros ya no luchamos mas contra a naturaleza, nuestra lucha en las cuidaddes es contra los demas seres humanos.

pues bien , esto que les dire se da tanto entre nosotros, un grupo de humanos de el mismo pais como cuando extranjeros "no adaptados" ingresan en un pais tranquilo.:

imaginen que ustedes son hijos de mama chancha , o de un pajarillo, o de vuestra mama humana , y en esta camada nacieron 10 crias, pero una de ellas no es de la madre, es una invasora, un parasito depredador.
saben que hay pajaros que hacen eso ?  , ponen el huevo en el nido de otro para que este se los crie.
pues bien , mama educara a sus hijos para que aprendan a ser civilizados y moverse segun las normas de la manada, a tener cuidado y a ser educados para asi poder seguir las normas de la sociedad, PERO  la cria invasora o depredadora vera toda esa enseñanza como conocimiento para atacar.
de igual modo que un espia se cuela entre el otro pueblo para conocer sus costumbres NO PARA SEGUIRLAS sino para ver sus debilidades y como trampearlas.
de igual modo que un ladron se sienta a mirar a que hora salen sus vecinos de su  casa, cuando volves, cuales son tus costumbres, solo para planificar como violar tu vida.

sigo con otro ejemplo para meterlos en el concepto :
en vuestro pais conoceran a señoras de alcurnia, como aca en argentina a mirtha legrand , y tambien a señoras de clase baja (economica) trabajadora  que serian las sirvientas, pues bien cada uno de estos si bien son distintos pero cada uno conoce su lugar, sus costumbres y sus habitos, hay un "acople" y cada uno hace su papel y a cada uno le sirve y respeta .

ahora bien, imagine que viene seres distintos, que no conocen , ni les importa esa cultura ni adaptarse, no les importa ser parte , pueden ser extraterrestres, pueden ser extranjeros delincuentes o pueden ser hijos de casa pero con una psicopatia sociopata.
gente que no les importa adaptarse, ni seguir las reglas, solo les importa sacar ventaja .

cualquier cultura estructurada, que se acostumbro a ciertas normas y se acomodo en ellas en paz es factible de ser victima de esto.
he escuchado de españa por ejemplo: estos ultimos años gente mayor que vive en pueblos tranquilos, con costumbres apacibles y son invadidos por los que se pasan de africa, esta gente viene de luchar por un hueso, y oportunidad que ven la aprovechan, no vivieron con las costumbres españolas, asi que simplemente "se cagan" en ellas.
si ven un piso vacio >>>> lo ocupan, no les importa el derecho a la propiedad.
no dire que esta mal ni bien, solo digo lo que pasa.
y los españoles que estan acostumbrados a vivir tranquilos , no saben ni pueden manejarlo.

bueno, de igual modo que no estamos acostumbrados aca en argentina a que venga una señora con cara  de buena, vos segura y charla amistosa a mentirnos en la cara, pues que de primera y de segunda creeremos que dice la verdad.

el mundo esta viviendo una evolucion, hacia algo distinto, y se dara siempre que haya un lugar vacio y esse lugar lo deja un pueblo pacifico, tranquilo.
aca en Argentina veo que estamos viviendo el avance de un lugar que fue dejado por otros:

*LA IGLESIA :*  acostumbro a la sociedad entera a obedecerla por que si , por que eso es la fe :
creer por que si  .,  y ojo, no estoy cuestionando a la fe.
solo estoy diciendo que es una debilidad, y que si educas a alguien a eso (tener fe) si bien puede ser parte de tu crencia sana religiosa tambien es factible de caer en cualquier otra.

* RESPETO A LOS MAYORES:*
otra costumbre que crea cierta debilidad y de al cual se estan agarrando los sociopatas :
 *** hago una parada aca para aclarar que es para mi sociopata:  es una caracteristica de algunas personas que no deberian poder andar libres en nuestra sociedad, esta gente es incapaz de adaptarse  y vivir como nosotros, no saben de respeto ni tienen empatia por lso demas, son gente que no les afecta en lo mas minimo ver a un niño morir de hambre y ven a los demas seres humanos como victimas, como presas , si pueden sacar ventaja, aprovecharse lo haran y utilizaran cualquier plan, no importa lo anti -  etcio  que sea, pues no les da ni verguenza ni sienten remordimientos, son personas que no tienen problemas en mentir en tu cara, de acusarte falsamente a pesar de que quizas con ello te generen un probema inmenso . ***

pues bien, hablabamos de respeto a los mayores, esto era algo que se daba por solo respeto , pero mal usado es una herramienta para hacer daño, aca en Argentina tenemos a Hebe de bonafini, una señora mayor que se disfrazo con todos los estandartes de intocabilidad de nuestra sociedad:
señora mayor
pañuelo blanco  en la cabeza , simbolo de otros sitios.
historia (dudosa) de que perdio a sus hijos.
se rodea de otras viejitas.
y con ese disfraz actua de forma bochornosa y infame, pero sin embargo a pesar de todo es fue y sera intocable.
aca tenemos a un lobo disfrazado de oveja 

la gente comun desde que nacio esta acostumbrada a ciertas csoas, a el jefe, a al organizacion social, a que cada quien sabe lo que dice, a que el gobierno es el gobierno , a que quienes estan arriba saben lo que hacen, tambien estamos acostumbrrados a "lo irremediable" a que hay cosas que no podemos hacer nada.
aca podria poner de ejemplo a EEUU y como se mueve en el mundo, que todos sabemos que las cosas las hacen o se dan "a proposito y planificadas" aunque pongan carita de sorpresa.
se acuerdan el papel de EEUU y como nos cuidaba buscando "armas de destruccion masiva " cuando sabian que no habia nada de eso ?? 

o a EUROPA  y su CEE y el euro y creer inocentemente que los problemas que tienen se dan "sin querer" o que son impredecibles o que nadie gana con estos asuntos de el euro que genera problemas en paises enteros, que la gente pierde miles de millones de euros pero nadie los gana (solo se desvanecen ) .
o lo que paso en EEUU hace pocos años con esa extraña burbuja inmobiliaria que afecto a todo el mundo aunque fue una maniobra generada por unos bancos.


como ven , ya con estos ejemplos y hay muchos mas pueden ver la punta de el ovillo .
el problema se da mayusculo (y la historia lo ha mostrado otras veces) cuando una de estas personas llega a el poder.
cuando asi ocurre necesita rodearse de gente afin a ella, similar a ella, unica forma de manejarse en forma comoda.
asi toda la gente que estaba desperdigada y escondida en nuesta sociedad se agrupa, responden a el llamado , a la solicitud de empleo y se agrupan , EN EL PODER.

y descubren que son intocables y que la sociedad humana compuesta por millones y millones de personas viven sus vidas y estan imposibilitados de predecir, manejar o cuestionar lo que esta gente hace .
por la estructura social en que vivimos , que sigue siendo piramidal: un gran rey que madna y tiene el poder y para abajo millones que obedecen.
siempre estos reyes (presidentes o como sea ) diran que son democraticos y que hacen todo por el pueblo , aunque sepamos que no es asi .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

fer los reyes ya no gobiernan en ninguna parte del mundo,eso si se gastan el dinero del pueblo ,
en todo lo demás tienes razón


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

mi rey, don chavez, nuestra cristina, don menem, los que estaban atras de bush y ahora de este , .
huu.esta lleno de reyes, disimulados.
hay paises donde si se coronan reyes o con otro nombre a punta de pistola.
hay quienes NO se llaman reyes pero tienen el dinero de varios reyes juntos.
hay castillos y mansiones hay paises donde hay gente que ya sea por el petroleo, o por diamantes o por estabas (digo manejes) de mancos y otras son mas que reyes.

mi rey.
"rey" es solo una palabra que rrepresenta algo .

hoy el dinero te hace rey, tener subditos, hasta esclavos, tener castillo /s , tener imponidad.

pero si ves mi nota, a lo que mas me referia esa  a el poder y la impunidad, a la capacidad de manejar a millones.

seguro que ya no hay reyes, solo unos pocos simbolicos, solo se han cambiado de nombre , por que hoy dia ser "rey" suena muy agresivo , mucho  y estos no quieren perder la cabeza.
pero si hay reyes y hay tiranos, mas que reyes.
como dije antes, la cosa ha ido evolucionando y mucho, hoy dia no son solo hijos de papa, son sociopatas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2012)

tirania ¡¡¡ ,de cierta forma si se podria decir que gobiernan cual rey déspota 
se te paso Sadam ,  Bashar Al Asad  y  Gadafi ,esos si que liquidaban ,a la menor revuelta zasss a los tiros

por africa hay otros tantos lideres asi,a fuerza de muertes y mas muertes


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 16, 2012)

> Tsssssssssssss... Yo no siento vergüenza por ser Mexicano.
> Yo creo que la palabra correcta es Impotencia.
> 
> Impotencia por no poder hacer nada para cambiar el rumbo del país.



Yo creo que tienes Razon Tacatomon es una impotencia increible lo que se siente. 

yo reitero a mi me da verguenza, porque?, porque para mi es una obligacion como mexicano intentar que se sepa la verdad, aunque con ello el mundo se de cuenta de las cosas tan vergonzosas que tenemos que hacer por lograr ese cambio.

P.D.Interensantisimo el comentario de fernandob, dense el tiempo de leerlo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2012)

y como dije hay en el primer mundo y en el tercero muchos que ni sabes de ellos, estan escondiditos y manejan los piolines.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 16, 2012)

Les comparto este video.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dda3KKqojRw&feature=youtu.be

Advertencia si son compradores de la basura televisiva no les va a gustar


----------



## chclau (Sep 17, 2012)

LaElectronica, vi ese video, pero mas alla de ver protestas, no veo nada.

Hay un forista por aqui que tiene en su firma algo parecido a esto: Es muy facil decir como NO hacer las cosas, lo dificil es decir como hacerlas (y yo agregaria, mas dificil aun que decir como hacerlas es: hacerlas).

Veo las noticias como cualquiera, veo una generacion de politicos en todo occidente que deja mucho que desear, veo el poder de las corporaciones y la desorientacion del individuo... pero no por eso me compro las consignas vacias de "revolucion, violencia". Revolucion para cambiar que? Para poner un dictador de otro color?

Lo verdadero que podemos hacer es tomar conciencia, asi como lo hacemos en el foro. Nos molestan mil temas? Concentremonos en uno, educacion, seguridad, lo que sea. Aprendamos y averiguemos y veamos en que podemos contribuir y cambiar. 

No conozco a nadie en este foro que si una tarjeta no le anda, le diga: "quemala y armala de nuevo". Y sin embargo, semejante barbaridad es lo que dice gentuza sin norte como la del video que trajiste. Que quememos la sociedad... sin siquiera insinuar que viene despues del incendio.

Yo a ese pescado podrido ya lo vi en accion, no lo compre, no lo compro ni lo comprare.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Yo creo que tienes Razon Tacatomon es una impotencia increible lo que se siente.
> 
> .



ves, tenes bronca y esa bronca esta desorganizada en vos.
te maneja, no la manejas.
PERO  descubris cosas que no veias . 

por suerte



chclau dijo:


> LaElectronica, vi ese video, pero mas alla de ver protestas, no veo nada.
> 
> Hay un forista por aqui que tiene en su firma algo parecido a esto: Es muy facil decir como NO hacer las cosas, lo dificil es decir como hacerlas (y yo agregaria, mas dificil aun que decir como hacerlas es: hacerlas).
> 
> ...



pero por suerte aca somos un grupo y charlamos y compartimos Y NOS RE-ORIENTAMOS , aprovechamos la experiencia de los demas.
por que uno no es el mas viejo , el mas sabio , el que se tropezo mas veces , el que sufrio la bronca sin pensar y luego maduro .



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> ................................................



siempre comprendi lo que sentias, pero se ve en este tema que hay mucho por aprender, por recapacitar , para asi poder aclarar las cosas .
por que es facil "tomar para cualquier lado " ...........y terminar siendo como los que uno critica.

por eso aplaudo los comentarios de taca y chclau y la capacidad de quienes los aceptan y aprenden de los demas .
ESTO  es lo verdaderamente util de una charla d amigos, o de un foro .


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 17, 2012)

> LaElectronica, vi ese video, pero mas alla de ver protestas, no veo nada.



se lee entre lineas, solo no ve el que no quiere ver!



> Hay un forista por aqui que tiene en su firma algo parecido a esto: Es muy facil decir como NO hacer las cosas, lo dificil es decir como hacerlas (y yo agregaria, mas dificil aun que decir como hacerlas es: hacerlas).



podria  darte mil soluciones que estan a la vista de cualquiera.



> V*eo las noticias como cualquiera*, veo una generacion de politicos en todo occidente que deja mucho que desear, veo el poder de las corporaciones y la desorientacion del individuo... pero no por eso me compro las consignas vacias de "revolucion, violencia". Revolucion para cambiar que? Para poner un dictador de otro color?



quizas el ver noticias seria parte del problema por la que mucha gente no comprende.
no se trata de darle poder a uno o a otro se trata de darle poder al pueblo DEMOCRACIA y decirle la VERDAD!




> Lo verdadero que podemos hacer es tomar conciencia, asi como lo hacemos en el foro. Nos molestan mil temas? Concentremonos en uno, educacion, seguridad, lo que sea. Aprendamos y averiguemos y veamos en que podemos contribuir y cambiar.



yo empezria por que nos informemos bien, sabes quien es tu dirigente de educacion?
sabes quien es tu dirijente de seguridad, sabes quien es tu presidente?



> No conozco a nadie en este foro que si una tarjeta no le anda, le diga: "quemala y armala de nuevo". *Y sin embargo, semejante barbaridad es lo que dice gentuza sin norte como la del video que trajiste. Que quememos la sociedad... sin siquiera insinuar que viene despues del incendio.*



Haz leido la biografia de Keny Arkana?

les dejo otro video... de esa gran genio Rapera Hermana Argentina.






y que conste que no me gusta el RAP pero me quito el sombrero por su musica.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2012)

en francia es donde cada dos por tres queman autos ?por lo general los hijos de inmigrantes......
yo pienso que la arkana esa es algo asi , 
aprovecha el momento y explota las broncas y necesidades sin hacer algo que verdaderamente sea de valor


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 17, 2012)

> aprovecha el momento y explota las broncas y necesidades sin hacer algo que verdaderamente sea de valor



no entiendo porque oportunista ???
(y en realidad es franco-Argentina )
esto esta sacado del wiki y no lo he manipulado.



> En abril de 2007, un simpatizante del Frente Nacional modifica el videoclip de «La Rage» («la rabia») y el tema «Nettoyage au Kärcher»18 con fines electorales. A este respecto, Keny Arkana publicará una nota en la cual afirma:
> « Defensora de una revolución de base y anti-institucional, insisto en recordar que no apoyo a ningún candidato, todavía menos al del Frente Nacional, y que el vídeo entra en contradicción absoluta con los valores que yo siempre he defendido.»
> « No voy a permanecer indiferente a esta modificación pérfida y escandalosa de mi música y de mi mensaje, pero esto deja en evidencia su descarada estrategia de propaganda, que no por ello deja de ser un ataque contra mi obra. El combate continúa. ¡Viva la resistencia!»
> También escribirá su respuesta a modo de rap en un mp3 difundido desde el 19 de abril de 2007 que se titula «le Front de la Haine» («el «frente del odio»)



fuente


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keny_Arkana


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2012)

lo que quiero decir es que si sus mensajes y letras de sus canciones no fueran polémicas ni anti-sistema,
no vendería un disco,
vio un nicho de jóvenes,todos hijos de inmigrantes en Francia,el resultado o uno de los resultados es hacen daño,quemando autos,quemando tiendas de gente .
canta para gente que esta fuera del sistema, y para muchos otros que no saben,no pueden o no quieren contribuir con su pueblo,su pais o su raza ,que lo unico que hacen es lo mas facil
*quejarse todo el tiempo* .
 lo mas fácil de hacer,
lo difícil es crear, o al menos intentar crear una sociedad que sea mas justa,quejándose todo el tiempo no se llega a nada,al final vivís amargado ,desanimado,infeliz ,renegando ,desanimado totalmente
bueno eso es lo creo yo,pero seguro que estoy equivocado


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 17, 2012)

a





> lo que quiero decir es que si sus mensajes y letras de sus canciones no fueran polémicas ni anti-sistema,
> no vendería un disco,



ah oki, ahi si no se si venda muchos, pocos o ningun disco, yo no he comprado ninguno.



> vio un nicho de jóvenes,todos hijos de inmigrantes en Francia,el resultado o uno de los resultados es hacen daño,quemando autos,quemando tiendas de gente .
> canta para gente que esta fuera del sistema, y para muchos otros que no saben,no pueden o no quieren contribuir con su pueblo,su pais o su raza ,que lo unico que hacen es lo mas facil
> quejarse todo el tiempo .
> lo mas fácil de hacer,
> ...



yo no creo que sea solo dirijido a jovenes, a mi me gusto su voz, letra (contenido), musica y nos soy ningun vago, tengo 40 años y cuento con dos casas, dos autos y un negocio que me he ganado con el sudor de mi frente y de forma honrada, incluso hasta pagaba impuestos 

ahora me toca preguntar , si ellos no reniegan por mejorar tu(su) pais, tu lo haras ? o esperaras a que los politicos lo hagan?
(pregunta abierta)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2012)

> ahora me toca preguntar , si ellos no reniegan por mejorar tu(su) pais, tu lo haras ? o esperaras a que los politicos lo hagan?
> (pregunta abierta)


yo pienso lo siguiente,
algunos medios o algunos grupos económicos , siembran una idea (la idea del todo mal),otros medios y grupos económicos siembran la idea contraria (la idea de que esta todo bien)
en medio están los votantes que se dejan llevar por una u otra idea,
todos mienten y manipulan la opinión publica,
si te fijas en la historia hay ejemplos de sobra,en medio de todo esto se crean partidos políticos pequeños.
que luego obtienen una banca,para luego hacer todo lo contrario a lo que pregonaban,
entonces no hay salida,solo queda seguir trabajando y tratar de uno hacer algo por el país,aunque ellos se encarguen de destruirlo,
quejarse no sirve de nada,solo ayuda a los intereses de los políticos y medios que siembran la idea,
el fin es llegar al poder y nada mas,mientras tanto molestan y obstruyen al político o partido que esta en el poder,se justifican con palabras como ''justicia'' ''no a la corrupción'' ''fraude'',cuando en realidad los que estamos abajo no sabemos lo que realmente pasa,solo creemos saber ,pero lo que realmente sabemos es lo que nos dicen,lo que nos hacen creer y lo que solo ellos quieren que sepamos,nos manipulan .
gobierne quien gobierne siempre me a ido muy bien,con algunos me fue mas fácil,con otros un poco mas difícil,
en fin de cuentas yo solo creo en mi,en mi esfuerzo y en nadie mas, pues ninguno de ellos me va a venir a dar de comer.
pero no por eso voy a vivir renegando,quejándome, me la tomo con tranquilad siempre


----------



## Nepper (Sep 17, 2012)

psss... hay muchos ejemplos, mas con amigos como los que tengo XD
[SOLICITO DISCRECION AL VER LOS VIDEOS]



```
SKA-P (España)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65qjU0gEXX4&feature=related
MOLOTOV (Mexico)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzEbm7yup7g&feature=related
SUI GENERIS (Argentina)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZi-HDLJifI
```
Fuera del hecho de si son o no buenos músicos, todos hicieron los temas con el mismo proposito... no me van a decir que no...
Hay un tema de SKA-P que me encanta la musica, pero lamentablemente detesto la letra...
Molotov me encanta, y me resulta muy comica la forma que tienen para cantar
Sui Generis es un clasico de Argentina, se animó en un momento que no había que animarse. La musica excelente, pero en esa epoca tenía otro significado...

Acá en argentina una vez se discutió que las disqueras luchan contra la piratería no porque respetan al autor y su propiedad intelectual, si no porque ellas pierden dinero. Ahora, los que cantan estos temas polémicos ¿venden discos o los publican gratis por internet?

Lo raro es que he encontrado temas que se publican gratis en internet de autores, sin tendencia, o solamente temas orquestados, que solo quieren que los conozcan, ¡Y no los conocen nadie!.

Es un tema muy contradictorio utilizar la musica para la ideología...

A mi personalmente, si un tema tiene tendencia política o ideológica, lo ignoro, a no ser que no entienda ese idioma o realmente no me importe.

Porque Picasso no pintaba al rey latigando a los esclavos en forma de protesta, e igualmente sus cuadros son arte...


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2012)

Bueno, si el mensaje entre lineas es tan claro, me imagino que no sera tan dificil decir aunque sea algo del mismo, no?

Cual es la propuesta de esa musica, como se le da poder al pueblo? 

A mi sinceramente, me da bastante por las... muchos CINICOS que dicen cosas para vender y nada mas, mucho despotricar contra la sociedad pero para usar sus ventajas son los primeros en la cola, atencion medica, educacion gratuita y un cierto orden sin el cual es imposible hacer nada.

Asi como en este foro se mantiene un orden, tambien la sociedad necesita un orden. Al que no le gusta... tiene todas las herramientas para proponer un cambio, pero segun mi opinion, tal cambio tiene que ser constructivo. Al que realmente no lo soporta, al que le pesa tanto la sociedad y quiere destruirla, que sea consecuente y NO USE lo que la sociedad le da, que no compre ropa, no vaya al medico, no use Internet... porque todo eso es parte de lo que hacen ELLOS, los que los manipulan, no? Si son tan vivos, que se vayan a un lugar desierto y empiecen de cero, cuando vea el paraiso que constuiran te aseguro que pido pasaporte para vivir con ellos.

En la mayoria de los casos, puro bla bla. Mucha igualdad, muchos ideales pero a la salida del recital se suben a la limusina y se vuelven a dormir a su hotel de lujo. No les creo mucho a muchos dirigentes... tampoco les creo mucho a muchos "protestones" que tienen tanta plata como los mismos dirigentes que tanto critican.

No digo que no haya excepciones... pero la inmensa mayoria de la gente de este tipo que conozco... no hacen lo que predican. Es puro bla bla.


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2012)

Y decime, laElectronica, ahora voy a ser muy jodido en mi pregunta.
Decis que tenes dos casas, y segun lei esta señorita es defensora de grupos de ocupas. Sabes lo que son ocupas?

La seguirias admirando y apoyando si ocuparan una de tus (o las dos) casas?

Yo te digo la verdad, tengo una sola casa. Eso si, es grande. Si viene tu idola a meterme gente en mi casa que la construi con mucho esfuerzo y sacrificio mientras cierta gente estaba boludeando sin hacer nada, yo te aseguro que resisto con toda la fuerza de la ley. Y si la ley no me alcanza, resisto yo solo.

Vos que harias? Le entregas tu(s) casa(s) mientras aplaudis a un costado escuchando sus canciones?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

> Sabes lo que son ocupas?



si si se lo que son ocupas.



> La seguirias admirando y apoyando si ocuparan una de tus (o las dos) casas?



por supuesto que no entregaria mis propiedades, yo no estoy a favor del robo.
y si la siguiria admirando.



> Vos que harias? Le entregas tu(s) casa(s) mientras aplaudis a un costado escuchando sus canciones?


de nuevo si, seguiria escuchando sus canciones porque en ninguna de ellas he escuchado nada que insite al desorden, mas si a la desobediencia.

me parece que esta viendo el tema muy radical y estas un poco desinformado, no se si en verdad seas de israel, pero en México nadie pretende que los que no tienen nada ocupen las casas de los ricos, no hay ningún líder que pretenda eso (aunque asi lo haga ver Teidotiza o TVApesta).

Que es darle poder al pueblo, es que sus candidatos hagan lo que prometieron en campaña so pena de muerte por traicion a la patria. y no como hasta ahora sucede prometen, compran votos se hacen elegidos y a la primera oportunidad que tienen dicen que no podran hacer lo prometido porque no tiene mayoria o porque la oposicion no los deja, y eso es basura cuando en menos de un dia se aprueban leyes que beneficia a los medios televisivos, y podria seguir y seguir y seguir, pero mejor te invito a que investigues por tu cuenta como esta la situacion en tu pais.







cualquier semejanza con la realidad es pura coincidencia


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2012)

Se muy poco de Mexico, conozco la corrupcion y el poder interminable del PRI, pero no mucho mas... 

Con respecto a lo que te dije de la rapper, mira, lo saque de la wiki como me recomendaste leer:

"El 23 de septiembre actúa en plena calle en el barrio de los Pâquis de Ginebra, Suiza.12 Este concierto salvaje, llevado a cabo sobre un Carrefour, en plena mitad de la calle, fue en apoyo al centro ocupa de Ginebra (en respuesta al desalojo forzoso de la casi totalidad de los ocupas ginebrinos)"

Te voy a decir mis ideas politicas. Respeto a centro, izquierda y derecha. Me asquean la extrema izquierda y la extrema derecha. AMBAS han sido las peores asesinas del s.XX. Y esta rapper de la que tu hablas... apesta a extrema izquierda. Conozco el versito... dicen luchar por la gente pero dales la manija... y asesinan a miles o millones "por principio", como han hecho en Rusia, en China, en Camboya... y la lista sigue.

Que la democracia esta en crisis? Sin duda, y aqui en Israel la situacion esta igual. Los diputados calientan bancos (cuando se dignan a concurrir al Parlamento) y no hacen casi nada... y de trasfondo la musiquita del neo capitalismo rabioso que no sabe lo que es la compasion. Pero... no se resuelve la infeccion de un brazo amputando la pierna.

Para mi, en Israel, tengo libertad suficiente como para mejorar algunas cosas, sin necesidad de violencia ni desobediencia ni histeria. Si tengo a alguien para culpar... es sobre todo a mi, porque podria hacer mas pero soy vago. No se como sera en Mexico.

Y en Francia... para mi? Si lo quisiera podria hacer facilmente muchas cosas para cambiar para mejor. Pero es mas facil hacerse el demagogo, taparse la cara como un terrorista y hacer quilombo... a la mayoria de su publico, que a diferencia tuya es adolescente... esas rabietas les van bien con las hormonas. 

Pero respeto tu opinion, puedo ser un poco radical al exponer las mias pero si hay algo que defiendo a rajatabla es el derecho de todos a exponer sus ideas. Porque para mi, eso es una de las "armas" mas fuertes de lo que llamamos "democracia", mucho mas importante que ir a poner un papelito en las urnas. Cuando hay libertad... las voces se escuchan. Quiza no lo suficiente, ni lo suficientemente rapido... pero se escuchan.

Cuando hay libertad, hay division de poderes, hay justicia, hay periodismo mas o menos independiente. Que no lo suficiente, que a veces hay corrupcion y manipulacion? Indudablemente. Pero, que libertad, que justicia, que division de poderes, que periodismo independiente tienen o tenian los regimenes donde los ultras han tenido exito con sus sangrientas revoluciones? No hace falta leer mucho para saberlo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> vio un nicho de jóvenes,todos ....................



 ........................................





LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndnNoUD7Ff4
> 
> cualquier semejanza con la realidad es pura coincidencia



la verdad que tenes un serio problema.
te la pasas diciendo ciertas cosas de rebeldia y ganas de luchar pero no tenes mucha idea de el problema.
ese video es muy lindo, muy facil, por que separa muy bien al malo de la buena.
pero en realidad lo mas posible es que el politico o empresario "malo" no proponga a su candidato maniqui , sino que proponga a variso candidatos y uno sea una chica de pelo enrulado , linda que tenga la labia que justo te convence a vos.

y repecto de esos videos que incitan a la violencia y a la rebelion, que no los mire, te dire que quienes estan en lso gobiernos saben manejar mucho mejor que todos nosotros el arte de la violencia organizada.
quet e hace pensar que luego de una gran revuelta surgira algo bueno ?? 
decime la verdad, que te hace pensar eso ??
podria ser una revuelta desorganisada , con incendios y muchos que se aprovechen de el lio, la desorganizacion y demas para robar, violar y matar.
por que suele ser ambiente propicio.
o la otra que queda es que sea una gran revuelta ORGANIZADA, decime: quien organiza una masacre y sale al final con el papel de bueno ???? 

bronca nos da a todos , eso te lo aseguro.
pero es solo estudiar un poco de historia huamna y analizarla.
esos videos apuntan a "estoy enojado y no tengo ni PI de que hacer, por eso incito a lso demas , para que otros se manden.
decime, y de nuevo te digo que no vi lso videos, pero si la tienen clara , por que no se dedican a la politica quienes cantan ??? 
cantan y se proponen para politica, claro, ellos que hagan las cosas bien .
pero cantar para mandar a otros al frente .......

o anda a saber, las vueltas de la vida, no , quizas, quien te dice.
la vida es como un ajedrez.
quien te dice.
no ?? 
si quienes armaron al candidato maniqui tambien armaron a este otro .

aca en Argentina (y lo digo por tu candidata linda de pelo enrulado que luchaba y se sorprendia contra el candidato maniqui) tenemso a tambien :
candidatas lindas.
cara de preocupadas.
señoras mayores de pañuelo blanco 
señores de buen hablar
ex trabajadores luchadores
ex maestras luchadoras.

a toas/os ellos cuando les dieron un buen cargo que les aseguro buena plata y luego de unos años jubilacion de por vida dejaron de cantar cacnciones de protesta, y se quedaron en el molde.
como que .....
ya alguna vez lo dije:
por que no encontras ricos que se quejan de que la distribucion de la riqueza es injusta ??? 

por que no encontras pobres que digan que si son pobres es por que son vagos.

por que sera que el que esta abajo quiere subir , y se llena la cabeza y la boca de excusas para hacerlo arrastrando si puede hacia abajo a los que estan arriba de el (y los culpan de que no puede subir por su culpa) .

y quienes estan arriba (incluso ese señor que llego pero antes estuvo abajo ) se queja de que abajo hay sucios y egoistas seres que le quieren quitar lo que es de el .

por que sera?? 
si hay un interes real en entender esta sociedad para quizas mejorarla pues que en vez de paja y paja por que no se dedican a estudiar:
hay mucho para comprender, psicologia social, politica ,historia.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

> El 23 de septiembre actúa en plena calle en el barrio de los Pâquis de Ginebra, Suiza.12 Este concierto salvaje, llevado a cabo sobre un Carrefour, en plena mitad de la calle, fue en apoyo al centro ocupa de Ginebra (en respuesta al desalojo forzoso de la casi totalidad de los ocupas ginebrinos)



con respecto a keny y su "Manifestacion"  habria que ver en que condiciones se dio ese desalojo.  con honestidad lo desconozco. nada se da por nada. 

como por ejemplo aca los ocupas son la paramilitar del PRI. dudo que alguien con cerebro los apoye.




> Para mi, en Israel, tengo libertad suficiente como para mejorar algunas cosas, sin necesidad de violencia ni desobediencia ni histeria. Si tengo a alguien para culpar... es sobre todo a mi, porque podria hacer mas pero soy vago. No se como sera en Mexico.



Si a mi me pidieran que resumiera como es en Mexico la libertad y la democracia, te diria que tenemos la libertad para comprar lo que queramos pero el dinero es de unos pocos, tenemos la libertad de expresarnos pero que no sea contra el gobierno, tenemos la libertad de andar por todo el pais pero cuidado y no lleves dinero para las mordidas, tenemos un país democrático pero el gobierno con trampas legales y con el poder mediatico pone a quien mejor le conviene haciendo mierda incluso la constitucion.

aca no peleamos por una democracia es un pais democrata, peleamos por que muera la corrupción la impunidad, la opresion, el narcotrafico y todo eso lo representa el PRI. 


con respecto a tu forma de ver la democracia estamos en total acuerdo, yo tambien odio el radicalismo, extrema derecha y extrema izquierda, pero ese acá no es el problema insisto tu puedes elejir a quien quieras yo incluso soy apartidista, *EL PROBLEMA ESTA EN QUE EL GOBIERNO Y LAS FAMILIAS BILLONARIA IMPONEN A QUIEN NOS REPRESENTA*. que le ven a eso de democracia?

(lo pongo en mayusculas no por gritar, sino por recalcar lo oracion)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

sentís que te odian todos,hasta la electrónica , (esa estuvo buena,por el nik ¡¡,)
y bueno cada quien es como es,
tengo un amigo que todo el tiempo se piensa que lo están embromando o queriéndolo estafar,
hay veces que pienso como le hace para vivir todo el dia asi?también es una maquina de quejarse ,,,,
pero es mi amigo ,


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

suponete que sos biologo, y estas estudiando a unos animalitos, digamos conejos.
y estos conejos andan en grupo s, pero cada grupo es aislado de el otro .

vas por distintos bosques de distintos paises y lso estudias y ves que siempre que se agrupan se dan ciertas caracteristicas sociales.
pero siempre , o casi siempre .

pues llegarias a concluir que es algo natural, o por lo menos algo predecible y esperable ????


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

y ahora resulta que los patos le tiran a las escopetas???

a ver.. que quieren que les mueste hay terabytes de informacion en internet, empecemos por algo pequeño?






vean el discurso del presidente Maniqui, que diferencia en su discurso hay en comparacion del que puse...






la presentadora es Aristegui premiada en francia por su trabajo informativo.

si hay democracia porque hubo un EXPO FRAUDE?






a ver o si o no?







Esta tarjeta a mi me la dieron A MI A MI no al vecino no a nadie, estaban repartiendo cientos, con la promesa de que si ganaba ese partido la cargaban con dinero. yo no le di importancia en ese momento pues ni siquiera iba a votar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

si, la conclusión sera esa (la pregunta de fer)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

a eso voy mi rey .
y el video de laelectronicameodia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1qQ5RdojG4&feature=player_embedded#!

da para pensar mucho.
por u lado uno piensa : !! que HDPS !! 
pero por otro lado :
tantos ?? y de tantos niveles ??
unos que entregan dinero , otros que lo reciben , otros que se dejan someter .....al final...... somos conejos ???
por que son gente como nosotros.

y uno se pregunta mas aun:
vos, que no estas en esa , por que no estas........que pasaria si mañana estuvieses ???


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2012)

Bueno, que hay gente que tiene poder porque tiene plata... no me cabe duda que eso pasa.

Que mas de un mandatario esta mas dispuesto a escuchar las voces de los grupos de fuerza que al ciudadano comun, tampoco me cabe duda.

Pero bueno, yo vengo de Argentina y puedo decir que si hay alguien que la mayoria de las familias "aristocraticas" NO querian ver en el poder era a alguien como Eva Peron. Y ojo que yo nunca fui peronista... pero simplemente marco eso. Lo improbable que es que una persona de las capas mas bajas de la sociedad llegue al poder e incluso haga algo por la gente de la clase de donde vino.

Pero ocurrio, aunque haya durado poco (o mucho). Ocurrio, y junto con su paso (y el de otros, las conquistas no son de una sola persona), quedo aguinaldo y dias de enfermedad pagos para el trabajador. Que muchos no aprecian, muchos no ven porque lo tienen desde siempre.

Vivimos en una sociedad en que estamos acostumbrados a que (casi siempre) apretamos un boton y hay luz. Y ni lo apreciamos. No digo que haya que conformarse con eso, siempre esta bien aspirar a mas. Pero no hay que olvidarse de lo mucho que tenemos, llorar un poco menos y hacer un poco mas. 

No hay que olvidarse que asi como nosotros vemos, a veces con envidia, al que tiene dinero y poder, hay gente que envidia que tengamos una casa (o dos) en el que apretamos un boton y hay luz, en que hay un cuarto especial para la Internet y otro solo para comer, siendo que en el mundo hay familias que viven todos en un cuarto.

Yo, sinceramente, cambiaria mucho pero no quemaria nada. Pero bueno, soy yo que soy optimista... no soy un luchador. Aunque muchos luchadores que conozco en estos tiempos las unicas armas que aporrean son el teclado y el mouse. Quiza mejor asi... que larguen el vapor en un foro y no armando guillotinas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> Aunque muchos luchadores que conozco en estos tiempos las unicas armas que aporrean son el teclado y el mouse. Quiza mejor asi... que larguen el vapor en un foro y no armando guillotinas.


  


			
				fer dijo:
			
		

> y uno se pregunta mas aun:
> vos, que no estas en esa , por que no estas........que pasaria si mañana estuvieses ???


sinceramente quien sabe,hay que estar en baile para bailar,
supongo que uno se adapta a las distintas situaciones,,,,


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> que la mayoria de las familias "aristocraticas" . .



sabes que estoy notando ??
una evolucion en la sociedad, no para bien , pero si una evolucion.

un grupo de animales se acostumbra a algo pero en algun momento surgen algunos que dan una vuelta de tuerca.
siempre hay algo que morder.

por muchisimos años la iglesia manejaba a la gente .
por muchisimos años los aristocratas eran lso inteligentes y los que manejaban y manipulaban.
le decian a el ignorante trabajador que "el cielo seria de el ".
o que trabaje mucho que lo importante era ser honesto .
o que con lso años de trabajo (para el patron) un dia tendria algo .

son formas de manipular.
pero estan asociadas a una educacion :
el pobre estaba educado para obedecer y para agachar al cabeza y aceptar cual era su lugar y que solo conseguiria algo con trabajo .
el rico a aprovecharse de eso .

pero por desgracia toda costumbre crea acostumbramiento y se vuelve predecible.
y lo predecible y constante es factible de trampear.
hasta que vienieron personas que rompieron ese molde.
el depredador que es libre de actuar tiene ventajas.
asi el individuo que se caga en todas esas estructuras tiene ventajas, pero el estructurado esta atrapado.

y asi, aca en Argentina hoy tenemos grupos organizados que salen a al calle a robarte, vagos sin educacion civica, pero si educados para atacar a las ovejas .
y las ovejas no saben como actuar.
niel trabajador educado a ser como es .
ni el aristocrata educado tambien a ser como es , pero que ya nadie le da bola, ya no le funcionan sus formas.

hoy dia tenes un grupo de personas en el poder, como bien podes ver que son libres de usar cualquier artilugio, se visten como viejita buena, van impunemente a escuelas o a carceles a reclutar gente , no tienen empacho en hacer absolutamente cualquier cosa.
y asi convierten en victimas tanto al trabajador como al aristocrata.

por que se cagan en ambos y crearon sus propias normas, que en verdad es simplemente que no hay normas.
cualquier cosa es valida, sin la mas minima verguenza .
y por mas desfachatado que sea.

total: los trabajadores y los aristocratas no saben como moverse fuera de su estructura.

hoy un grupo de vagos, de estafadores pueden estafar tanto a un pobre trabajador como a mirtha legrand, sin el mas minimo empacho.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

> Yo, sinceramente, cambiaria mucho pero no quemaria nada. Pero bueno, soy yo que soy optimista... no soy un luchador. Aunque muchos luchadores que conozco en estos tiempos las unicas armas que aporrean son el teclado y el mouse. *Quiza mejor asi... que larguen el vapor en un foro y no armando guillotinas.*



O cantando RAP, no? 

yo pienso que estamos hablando de lo mismo.

miren 
-no estoy en contra del capitalismo quien mas trabaja que mas gane, 
-estoy a favor de la libertad de expresion responsable (si el rap que puse lo consideran irresponsable, yo no lo considero asi)
-Estoy a favor de cualquiera que quiera hacer una revolucion, (no guerra, no es lo mismo), de echo en Mexico esta permitida por la constitucion.
-Estoy en contra de los medios desinformadores (principalemente teidiotiza y tvapesta  cuyo virus  llega a toda latinoamerica)
-Estoy en contra de gobernantes que estan claramente encontra de los derechos constitucionales de las personas de cualquier pais.

mas o menos se dan una idea? no soy un revolucionario armado, ni guerrillero, y siiii.  la electronica es la unica que me odia.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> miren
> -no estoy en contra del capitalismo quien mas trabaja que mas gane,
> .



pero eso (de verdad) es un camino que da a problemas, por que cuando tenes lo suficiente queres no perderlo, invertir, y entras en el juego de el monopoly .
o si sos astuto y haces buenos negocios (es malo ser astuto e inteligente y tener suerte ??) podes forrarte y ahi seguis y terminas siendo un pulpo .



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> -estoy a favor de la libertad de expresion responsable (si el rap que puse lo consideran irresponsable, yo no lo considero asi)
> .


haaa. aca se ve interesante, hay un punto que lo veo en foros de yahoo cuando hablan de el aborto:
cada uno con su opinion (efervescente) y considera que tiene la razon .
incluso los judios tienen la razon, lo malo es que lso arabes tambien ..
¿ quien dice QUE Y QUIENES son responsables ???? o mas bien habras querido decir "correctos" , pero igual la pregiunta mia es valida.  



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> -Estoy a favor de cualquiera que quiera hacer una revolucion, (no guerra, no es lo mismo), de echo en Mexico esta permitida por la constitucion.
> .


pero..........el dia que haya un gobierno justo los "malos " querran hacer tambien una revolucion .....




LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> -Estoy en contra de gobernantes que estan claramente encontra de los derechos constitucionales de las personas de cualquier pais.
> .



y de " las personas  que estan claramente encontra de los derechos constitucionales de las personas de cualquier pais ".
por que aunque no lo crreas es bastante comun eso.
cada quien en este mundo considera sus derechos primero, cada persona acomoda las csoas segun su conveniencia.
es muy humano eso .
muy humano .





LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> O y siiii.  la electronica es la unica que me odia.



ayer estuve hasta las 2AM con un  ci haciendo unas pruebas , me acordaba de vos.
laelectronicameodia, por que me hace esto , que no deberia hacerlo   ......
lo dejo ??  o sigo un ratito mas ? 
decidi seguir, desconfie de un C electrolitico que hice (circuito de prueba montaje tipo araña ) 
cuando lo estoy sacando me doy cuenta que lo habia conectado mal , obvio ese era el problema.
conclusion: la electronica no meodia >>>> fue culpa mia.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

No fer. quizas no me doy a entender.

las leyes estan  y se deben de respetar.

aca en mexico esta prohibida la compra-venta de votos, no por leyes secundarias sino por la carta magna.

mira.





te parece eso respetar la constitucion? 

asi como ese video hay cientos en la red de como pisotean nuestros derechos. pon fraude 2012 en internet y ve que te aparece.(ni siquiera pongas la palabra Mexico)

si en mi pais esta prohibido el asesinato porque la mayoria asi lo quizo pues que no se asesine, y se hace una revolucion y se gana por la mayoria pues que se asi sea, a comprar armas para defenderse, hablo de democracia (poder al pueblo) no de que esta correcto o que no, hasta ahora las leyes de mis pais tienen deficiencias pero en lugar de irlas mejorando la vamos enlodando mas y mas, y en miles de casos ni se respetan mucho menos si tienes dinero, en pocas palabras ahora en mexico si tienes dinero compras la Silla Presidencial. puedo poner tambien cientos de videos de medios respetables acerca de esta afirmacion.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

es que yo no me se hacer entender al parecer:

SE que no esta bien eso, no la compra de votos ni nad a de eso , y comprendo lo que decis.

LO QUE QUIERO DECIR YO  es que toda esta plaga quizas sea algo natural de el ser humano , la mayoria de la gente intenta defender su postura, aunque sea incorrecta.
tu vecino si tiene la oportunidad de conseguir algo "facil" lo aprovechara, y luego ser aotra cosa y luego otra , hasta que sera un tremendo HDP .

hoy estamos ya en medio de el alud:
ya se inicio hace rato el desbarranco, ya hace rato que esta cayendo el alud, , como no se evito antes ahora no se puede, por que ahora este alud arrastra a muchisima gente.
a que me refiero ?? 
a algo que predije hace muuuchhoss años:
si una persona es educada desde bebe para que sea de tal forma , sera muy dificil luego cambiarlo, y hasta uno se pregunta : ¿ como lo juzgas?? 
hoy existe una "legion " depersonas que vivieron asi, que se adaptaron y que consiguieron cosas asi .
¿ como das vuelta eso ?? 
fijate que puse y pongo siempre el caso muy conocido de judios y arabes y de como la cultura y edicacion arrastra en un espiral interminable.

vos queres revolucion ??
para otros lo que queres es robarles lo que ellos tienen , cambiarles lo que se ganaron (obvio que a costa de joder a los demas) .
 es como entrar a una prision de 5mil presos y 1000 guardias, casi todos corruptos y querer hacerlos buenos.
eso se arreglaba antes , no ahora.

SABES A QUE VOY ??? 
a que todos estamso pagando nuestra educacion , toda la humanidad.
o acaso creias que solo las demas especies pagarian nuestra existencia ?? 
somso una especie que cambia su comportamiento , que es tramposa, que maneja su mente segun como le conviene.

elegimos este camino de movernos como nos movimos siempre, y ahora tenemso esto:
sociedade de millones de personas manipuladoras, de cobardes y de tramposos , de tontos y de vivos.
de leyes solo para algunos.
y lo estamos pagando.

fijate que vos estas mostrando videos.......y ??
VIDEOS !!!!!!!!!!! FILMACIONES !!!!!!!!!!!
estan filmados, deberian ir a buscar a esa gente y agarrarlos de las pestañas y meterlos en una jaula y hacerlos que confisen hasta lo ultimo y luego ir por los otros nombres que confesaron los anteriores.
pero somso educados a tener miedo, o a saber que nada pasara, o que si nos callamos luego nos recompensaran .
un juez que deja salir a un violador y este reincide ......que hace ??
nada
deberia morirse de la culpa.
pero fue eduicado a que no es su culpa nada, que es asi la sociedad, que la ley dice y el solo hace.

y decme :
la MUJER  , si , la señora que acusa falsamente a su marido, a su ex-marido  , lo acusa de lo que sea solo por venganza ???? 
hay , con solo buscar en la web : mujer acusa falsamente a su marido.
hasta de que violo a su hijo , solo para que el hombre vaya preso y asi ella quedarse con la csas.
vos decime........ como puede ser ........
COMO PUEDE !!!!!!!!!!
y si se descubre que la denuncia fue falsa , pues el hombre queda libre y la mujer ......nada .

mira la TV , las novelas.
te educan, te acostumbran a un montonde cosas.
educar, educar, acostumbrar.

SOMOS , basta con que muchos, basta que la mayoria .
yo no salgo a una manifestacion por ningun ruin humano, por que de verdad mer joroba mucho el pensar , el saber que esa señora que sale a protestar a poner el pecho y a quejarse TIENE RAZON , pero se que tambien ella es buena HDP , y cuando tenga la ocasion lo probara.

hoy tenemos TREMENDOS HDP ,monstruos sociopatas, ............que son solo la manifestacion fisica y real de lo que en el fondo somos nosotros , criamos y dejamos crecer .
no tengo NPI de como terminara, quizas dentro de cientos o miles de años .
pero dejamos de lado como sociedad el ideal de la familia inghals o de una sociedad amable y justa.
eso es solo ciencia ficcion, en la realidad nunca lo intentamos de verdad .
seria muy dificil.


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2012)

No es que no crea que el PRI es un asco y corrupto, pero... no siempre gano, no? O sea, imbatible y todopoderoso no es. Que es una revolucion sin guerra, como seria eso?

A veces la violencia es el unico camino que queda, pero para mi, en un pais que hay libertad, no es un camino valido. Sali, demostra, hace todo lo posible por conseguir un gobierno distinto... El desastre que hizo la violencia de los 70 en Argentina yo no me lo olvido nunca... ni me olvido que todo el quilombo empezo estando en el poder UN PARTIDO ELEGIDO POR EL PUEBLO, no los milicos que llegaron despues. Y en los entretelones del poder electo se movian unas lacras de ultra derecha "defendiendo a Dios y la Patria" y del otro lado una basura ultra zurda "siguiendo el camino de la Revolucion del Pueblo" y unos y otro mataron... El uno al otro? No, lamentablemente no, generalmente a gente inocente. Y despues llegaron los milicos al poder y alli ya el desastre fue multiplicado por 10 y las matanzas por 100... y nuevamente, la mayoria de los muertos eran inocentes.

Y Argentina, que a comienzos del siglo XX algunos pronosticaban que llegaria a ser una de las potencias mundiales, paso una y otra vez por estos ciclos de violencia pelotudos cuya apoteosis fueron las matanzas de los 70s y los 80s... 

Y bueno, yo por eso no me tomo "las revoluciones del pueblo" en broma ni a la ligera. Y lo que paso en Argentina, desde el punto de vista numerico, no es nada comparado con la barbaridad que han sido las "revoluciones del pueblo" en absolutamente todos y cada uno de los lugares en que ocurrieron.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

> No es que no crea que el PRI es un asco y corrupto, pero... no siempre gano, no? O sea, imbatible y todopoderoso no es. Que es una revolucion sin guerra, como seria eso?



el PRI dejo solo la presidencia por 12 años, pero en realidad nunca se ha ido, ha tenido mucha influencia en la camara de senadores y la camara de diputados (Poder Legislativo) y obviamente en los medios de comunicacion. muchos socios de teidiotiza y tvapesta tiene algo que ver con el Priismo.


yo entiendo que si un ave de rapiña deja un hueso en seguida de el llegara otro, eso es ley natural.
(ave de rapiña=HDP) , entiendo que un cambio puede resultar aun peor quizás después de este periodo presidencial efectivamente llegue un "Hitler" a mi pais y con nada logre convencer a los casi 50 millones de pobres (que al paso que vamos seran 70 millones)  de los 100 millones de mexicanos para que luchen en una revolución armada.

yo creo que una revolucion pacifica no se gana en una sola batalla ni en un solo dia, pero si no empezamos hoy, nunca se empezara. la lucha no es en contra de leyes, ni es en contra de personas es en contra de el abuso desmedido de poder y la inequidad de la sociedad. 

Ya lo he dicho en Mexico no podemos tener al hombre mas rico del mundo y el presidente con el avion mas costoso del mundo, cuando tenemos al mas pobre del mundo, vamos en los primeros lugares en las listas de corrupcion, inseguridad, narcotrafico, etc, y vamos en los ultimos lugares en educacion, salud, etc.

se los dejo de tarea.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> No es que no crea que el PRI es un asco y corrupto, pero... no siempre gano, no? O sea, imbatible y todopoderoso no es. Que es una revolucion sin guerra, como seria eso?
> 
> A veces la violencia es el unico camino que queda, pero para mi, en un pais que hay libertad, no es un camino valido. Sali, demostra, hace todo lo posible por conseguir un gobierno distinto... El desastre que hizo la violencia de los 70 en Argentina yo no me lo olvido nunca... ni me olvido que todo el quilombo empezo estando en el poder UN PARTIDO ELEGIDO POR EL PUEBLO, no los milicos que llegaron despues. Y en los entretelones del poder electo se movian unas lacras de ultra derecha "defendiendo a Dios y la Patria" y del otro lado una basura ultra zurda "siguiendo el camino de la Revolucion del Pueblo" y unos y otro mataron... El uno al otro? No, lamentablemente no, generalmente a gente inocente. Y despues llegaron los milicos al poder y alli ya el desastre fue multiplicado por 10 y las matanzas por 100... y nuevamente, la mayoria de los muertos eran inocentes.
> 
> ...



muy intersante todo tu comentario.
dejame solo marcar unas cosas:


chclau dijo:


> A veces la violencia es el unico camino que queda, pero para mi, en un pais que hay libertad, no es un camino valido..


y decime , estas seguro de que hay libertad ?? yo te podria decir que en la epoca de los militars a mi nadie me toco siquiera y por eso no digo que haya habido libertad.

luego contas una historia de la Argentina interesante, te diria que no solo de la Argentina , pero es interesante y valida como la contas y sabes que la comparto, por que al leerlo me da la impresion de sabes que ?? 



chclau dijo:


> el quilombo empezo estando en el poder UN PARTIDO ELEGIDO POR EL PUEBLO, no los milicos que llegaron despues. Y en los entretelones del poder electo se movian unas lacras de ultra derecha "defendiendo a Dios y la Patria" y del otro lado una basura ultra zurda "siguiendo el camino de la Revolucion del Pueblo"



no suena a que la cabina de mando , donde esta el control es tomada a veces por unos, y otras veces por otros.
se pelean, a  veces encuentran la puerta abierta y pasan .
pero sea quien sea es ........ ( quien   es ?? nota1  ) 
y hacen barbaridades, como simio en torre de control de la NASA .
cada grupo que sube al parecer se siente alcoholizado de alegria , de tener todo ese poder.
obvio que NPI de como manejarlo bien (NP idea y NP intencion tampoco ) .
pero no notas eso en comun ???? 
que es a lo que voy hace rato:
somos gente comun y oportunista.
no somos educados para ser dioses griegos de la moral , solo la mostramos por que no nos queda otra.
pero cuando estamos en el trono, cunado se nos da la oportunidad, que justo que siempre son HDP ...... o sera que todos lo somos cuando se nos da la oportunidad. ??
dificl de aceptar , no ?? 

mas arriba puse nota 1 
si encima que somos  como somos (problema 1 somos asi y no lo reconocemos ).
encima tenemos una estructura en la cual hay una cabina de mando que maneja todo (problema 2 estructuras de poder ) .
y encima de eso es la peor lacra social y humana la que lucha y aspira a llegar a dicha cabina de mando (problema3 el peor es el que recorre el camino y llega )  y no lo vemos ni queremos hacer nada, por que la gente comun NO quiere kilombos, solo quiere vivir tranquila.
es la gente "especial" la que quiere kilombos y no le molestan, la que es ambiciosa y busca y busca hasta que descubre que hay una cabina de mando, y si llegas a ella podes HACER CUALQUIER COSA con impunidad, y esa gente se lo pone como objetivo.


chclau:
vos lo dijiste:subieron muchos a la cabina de mando en Argentina y todos desastre,no te dice nada eso ??





LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> el PRI dejo solo la presidencia por 12 años, *pero en realidad nunca se ha ido*, .



por fin vamos entendiendo la realidad de las cosas.
si uno estuvo en el poder 4 o 6 años acomodo cosas, hizo amigos, acomodo a mucha gente , hizo negocios , conocio influencias, gano poder.
no se abandona eso nunca.
como vos decis :
a lo mucho se posa uno en la rama de el arbol esperando la oportunidad para volver , como un buitre .

entonces :  estuvo el grupo 1 en el poder , pero se tuvo que ir por que subio el grupo 2 (ya tenesmo 2 grupos de poder , uno en la cabina de mando y otro en la rama esperando la oportunidad) .
si mañana sube un tercer grupo y se hace fuerte entonces el pais tendra 3 grupos, 2 en las ramas eperando y uno en la cabina de mando, o quizas los grupos que no estan en el poder prefieran asociarse en vez de esperar en las ramas.
pero solo eso, todo sigue igual.
y cada uno que conocio la cabina de mando sabe como es la cosa.


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2012)

Fernando, te noto sumamente pesimista y creo que hasta entiendo por que... Pero siempre que llovio, paro.

No comparto tu pesimismo pero no es de eso de lo queria hablar. Se habla mucho de la corrupcion y... No digo que no sea importante, es super importante. Pero... Doy dos ejemplos de Israel. En Israel el puesto mas importante es Primer Ministro

Hubo un primer ministro alla por los comenzos de los 90s que se llamaba Shamir. Incorruptible desde el punto de vista de la guita como pocos. Murio hace muy poquito a edad muy avanzada y lo unico que tenia era un departamentito. Buenisimo, no? Claro que desde el punto ideologico el muchacho era muy de derecha asi que... Siempre hizo todo lo que pudo como para que nunca se alcance a un arreglo con los arabes.

Hubo otro que se llamo Olmert, si lo hubieran dejado quiza hubiera conseguido el increible logro de lograr la paz con los palestinos pero... Su mandato se termino abruptamente porque al parecer era flor de corrupto...

Y Uds. Que eligirian, incorrupto pero amigo de la guerra, o corrupto a favor de la paz? Yo lo que digo que incorrupto es importante pero no es ni la primera ni la segunda caracteristica mas importante de un lider.

Seguro, preferible que traiga paz y sea incorrupto. Como tambien me gustaria ser joven, lindo, sano y millonario... Pero, y si hay que elegir?



Por ahi dicen que Churchil era, alcoholico y bastante violento... Pero fue la piedra contra la que se estrellaron los nazis cunado todo el resto se habia dado por vencidos. Otro ejemplo de que dificil es decir cual es un buen lider... depende mucho del lugar y del momento.

Ojala que Argentina reciba algo mejor que la cristina... Como dijo un politico famoso argentino, no digo que dejen de afanar... Aunque sea que afanen un poquito menos... y ojala que la Hebe se pudra en el infierno... Porque un Massera, uno dice era un HDP y se consuela. Pero la Hebe representaba una lucha justa, y su hijaputez hace que uno termine dudando de todos y diciendo que todos en definitiva son HDPs. Yo creo que no. Ya vendran tiempos mejores.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

muy claro, vos si que ves lo complejo de el asunto .
sere mas pesimista yo o mas realista .
o vos mas o menos lo otro .
pero concuerdo con lo complejisimo que es el ser humano .

un abrazo .

PD: la hebe de bonafini es una figurita emblematica en el album, algo dificil de explicar, aunque uno sabe que si ella esta es por que es tierra de podredumbre pero es dificil de comprender.
dificil de entender que exista.
dificl de entender que perdure.
dificl , muy dificil de entender que alguien la quiera a su lado .

pero su existencia nos muestra que vivimso en epocas raras,en las que estas cosas dificiles de entender ocurren, en las que una persona asi es capaz de vivir y sobrevivir con ese disfraz, que hay "estructura" que la soporta y la mantiene.
muestra mas que la impunidad de ciertos grupos la absoluta .....................(pienso palabra adecuada )................impotencia de la gente educada y comun , que no tiene forma de eliminar a ese bicho.
y tambien muestra al cabeza de la dirigencia que considera util a ese personaje y no le da verguenza tenerla a su lado .

tiempos raros.
igual que lso videos que mostro laelectronicameodia:

tiempos raros en lso cuales filmas a un señor haciendo algo por lo cual deberia ir a esconderse por el resto de la cosecha , por lo vergonzozo y injustificable.
y sin embargo salen con el copete en alto a acusar de inmoral a quien lo filmo .

tiempos raros


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

uy! estan largos sus comentarios y tengo poco tiempo por ahora... juro que me dare tiempo un poco mas al rato.

miren mi presidente maniqui haciendo campaña de convencimiento en sus paises, porque aqui nadie le cree.

http://ht.ly/dOvdf

va a ir o fue a guatemala, colombia, argentina y creo que chile.

a colombia seguro va a necgociar los precios y las rutas de la coca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

laelectronica,no te pases, si tienes pruebas haz la denuncia en la justicia,
pero no acuses ni metas a distintos países ,entre ellos el mio,
ademas ademas ni siquiera sabes a cuales países visito tu presidente,,,
*la próxima que alguien acuse, difame o use lengua inpropio  ,sin pruebas le cabe la 2.10 ,mantengamos la cordura muchachos,esta bien  dar puntos de vista,pero no difamar ni acusar falsamente*


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2012)

mi rey, en este mundo sabemos como son las cosas.
no es lo mismo difamar que no tener pruebas.


hoy justo miraba algo que el gobierno se comunico no se por que con el hijo de *julio lopez*.
el estado te responde  "si no tenes pruebas callate" .
el otro dia miraba la foto de candela y el estado te dice "que no hay pistas " 
el otro dia miraba una foto de lso 51 muertos de once , de el tren ..... y el estado solo se calla por que ahi si que no tiene nada que decir, o ...........mas bien .........vos sabes .......dijeron:
que era culpa de la gente por ir todos adelante para asi salir antes  .
mi lemur...............mi rey  !!!!!! 
es el colmo de el caradurismo .
no se equivoca uno al arrojar un HDP !!!! y tirarselo a lso politicos acomodados asi, de revoleo y sin mirar, .
no te equivocas , por que en el que caiga cae bien .

ya lo puse, mi pensar, es por desgracia una actitud humana, pero no caigamso en hacernos los falsos preceptores de la educacion y la buena lengua, ESTE TEMA ES ASI , o podes decir "callate"  con una vara y tener a todos en verredita, corriendo el riesgo de abusar de tu poder solo por que no te cae bien o pensas distinto .
pero no , no se equivoca laelectronicameodia, yo puedo diferir con el de muchas cosas, pero no se equivoca en lo que son , hasta es muy gentil en su vocabulario.



mi rey , la impunidad y el poder son la moneda corriente de esta gente, si aca en el simple foros deelectronica no pued esiquiera decir eso estamso en el horno.

quizas no vaya a negociar los precios de la coca, pero solo hace la vista gorda, desde antes de lso romanos el sarcasmo y ciertas escenas digamso comicas o burlonas siempre fueron usadas en el teatro popular, el grandioso (para mi ) capusottto saco un video  y aca lo pusimos que dice HDP .
pero todos sabemos como es la cosa.

quizas laelectronicameodia acuse a su presidente de ladron de huevos y quizas no haya robado huevos, pues te aseguro que solo estara equivocandose en los huevos , no en la accion .

y que un presidente viaje es solo eso :
que viaja .
y un presidente cuando viaja se suele reunir con quienes son como el ( ....... ) , no suele reunirse con gente comun y si lo hacen es con 20 guardaespaldas atras y a los lados.

en fin, mientras escribo me recuerdo de bush ........el señor con su "cara" tiro bombas en hogares, se hizo el tontuelo a pesar de las advertencias de que podria haber un atentado, invento lo de "las armas de destruccion masiva" , masacro mucha gente ........... y ?? 
va a hoteles de 6 estrellas.
y el arabe ese que (para mi con un gran poder de sintesis) le arrojo sus zapatos a la cara seguro fue preso.

que decir mi rey:
un ciudadano comun no puede quejarse, ?? apuntar y disparar, sabiendo que quizas se equivoque , por que en ese momento el zorro No estaba robando gallinas, pero NO se equivoca al decir que es un zorro  y tampoco al decir que suele robar gallinas.
y entre nsootros nos vamos a andar atacando ........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

bueno pero no se puede fer,vos lo sabes, luego trae problemas,no se puede decir,aunque lo sepamos ,no sin pruebas ,sin pruebas es difamar,
un ejemplo,se sabe de muchas tramoyas,teje y maneje ,todos lo sabemos ,pero sin pruebas no se puede afirmar,
para están las palabras ''estaria'' que no es una afirmacion ''seria'' tampoco es una afirmación 
puedo decir sin pruebas y con claros indicios /sospechas  ''fulano estaría robando''  ''fulano seria un villano''
asi es el mundo tal cual le paso al arabe periodista que le arrojo el zapato a mister bush


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

> laelectronica,no te pases, si tienes pruebas haz la denuncia en la justicia,
> pero no acuses ni metas a distintos países ,entre ellos el mio,
> ademas ademas ni siquiera sabes a cuales países visito tu presidente,,,



no se preocupe rey julien, ya estan echas las denuncias por miles de personas y por distintos movimientos civiles.

yo no meti a su pais señor EPN lo metio, no es una calumnia puse el link el cual transcribo aqui..


> MÉXICO, D.F., (proceso.com.mx).- Según el presidente electo de México, Enrique Peña Nieto, en el país “se respiran aires de cambio”.
> 
> En un artículo publicado en el periódico El Tiempo, de Colombia, el priista asevera que “Los mexicanos desean un cambio económico que lleve hacia un mayor crecimiento y genere más empleos. Un cambio que provea mayor tranquilidad y restablezca la seguridad y la paz”.
> 
> ...



si gustan pongo el video en el que el mismo PRI acepta haber trazado las rutas del narco, permitame unos minutos mas.

y no creo que este infringiendo ninguna norma, si lo estoy haciendo por favor aplique la sancion.



Aqui esta una  nota del escandalo.

http://www.excelsior.com.mx/index.php?m=nota&id_nota=717308



Aqui uno de los muchos videos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

no voy a aplicar nada a quien no se lo merezca,previa consulta a otros moderadores, no es el espíritu del foro andar castigando,ni sancionando 
,solo se les pide que mantengan un mínimo respeto por las autoridades de los distintos países,aun cuando no se lo merezcan,tranquilos todos y a seguir despotricando ,esta buena la charla,
pero por favor mantengamos el respeto


pufff acá también hay cada cámaras ocultas a politicos ,dirigentes del futbolt,,, luego prescribe todo,
es muy muy raro,por no decir imponible que vallan presos,
bueno a maria julia si fue en cana ¡¡,aunque faltaron muchos otros,pero bue que se le va a aser


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 18, 2012)

Hasta hitler se entero.







Amigos.

termino diciendo.

en verdad creo que no tienen idea de hasta donde llega. quizas hasta por escribir estos comentarios peligra mi integridad.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2012)

En la serie de dibujos animados South Park, dijeron algo que me dejó pensando.
Tal vez piensen que ese dibujo no es el mejor para aprender algo, me dirán que lea el diario o mire la tele o me informe en internet o no se, pero pensarán que South Park no es lo mejor, pero les digo que si te deja pensando, porque son como Capusotto aca en argentina.

En un capítulo, unas niñas rumanas venían a EEUU a hacer una actuación de circo (como el circo du solei), aprobechan para escapar con la abuela, y esta muere tragicamente.
El país de las rumanas, exigen que sean devueltas a su país natal, pero EEUU estaba en conflicto con el País. La decisión quedaba en las niñas.
Para que no se vallan, los niños le mostraron la grandeza de EEUU y por que debían quedarse, pero al final del capitulo, el conflicto termina y las niñas vuelven a su país. Cuando estas se estan llendo, los niños intentan hacerlas recapacitar para que se queden, pero una de ellas le responde:
"Rumania puede ser una mierda, pero es MI PATRIA"
(temporada 4, capitulo 4)

Que sorpresa lo de Israel, yo pensaba, que por su religión característica, el pueblo estaba muy unido (tanto pueblo como lideres).
Y las guerras venían simplemente por la zona conflictiva, no porque realmente ciertas personas intervinieron para que sucedan.

No tengo tiempo de escribir otras cosas, me hubiera gustado... pequeños comentarios nada mas... muy buena discusión...

PS: FernandoB, el otro día me pasó tu famosa teoría del cuello de botella en el colectivo...


----------



## chclau (Sep 19, 2012)

Nepper, en todas partes se cuecen habas. En todas partes.

Es interesante saber que todos tenemos fantasias sobre que "yo vivo en un pais de porqueria, pero en... es distinto". Mi fantasia era Escandinavia, gente pacifica, paises socialmente justos, armonia y limpieza.

Hasta que empece a aprender un poco sobre ellos y... no digo que no tengan todas esas cosas pero... depende quien sos. Rubio o lapon? Vivis en Estocolmo o sos de la tribu Saami? Todos son iguales, pero hay quien es mas igual.

Y en Dinamarca? Vieron la pelicula Haeven? 

En todas partes se cuecen habas.



En Argentina me enseñaron historia de la manera mas tonta posible. San Martin libero media Sudamerica pero nunca quiso honores, a Sarmiento la niñez le edifico un templo, Cabral soldado heroico... y asi. Todos superheroes de historietas baratas, que no se las cree nadie. Creo que en estos tiempos enseñan la historia un poco mejor. Porque todos esas personas que nombre fueron grandes... pero tambien fueron hombres.

En ese sentido la Biblia siempre me parecio admirable. Saca los trapitos al sol de mas de uno. Pedro vio los milagros mas increibles de Cristo, creo que lo vio hasta resucitar muertos, no? Pero cuando las papas calentaron... lo nego a Cristo tres veces. Y a pesar de eso (o quizas por eso mismo?) fue la Roca de la Iglesia.

El mensaje es claro. Somos debiles, corruptos... tenemos miles de defectos. Pero tenemos tambien una semilla de grandeza. Que no tiene que ser necesariamente liberar a Sudamerica o construir la Iglesia o descubrir al boson de Higgs. Para mi... no hay mas grandeza que una madre besando a sus hijos y dandolo  todo por ellos. Como escuche recien en las noticias, que dos madres en Suecia donaron sus uteros y fueron implantados... en sus hijas! Si eso no es grandeza, la grandeza donde esta?

Claro que no es mucho consuelo cuando nuestro gobierno es sospechoso de ser corrupto, de ser complice de mafias y hasta de narcotraficantes. No es facil sentir la grandeza del genero humano cuando nos tapa la impotencia.

Pero igual...

Carpe diem!

Memento Mori!

O como diria mi gran amigo Tato (aunque nunca me conocio): Vermouth con papas fritas... y good show!

Yo por ahora vuelvo a mis transistores, la electronica no me odia, y Dios tampoco 
Que tengan un dia espectacular (para mi empieza ahora).


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 19, 2012)

Narco-Noticias:

http://ht.ly/dOMEP









> MÉXICO, D.F. (apro).- El nombre de la aduana “Las Manos”, en la frontera de Nicaragua con Costa Rica, *no podía haber sido mejor elegido frente al escándalo creciente sobre las presuntas narco-camionetas pertenecientes a Grupo Televisa, que transportaban no sólo a 18 mexicanos y 9.2 millones de dólares en efectivo, sino también eran unidades móviles que se trasladaron por ambos países centroamericanos bajo el pretexto de grabar documentales sobre las bellezas naturales costarricenses.*
> 
> El enredo para la empresa de Emilio Azcárraga Jean es cada vez mayor. Primero se deslindó de los 18 mexicanos detenidos, incluyendo a la presunta líder del grupo, Raquel Alatorre Correa. Dijo que ninguno trabaja para Televisa y se desmarcó de ser propietario de alguna de las seis camionetas que viajaron por Costa Rica en más de 40 ocasiones portando el inconfundible logotipo del monopolio televisivo.
> 
> ...



se imaginan como Lavan ese dinero?? 

Aun creen que mi verguenza es infundada?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 19, 2012)

lo que opinamos los mexicanos concientes de PEMEX

hubo una explosion en una instalacion de PEMEX de exploracion de gas (disculpen si no memorice bien la nota informativa), en fin lo que opinamos los mexicanos concientes.



Tambien hay mucha informacion que resplada y avala esos comentarios.

la campaña de desprestigio a PEMEX va por años, y si se privatiza quien creen que la comprara?

1.-Televisa
2.-TVAzteca
3.-Telmex
4.-Grupo Modelo
5.-PRI
6.-NArco
7.-Otros?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 19, 2012)

la realeza en Mexico...

que opinan de nuestros empleados de PEMEX?
(pregunta retorica)





En mexico un perro (literalmente un perro) de un empleado del gobierno vive mucho mejor que muchos mexicanos.

no dicho por mi ver video. (no es ninguna calumnia)


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 19, 2012)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> lo que opinamos los mexicanos concientes de PEMEX
> 
> hubo una explosion en una instalacion de PEMEX de exploracion de gas (disculpen si no memorice bien la nota informativa), en fin lo que opinamos los mexicanos concientes.
> 
> ...



Si ésto llegase a ser cierto. Pfffff...

Lo bueno es que Innophos es independiente.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2012)

hoy estuve a la tarde probando unas cosas y me acorde de el nombre

laelectronicameodia

primero unas cosillas  con el 555 que ayer le quedaron colgadas, y hoy anduvo .
(je , nunca probaron unir la salida  con el reset ?? ) 
pero me tuvo rato de fastidio y era una mala conexion mia, con esto de montar todo en el aire.
y luego pase a una configuracion de transistores y tambien , al principio hacia cosas ilogicas, pero no podia ser ..... cambie 2 veces de T (eran unos que tenia en una caja ) al final , no se cual es el motivo , pero comenzo a comportarse como corresponde (deje 2 T a un costado para probarlos aparte ) .
pero es asi la electronica , muchas veces uno reniega y reniega  y al final flor de pavada o error.
la verdad, el nombre "laelectronicameodia" parece pavo..........pero cuantas veces uno ha sentido eso   cunado esta trabajando .


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 20, 2012)

No todo en MExico es desolacion.

tenemos heroes.






LA RAGE du PEUPLE (Keny Arkana)






Claro que a estos heroes hoy se les llama insurrectos, guerrilleros, traidores, mentirosos, levanta falso etc etc etc, (recuerden al MANIQUI)


hay cientos de videos mas de estos heroes, pongan yosoy132 en google y saldra mucha informacion de ese movimiento y seguramente de otros movimientos como el club de fanes de peña nieto  (mivimiento anti-peña nieto)


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 20, 2012)

Y si creen que los mexicanos aunque avergonzados, humillados, indignados, y hasta insultados  no tenemos Huevos..


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 20, 2012)

Me dijeron que si no compartia esto era Peña, asi que lo comparto 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=NbpUE9Igvss


----------



## Nepper (Sep 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hoy estuve a la tarde probando unas cosas y me acorde de el nombre
> 
> laelectronicameodia
> 
> ...


PSssss!!
Pues claro que me ha pasado!
Cosas que te ponés a renegar... y te olvidas de todo, de comer, de saludar, de dormir...
Decís: HDP!!! A mi no me vas a ganar!! 

Pero cuando lo sacas y es una boludez, te pones mas que feliz, porque como vos decís


> (je , nunca probaron unir la salida  con el reset ?? )


No, nunca lo he probado porque jamás tuve la necesidad. Además ¿por que lo haría? si el vendedor jamas me lo esquematizó ni definió...
Vos ya sabés como parpadea a 1589331564Hz el led cuando conectas la salida al Reset... Yo aún no...

Pero gracias a que la electrónica te odia, tienes mas ganas de ganarle a la electrónica.
¿y no es eso lo que vienes haciendo siempre?

FernandoB 1
Electrónica 0


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 20, 2012)

En uno de los videos de Keny Arkana, dice mas o menos asi un cartel.

"La lucha es como un circulo empieza por un punto y nunca termina" (sub-comandante marcos)

miren este video.






la lucha empieza porque unos "criminales" solo quieren vender flores en la calle, se aplica toda la fuerza del estado por haberles asesinado a esos "criminales" a un niño. 

y los medios informativos (TV Apesta)  insitando a la guerra.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si ésto llegase a ser cierto. Pfffff...
> 
> Lo bueno es que Innophos es independiente.




y lo dudabas?

la pemexnoticia.



> En su segundo día por Brasil, Enrique Peña Nieto Peña informó solicitó a la presidenta de Brasil, Dilma Rousseff Nieto conocer a mayor profundidad la reforma que en su momento se realizó para permitir la entrada de capital privado en Petrobras, ya que este modelo es el que inspira a México para aplicarlo en Petróleos Mexicanos (Pemex).
> Mencionó la formula que aplicó esta nación le permitió ser una empresa petrolera más competitiva y mas grande, "eso es lo que queremos hacer en México, ya que estoy convencido de que será la fórmula que permita hacer de la empresa de todos los mexicanos, una que apalanque mayor desarrollo económico y favorezca la generación de inversión productiva y generación de empleos".
> Abundó que esta reforma se pueden detonar políticas públicas, como se hizo en Brasil, permita combatir la pobreza y atender las necesidades de las personas con mayor marginación y menos favorecidos.
> Peña Nieto destacó que en la reunión se abordo el tema educativo, a partir del programa que ha impulsado el gobierno de Dilma Rouseff: "La Ciencia no tiene fronteras", esto para que en su momento se pueda tener un mayor intercambio cultural y educativo, "en el alcance del programa que ella ha impulsado en este país".
> ...



Esperemos que la Izquierda y las Resistencias resistan estos 6 años. (valga la rebundancia) 



Vean esto:


> Mil elementos del Ejército y diversas fuerzas policiales reforzaron la seguridad en la zona oriente del Estado de México, a partir de este 19 de septiembre.
> 
> El secretario de Seguridad Ciudadana, Salvador Neme, informó que el esquema busca dividir el territorio de Nezahualcóyotl en cuadrantes y tener un responsable de zona para facilitar su vigilancia y delimitar áreas de seguridad para las 108 colonias del ayuntamiento mexiquense.
> 
> ...



Mataron a un diputado Priista en Neza y mandaron 1000 elementos del ejercito NAcional, parece una locura, no?

y diganme que piensan cuando un mexicano comun y corriente llamado Don Alejo Enfrento SOLO a no menos de 6 sicarios?

Donde estaban los Militares?.






*si vio algun mexicano "orgulloso" este video, que piensan de este hombre que perdio su vida por defender su patrimonio? ¿que piensan de los millones que vendieron su patria por 10USD?

no es eso indignante?

(preguntas retoricas)


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2012)

En serio no puedo entender como puede haber gente tan ignorante... Cierto individuo chavista me comenta sobre que había leido sobre el supuesto plan de gobierno del candidato de la oposición y habla de cosas como abolir los planes sociales y la liberación del precio del dolar, cuando le pregunté donde lo leyó supe que ese supuesto plan de gobierno del candidato de la oposición lo está repartiendo el partido socialista unido (El que apoya a Chavez) quise decirle que obviamente si lo reparten ellos, estará todo satanizado y simplemente no quizo escuchar razonamientos logicos por lo que decidí ignorarlo u.u


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 21, 2012)

> En serio no puedo entender como puede haber gente tan ignorante..



Yo si, y una manera muy "tonta" de explicarlo es que, si viste la pelicula de MATRIX,  te imagines que Las Maquinas Es el Gobierno, El Arma de las maquinas es la television, la gente es la que esta conectada a esa matrix, los "morfeos" que liberan a la gente conectada a esa matrix son la gente loca como keny Arkana, y sub-comadante marcos etc etc etc, "El PAdre" es tu presidente o sistema de gobierno, El Elegido "Neo", puede ser cualquiera que luche contra las MAquinas (gobierno), los agentes son todos aquellos que intentan convencerte de que no luches (sea pacificamente o en forma armada).

hasta el momento el arma de las maquinas (la television) va ganando la batalla y he de ahi la gente ignorante.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 21, 2012)

Disculpen la intromisión, ni pense en este tipo de temas en el foro, ni los habia visto. 
Antes de los 40 pensaba que si chavez, este, aquel o la otra estaban haciendo lo que los que votan quieren o regando su quinta del poder. Mas que obvia es la respuesta.
Después de los 40 y viendo que la historia se repite desde hace milenios si me preocupo demasiado por esta gente te resecan la existencia, la cual realmente no es muy larga y es única y tocar el cielo de muerto no es ninguna solución.
Ayer vi unos cortometrajes hechos por los compañeros de mi hija y de los 15 o 16 en 7 u 8 había escenas de violencia y en 4 réplicas de armas de fuego. Me fuí triste y por ahora no encuentro mas solución que practicar lo que mis abuelos me enseñaron, trabajo, honradez y familia.
Estos personajes nefastos tarde o temprano se agotan y por ahora no hay otra que aguantar pero veo mucha mas preocupación y ocupación por parte de los niños y eso me da una cierta tranquilidad, ya no son ajenos a lo que podríamos llamar política o no se que, como era mi generación. creo que la única solución está en no ponernos nerviosos pero si ser una bolita de nervios, elegir bien y disfrutar lugares como este foro hechos de buena voluntad y demas frutas.

P.D. si sueno a pastor gimenez no olviden el diezmo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

pppppo dijo:


> Disculpen la intromisión, ni pense en este tipo de temas en el foro, ni los habia visto.


si hay de todo en el foro,
asta un moderador k ,haa pero segun los dias,hay veces que solo los impares y otras veces solo los dias pares


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

estuve pensado en una pavada,
desde los años 30 como hemos avanzado,la mujer vota,
la mujer yo es mal vista cuando es madre soltera,
o sea se avanzo mucho,luego de 2000 años de patriarcado ,como que tienen mayor libertad,asta se le permite leer y escribir ,trabajar con sueldo,es un logro muy grande para la humanidad la igualdad de genero


----------



## pppppo (Sep 21, 2012)

Es superlativo el avance, ultimamente me dijo ni se te ocurra gastar un mango en esas porquerias de electronica hasta que no termines la cocina y los pisos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

porque los productos electrónicos salen muchooooo mas baratos en Europa y el resto del mundo que en argentina?,porque los autos son mas baratos en cualquier parte del mundo que en argentina?
porque la comida en argentina es mas costosa que en cualquier parte del mundo?
porque la ropa es mas barata en cualquier parte del mundo que en argentina?
porque?
porque?
porque?


----------



## pppppo (Sep 21, 2012)

"hasta se le permite leer y escribir" es para moderar
primero dijeron que por alfonsin, despues por menem y ahora debe ser porque si


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

y yo ya no entiendo mas nada, hay días por no decir que la mayoría de los días la realidad me supera


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2012)

pppppo dijo:


> Disculpen la intromisión, ni pense en este tipo de temas en el foro, ni los habia visto.
> Antes de los 40 pensaba que si chavez, este, aquel o la otra estaban haciendo lo que los que votan quieren o regando su quinta del poder. Mas que obvia es la respuesta.
> D*espués de los 40 y viendo que la historia se repite desde hace milenios si me preocupo demasiado por esta gente te resecan la existencia, la cual realmente no es muy larga y es única y tocar el cielo de muerto no es ninguna solución.*
> Ayer vi unos cortometrajes hechos por los compañeros de mi hija y de los 15 o 16 en 7 u 8 había escenas de violencia y en 4 réplicas de armas de fuego. *Me fuí triste y por ahora no encuentro mas solución que practicar lo que mis abuelos me enseñaron, trabajo, honradez y familia.*
> ...



 ......................................................:

un punto que siempre pense lo contrario , pero hoy dia estoy revirtiendo mi manera de pensar es en lo siguiente:
siempre pense que la gente no se lo merecia, quines conocia no lo merecian .
pero hoy dia veo que mucha gente si se merece que la joroben.
hoy dia veo , todos los dias viajo en colectivo y ahi veo mucho la gente y es HDP , es egoista, pero a mas no poder.
pero se ve en cosas mas simples, y a lo conte , varias mujeres con las que hable te dicen que a cristina no la toquen por que es mujer .
si hasta a mi vieja le di su tiempo  y asi cayo.
la gente ve lo que quiere ver, segun su conveniencia.
RECIEN CUANDO  le tocan el traste  a ellos ahi cambian .
no quieren escuchar por que tienen "algun beneficio"
o por que esa es su idea y no quieren cambiarla.
o por qu les da bronca el otro .
o por que el que esta de presidente tiene el mismo nombre que el , o si es mujer por que es mujer.
pero no son para nada considerados con la realidad.

es como si yo dijese que en la dictadura estabamos ok, como a mi no me paso nada , pues entonces estaba todo ok.
eso es pensar solo en mi y solo mi y mas mi .

y de eso hay muchisima gente, cada vez mas y mas.
y ya no lo cambias, por que esto viene de hace mas de 10 años eso quiere decir que ya hay una generacion , una cultura.
miren , disculpen la discriminacion, pero banquenla, por favor:
el otro dia miraba en la TV unas villeras, jovenes , de 17 años paseando , haciendose las vivas, lindas, pantalones ajustados, jovenes.
forreaban a otros, no estudian , se la dan de piolas, buscaran un gil que las banque.
pero se joden ellas, de verdad se joden , por que con solo 25 años estaran gordas y con 4 pibes y seguro separadas.
se joden , por que ellas joden .
se rejoden.

y el empresario que por muchisimos años en el pais fue explotador, mientras el explotaba estaba feliz, mientras a el le iba bien , pues todo bien, la cosa es acomodarse el solo.
NUNCA se preocupo en hacer un pais noble, ni derecho , ni de valores.
si podia cagar a los demas lo hacia,  la señora de alcurnia siempre fue ella , pues ahora le entran a robar y la forrean con sus acciones .
que se joda.
bueno, con esa mentalidad ahora tenemos gobernantes asi: que solo ellos y los demas que se jodan, y tienen la misma cultura de esos empresarios, tenemos  a todos los niveles sociales asi :
garcas.

en el colectivo, ves como es la gente, como se hacen todos lso giles aunque sea para dar un asiento , PERO AUNQUE SE TENGAN QUE BAJAR 3 PARADAS DESPUES !!!!!!
lo veo, se hace la gil y no da el asiento y luego 3 o 4 paradas despues se baja.
o mira a los demas a ver quien le da el asiento , si miras a ver quien se lo da es por que sabes que alguien se lo deberia dar .

y asi :
granito a granito nos lo merecemos.
UNA SOLA PERSONA conoci que valia oro , en mi vida.
que sabia que se podria joder el pero no joderia a otros.
y ya no esta , y estoy mas que seguro que "el medio , el ambiente , la gente " le ayudo mucho a que se enferme.
y si lo pienso .............tengo casi 50 y fue unico .

asi que , la gente es como es , y esto que nos pasa es el mal karma .
desde tinelli , mirtha a el vecino de al lado , en cada gesto , en cada posibilidad de ser amables Y NO LO FUIMOS, en cada posibilidad de ser firmes cuando hacia falta ayudar o defender algo Y NO LO FUIMOS.

mal karma.
la gente a la que nos acostumbramos dentro de todo agradable o pasable pero que era egoista y mala crearon a estos monstruos visibles:
hebe de bonafini, moreno ,delia la kampora , etc, etc ,etc .
monstruos que no ocultan su cara.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 21, 2012)

Oppss cortaron la insercion de video ???

pongo esta nota y ustedes juzgen.

http://ht.ly/dU6Ke



> MÉXICO, D.F. (apro).- Integrantes de colectivo #YoSoy132-Chile denunciaron la detención de al menos cuatro de sus compañeros –uno de ellos de origen mexicano–, por protestar en la Plaza de La Moneda contra la visita del presidente electo Enrique Peña Nieto a ese país sudamericano.
> 
> Según la información que circula por las redes sociales, en la que ya surgió incluso la etiqueta #VeteDeChilePeñaNieto, uno de los activistas detenido por los carabineros es el estudiante de la facultad de filosofía de la UNAM, Guillermo Aquino, quien portaba una chamarra con la siguiente leyenda: “México sin PRI, voto informado”.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 21, 2012)

Otra buena noticia...













Gracias Chile, Gracias Argentina.

Por  los hashtags en twitter

#VetedeChilePeñaNieto #VetedeArgentinaPeñaNieto. Mexicanos enBsAs y América Latina te recordaremos tus crímenes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

como podes estar contento de que boicoteen a tu patria?no respondas.
pareces que estuvieras feliz que digan algo malo de tu pais?
en fin no digo mas nada,no intervengo mas,es para renegar nada mas,después de todo que me importa ?
si hay vende patria por todos lados y en todas partes del mundo (ojo no estoy diciendo con esto que defiendan a los corruptos,ni a sus gobernantes mal goberantes,hijos de su madre,que enfrentan a los pueblos,i a las personas de bien)



*no se que se yo, a mi me daría vergüenza hablar mal de mi presidente y de mi país y de mi tierra,es mi opinión sea valida o no es lo que pienso,lo lamento si molesta a algunos y lo lamento si me tildan de intolerante,pero debo ser sincero y es lo que pienso,no estoy de acuerdo con cualquiera que se empecina en hablar mal de su patria *



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Otra buena noticia...
> 
> 
> https://o.twimg.com/1/proxy.jpg?t=F...s=P_MozgTWR3dN6yAEqqDcXhYQX8Ca0xzk_MHUyfNzGzU
> ...



para que sepas aca ni se nos enteramos de nada de eso,preguntale a todos los argentinos del foro y ve que te dicen*(Por los hashtags en twitter)*,nadie se entero nunca,asi no agradezcas a la argentina,no creas en lo que sale en internet,estoy seguro que mi presidenta recivira a *tu* presidente y que generaran muchos tratados de comercio bilateral tal cual lo vienen haciendo desde hace años



por otro lado? los problemas que tengas internamente en tu país,vos crees que por decirlos aquí se iban a solucionar?no logras nada hombre, si te fijas sos el unico que esta dale que dale en contra de mexico ¡¡¡


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 21, 2012)

> no se que se yo, a mi me daría vergüenza hablar mal de mi presidente y de mi país y de mi tierra,



y tu crees que a mi no me da verguenza, si hasta en mi firma lo puse.

pero si tu y un par mas se dieron cuenta de la verdad en mi pais, ya estoy un poco mas cerca de estar orgulloso de ser mexicano.

tan solo queria demostrar lo que tu has mencionado "da verguenza", que es por lo que se creo este tema e igual no digo mas, y lo digo con respeto es muy dificil intentar informar a la gente si ella no quiere ser informada, igual como dije no es un lugar donde se deban hablar de estas cosas. por lo que termino diciendo:

Gracias a los moderadores por su tolerancia.
Gracias a los mexicanos que vieron estos videos, y ojala despierte su conciencia.
Gracias a los que entraron a este tema y quizas se les desperto el interes.
Gracias a los que piensan que soy un loco soñador.





> por otro lado? los problemas que tengas internamente en tu país,vos crees que por decirlos aquí se iban a solucionar?no logras nada hombre, si te fijas sos el unico que esta dale que dale en contra de mexico ¡¡¡



No soy el unico somos millones de Mexicanos y de otros paises que estamos en esta revolucion, al parecer no visitas las redes sociales, te invito a que lo hagas y te daras cuenta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

y aquí viene una gran discucion ,otra ves


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2012)

Yo también estoy en contra de la imposición.

Pero, seamos realistas. Ahora, tendremos que partirnos más el lomo, por menos salario. Así de simple. No somos como aquellos países de Oriente, que llegan a ser extremistas y violentos por causas de justicia y razón. No tenemos los "Huevos" (Argot Mexicano) como para levantarnos en armas y hacer el cambio.

Hay que asimilarlo. No queda de otra.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 22, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo también estoy en contra de la imposición.
> 
> Pero, seamos realistas. Ahora, tendremos que partirnos más el lomo, por menos salario. Así de simple. No somos como aquellos países de Oriente, que llegan a ser extremistas y violentos por causas de justicia y razón. No tenemos los "Huevos" (Argot Mexicano) como para levantarnos en armas y hacer el cambio.
> 
> ...



No creas que no sirve de nada y que se necesitan  armas por ahora.

las voces  llegan a la camara de senadores. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFW8S5omFb0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 22, 2012)

a costa de machacar y de predicar siempre se logra un cambio ,
ánimos mexicanos ¡¡¡¡¡ con paciencia y saliva ( a no ese era otro dicho,jajajaj)
 mensaje contradictorio ? no de ninguna manera ,sigo estando en contra de que hablen mal de su patria,
yo apoyo todo el esfuerzo y las buenas ondas,pero en mi mente no logro entender como se puede hablar mal de su patria,cuando hay muchasss cosas buenas de que hablar,por ejemplo de la solidaridad del pueblo y de proesa de ,amistad ,la lucha ,de la buena gente de mexico,
de como se ayudan unos a los otros,la solidaridad,no importa los lideres politicos que hoy tengan,el pueblo la gente siempre va ser la misma* ,buena gente*


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> como podes estar contento de que boicoteen a tu patria?no respondas.
> pareces que estuvieras feliz que digan algo malo de tu pais?
> en fin no digo mas nada,no intervengo mas,es para renegar nada mas,después de todo que me importa ?
> si hay vende patria por todos lados y en todas partes del mundo (ojo no estoy diciendo con esto que defiendan a los corruptos,ni a sus gobernantes mal goberantes,hijos de su madre,que enfrentan a los pueblos,i a las personas de bien)
> ...


*

mi lemur:
cuando estas cansado de ver que en tu pais las cosas estan MAL  y no se hace nada te preguntas:

¿ sera asi por siiempre ??
?¿ acaso nadie se da cuenta ??¿
y sientes mucha soledad y impotencia, te cuestionas, enloqueces por que no comprendes que pasa, como puede ser posible.

entonces, cuando ves que cada vez mas gente sale a decir que tu pais esta mal , a señalar que tu presidenta hace cosas mal , a decir que estas muertes, estos robos ESTAN MAL  .
comienzas a sentir que no estas solo, que hay gente que quiere cambiar por que son capaces de ver .

mi lemur, no te pondre ejemplos, por que quien no quiere ver , no ve .

a mi VERGUENZA me da vivir en un pais de gente egoista, sociopata, comoda , que elige por conveniencia o miedo quedarse callada y someterse.





Tacatomon dijo:



			Yo también estoy en contra de la imposición.

Pero, seamos realistas. Ahora, tendremos que partirnos más el lomo, por menos salario. Así de simple. No somos como aquellos países de Oriente, que llegan a ser extremistas y violentos por causas de justicia y razón. No tenemos los "Huevos" (Argot Mexicano) como para levantarnos en armas y hacer el cambio.

Hay que asimilarlo. No queda de otra.

Saludos al foro!
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

mi querido tacatomon: no pongas como ejemplo a esos paise s de oriente , por que son extremistas.
te dire un secreto :
hacen falta siempre 2 (DOS ) COSAS :

1 --- saber, indentificar a tu enemigo.
2 --- tener los huevos para enfrentarlo ( y la sabiduria para saber como y cuando ) .

de el punto 2 no hablare, pero el punto 1 por desgracia es muy dificil, por que cada quien ve lo que quiere o puede, esto depende muchas veces de la educacion y la MANIPULACION.
asi que podes tener de el otro bando a malas personas.
pero tambien a personas que solo piensan distinto.
tambien a idiotas
y muchas vecs a victimas de su educacion .*


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

les voy a cambiar el tema, por que sta la cosa ya muy hablada acerca de POLITICA .
ya sabemos como es la cosa.

les vendre con otro tema , quizas mas complicado aun que el anterior:
agarrense (lo meto por que aca somos casi todos hombres) :

VIOLENCIA DE GENERO:

hace unos dias tuve la oportunidad de estar en una reunion con varias mujeres (casi practican canibalismo con migo ) y en un momento tocaron el tma de violencia de genero.
un tema que me da mucha bronca.
aclaro que yo considero algo MALO  la violencia , que una persona mas fuerte abuse de su fuerza y lastime a otros.
A -- que un hombre grande se abuse de su fuerza contra una mujer mas debil.
B --- que una mujer grande lastime a un niño solo por que le molesta.
C --- que un cabron o una cabrona lastime a un animalito indefenso.
D --- que un hombre o una mujer abuse de su ventaja y lastime a un anciano o a una persona enferna o convalesciente.

en fin.
hay muchos casos .
pero este grupo de personas (llamense mujeres) solo les interesa UN CASO  y descartan el resto , convirtiendo este asunto en algo discriminatorio ,diciendo que ellas no pueden ser victimas, que nadie las puede tocar, pero callando el que ellas tambien pueden ser victimarias.

o sea : quieren derechos pero no obligaciones.
leyes que las protejan pero no que las castiguen.

pues bien, fue solo intentar comenzar para que salten unidas a querer menospreciarme, acusarme de que soy violento , de que soy mala persona y que justifico a lso violentos.
en fin, saltaron como leche hervida a desvalorarme  para que solo lo que a ellas les conviene se hable.

hasta daban vuelta casos que ellas conocian y la mujer habia sido bastante despreciable.
en el caso de una pareja con hijos por lo que saque en claro :
si la mujer es una loca o una HDP pues el hombre no puede pegarle , o debe resignarse , o igual es un estupido .
lo que debe hacer es irse, dejar su hogar y sus hijos e irse, aunque el no haya hecho nada mal .
asi que :
la mujer puede hacer lo que quiera y el hombre debe agachar la cabeza .
sino es violento , o estupido , o se lo merece , o .........


me perdi de grabarlo pero realmente intereante (no niego que me dio bronca pero ya lo manejo ) .
luego no comprenden por que se quedan solas .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

el otro dia en la tv pasaron un tipo que la mujer lo fajaba y las mujeres del noticiero/panelistas no dijeron nada de la violencia de genero,si los periodistas/panelistas,,,y se armo la guerra ,
para la mujeres la unica violencia de genero que vale es cuando las fajan,sino no


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el otro dia en la tv pasaron un tipo que la mujer lo fajaba y las mujeres del noticiero/panelistas no dijeron nada de la violencia de genero,si los periodistas/panelistas,,,y se armo la guerra ,
> para la mujeres la unica violencia de genero que vale es cuando las fajan,sino no



exactamente eso, ves, cuando lo pones a prueba sale solito .
y sabes que mas hay de triste ?? y mira que yo tengo hijas mujeres.
lo triste es que no les interesa COMPRENDER.

yo siempre les digo (las pocas veces que me escuchan ) que espero que nadie les pegue, pero que tambien espero que ellas sepan respetar a quien este a su lado .

hoy dia la cosa en el mundo, en el mundo bien terrenal, bien cercano esta muy pero muy egoista, muy cinica.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 23, 2012)

Les dejo un video de la "Revolucion" Mediatica en Argentina.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fYNHtPlf6Y&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

> clara y simple descripciÓn de los poderes econÓmicos concentrados que intentan desplazar al estado controlando y manipulando a la poblaciÓn, sobre todo a travÉs del monopolio de medios de comunicaciÓn masiva.
> (*Cuando Lanata todavía hacía periodismo y entrevistaba a políticos en lugar de humoristas imitadores. Más allá del personaje y su extraña metamorfosis, invito a pensar el contenido de la nota y la entrevista*).


.                                                                                            .

lanata siempre se vendio,el que pone la tarasca, hay esta el,ya es normal eso,no asombra a nadie


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

mi reyyy !!!!!!!!
quien no se vende ??? 
decime :
acaso no es monopolio el tener solo una empresa de gas ?? de electricidad ?? 
tenes que pagar lo que te dicen y si te dicen que esta "subsidiada " te la crees .

sabes a donde fue a parar la plata de subsidios que le daba kristina a el que manejaba los trenes de once ???  si , ese donde choco por falt ade mantenimiento y MURIERON  51 personas y luego vimos los talleres y el mantenimiento .
y ??? 
quedo todo tapadito .
se dice mucho que el cirigliano no se lo toca mucho por que sino habla , que millones y millones de subsidios que no se sabe a donde fueron a parar.
pero todo es bla bla bla y esta en internet.
lo que si sabemso es a donde fueron 51 ARGENTINOS , si ??? colegas nuestros .
personas.
y un monton de heridos.

esa no da  discusion .
a mi el gordo lanata no me importa, para mi es simple:
TODO EL MUNDO MIENTE , hace lo que le conviene.

pero hay csoas GROSERAS , a veces  uno no mira, no le importa, se hace el gil, prefiere no pensar.........hasta un dia que se te cae un balcon en la cabeza, o  el mundo (lease te matan a alguien y te enteras "COMO"  y luego descubris que hace rato viene pasando .

y te caen las fichas.

comenzas  a ver un mapa asi, como el que muestra lanata , como tantos casos y cosas estan relacionadas y todas eran en base a corruptos, a sinverguenzas.
y ahi recien lo ves.
y vos mismo te moris de verguenza..........o a veces no ........a veces no queres verlo por que te seria muy dificil de aceptar .

monoppolios ?????????

jaaaa.......monopolios de diarios??? 
sabes por donde me van esos ?? 
mira un poco mas a tu alrededor, quien se esta convirtiendo en un monopolio o mas bien en una dictadura.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

y porque te crees que dije ?


> ,ya es normal eso,no asombra a nadie


de todas formas me parece muy buena la ley de medios
porque el monopolio privado (y no dije clarin,por nombrar alguno) lleva cuantos años???años y años diciendo que pensar a la gente,
los gobiernos pasan y pasan ,el monopolio privado queda,
monopolio del gobierno,si estoy de acuerdo,porque los gobiernos pasan cada tantos años,dictadura?
donde?lo normal en todo el mundo que cuando se crea una ley es la respeten no?
que busquen algún político que se sientan identificados y votenlo,
no soluciona nada,porque los hoy son oficialistas mañana serán los opositores,los panqueques seguirán siendo panqueques y los empresarios seguirán aliándose con el gobierno de turno,nada cambia


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

a mi no .
yo siempre digo:

primero poner la gente correcta, honesta, trabajdora y honesta , y de nuevo honesta por si no se nota .
y luego recien vemso que modificar si algo hace falta.

por que no importa lo que hagas, pongas, modifiques o dejes ,si la gente que esta es HDP , jodida manipuladora lo hara solo para su conveniencia.

ya hace rato en el consorcio donde vivia lo decia cuando se ponian a hablar de hacer trabajos y boberas asi:
PRIMERO  decime que tenes gente honesta, conocida, probada y de confianza, luego si, le damso para adelante con lo que haga falta.
antes no .


ni bola me dieron y no sabes, donde deberia haber una pintada : quedaba una ca***.
donde deberia habler un buen tablero: otra ***ga*** mas
donde deberia haber un buen trabajo de plomeria : otra ****da.

y siempre discutiendo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

bueno mejor ejemplo que ese,así pasa en todos lados y en todos los niveles sociales,y en toda las esferas del poder.
acá podría mencionar cuando quisieron poner el agua,todos discutiendo,luego todos enganchados al agua,
luego calle inundada y todos echándose la culpa jajaja,,,, y quien arregla luego?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

ves...........................asi es ....


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 23, 2012)

Por lo que mencionan las situaciones aqui y alla no son muy diferentes, aca por años estuvimos muy molestos con  el gobierno, que si el gobierno esto que si el otro, que si votamos por unos que si se vota por el otro, que HDP aqui o alla, y por lo menos yo me he estado cuenta estos ultimos años que el enemigo a vencer no es el gobierno, los veraderos HDP son los dueños de los medios y sus programas desinformativos. 

con respecto a Lanata, yo no conozco quien sea, pero ojo, los dueños de los medios y el poder son capaces desprestigiar hasta su propia madre por raiting, o por dinero.

p.d. ese video me llego de la comunidad Argentina para difundirlo algo de cierto tendra.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

laelectronica dijo:
			
		

> y por lo menos yo me he estado cuenta estos ultimos años que el enemigo a vencer no es el gobierno, los veraderos HDP son los dueños de los medios y sus programas desinformativos.


exacto ¡¡¡¡¡             
 el problema aca es un grupo de medios encabeza un ataque feroz en contra del gobierno,algunas cosas son verdades y otras por no,por no decir la mayoría,desinforman ,están todo el tiempo manipulando a la opinión publica               .
pero si lee esto otro (clarinizado) te va a decir pestes del gobierno y que no hay libertad,que no hay seguridad,que no hay esto o lo otro,
cuando a mi parecer todo eso no es verdad,por lo menos yo tengo libertad de hacer lo que me plazca,
...
perder libertad le llaman supongo a que no se puede comprar dolares con dinero no declarado???
o a tener que pagar mas impuestos ???
el caso es que el argentino medio es muy pero muy quejoso y fatalista,sino lee un poco las letras de los tangos,siempre quejandose ¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

si el gobierno es bueno se acaba todo .

los medios (lease diarios TV radio ) si son malos :
no compras el diario  y se funden.

EL PROBLEMA ES EL GOBIERNO :  por que es el que maneja el PODER :
las leyes, el dinero de todos , las fuerzas armadas, todo .
la gente sera egoista, boba y lo que quiera, pero no comen vidrio.
cuando tenes un presidente corrupto y comienzan a llover las cosas la gente se da cuenta.
no hay vueltas.
y no hay medio que valga.

no me voy a poner a hacer la lista interminable de cosas que hace el gobierno , rey , dictador, o como quieran llamarlo.
si una persona es honesta y es clara no hay dudas, la cosa es simple.

yo no niego que todos tienen trapos sucios : clarin, KK , el scioli, lanata , macri , etc.
pero no nos confundamos che......

clarin te vende un diario, si queres lo ves o no , el canal de TV 23436 pasa una noticia, con solo cambiar el control remoto se acabo .

es el gobierno  el que modifica las leyes, maneja politicas  , vende las tierras y los recursos naturales, cobra los impuestos, deja que los delincuentes salgan , mata a la educacion , maneja la salud , deja que entre la droga y el juego ,  permite la explotacion , maneja tambien a los medios, y a los otros poderes (jueces y demas)  etc, etc, etc y la remil**** de etc.
o ........hace lo contrario.

no se confundan cheeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

también pasa esto,,,resulta que los medios pusieron de moda una cosa,o pensás igual a ellos o sos un idiota,
te dicen que no querés ver las cosas,,,que no sos capaz de entender,,, en fin sos el enemigo,
acusan al gobierno de dictadura????
yo no veo ninguna dictadura,yo lo que veo es la ley de medios los obliga a des-invertir,pierden mucho dinero y eso no le gusta a nadie,por eso están que trinan ,ya no saben mas que hacer o que decir contra el gobierno.
donde esta la dictadura?
que tengas que pagar mas impuestos es dictadura?
que te envíen la AFIP ,cuando te denuncias sólito que evadís impuestos?





> clarin te vende un diario, si queres lo ves o no , el canal de TV 23436 pasa una noticia, con solo cambiar el control remoto se acabo .


y como haces eso si tienen mas de 300 licencias entre radios y tv ,
y como haces eso cuando el cable solo pasan sus canales,
gracias a dios que hoy día están obligados a tener ''variedad'' sino tenes 10 canales de noticias todos del mismo medio?
el diario,si no se lo compras no se funden,si tienen miles de negocios ,hasta el papel es de ellos y se lo venden a quien ellos quieren y cuando quieren y al precio que ellos quieren


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

mi rey (me parece que me voy a cambiar de ciudadania) :
y decime : que hace el gobierno con sus canales de TV y demas ???? 

como dije antes:
queres cambiar cosas :
MUY BIEN pero primero gente honesta.

estos tipos (lease KK )  han comprado radios, canales, frecuencias, revistas, etc... y como la tienen desparramadas entre sus chupamedias , cada uno es dueño de alguna , pues claro , no ves un unico dueño .

asi clarin y nacion son monopolio , pero ellos no ??? 

yo muchas vecs lei que en paises de dictadura  a la vista y disimulada  la unica defensa es un medio fuerte.
claro, decime vos:
como sabes que no quieren desarticular lso medios para controlarlos ??
decime ??
que solo haya medios muy chicos, aislados asi lso controlan .
sabes lo que es el poder??
sabes lo que es el miedo ???? 

yo prefiero a clarin asi, por ahora.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

http://laverguenzademifamilia.blogspot.com.ar/2012/09/etica-y-periodismo.html




> y decime : que hace el gobierno con sus canales de TV y demas ????


trata de corregir lo que otros manipulan y por supuesto también manipulan no seamos ipocritas.

algo que visto muy seguido ultimamente (cuando cristina dijo ''hay que temerme'' y cuando el viceministro dijo ''fundimos a techin'' ,los medios sacaron de contexto,pero lejos lejos.
si los que critican al menos escucharan toda la combersacion y no se guiaran solamente solamente por los titulares


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2012)

a mi la tapa esa tampoco me parecio para nada oportuna, ni se si salio a la venta o no ya que no compro nada de revistas o diarios.
pero sabes algo 
me interesa algo:
ENTENDERTE.

por que yo no soy apasionado ni de KK ni de clarin , ni de scioli ni de macri  , a mi  , mi unic apasion es esta:
http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/las-95-mujeres-mas-hermosas-de-argentina-90973/

pero creo que trato de ser objetivo , y no "pegarme a nadie" por que no es la gente, es las acciones lo que te hacen .

por eso no comprendo tu pasion por el gobierno .
explicamelo , aunque sea por MP 

pero otro dia, me voy a acostar.
hasta mañana


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2012)

> como sabes que no quieren desarticular lso medios para controlarlos ??


si y por cuantos años lo pueden controlar,solo asta que este gobierno deje el poder

por mp no si no me contestaste el ultimo
asta mañana fer


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si y por cuantos años lo pueden controlar,solo asta que este gobierno deje el poder



aca veo que tenemso diferentisimos conceptos, .
para mi un peligroso alto grado de ingenuidad de tu parte.
1 --- no importa cuantos años lo puedan controlar, LO HACEN .
2 -- este es el mas importante : 
vos crees que la cosa es asi como pones ??? que cuando un gobierno deja el poder luego viene otro bonito que lo arregla todo ??? 
no es asi .
el nuevo es el buitre que estaba segundo en la rama, esperando su turno .
y lo que el anterior dejo facil y ventajoso para el que esta en el trono este nuevo lo aprovechara.

cada derecho que un ENEMIGO  te saca es un derecho que perdees y dificilmente lo recuperaras.

hay un monton de buitres esperando , no de santos, ni de patriotas, ni de justos, ni de honrados.

vos me decis que sos K  , calculo que tambien Argentino, decime :
crees que si este gobierno modifica al constitucion para que el gobernante se aproveche de el pueblo otro lo corregira ??? quien : hebe de bonafini ?? delia ?? budou ?? 
o crees que scioli?? o macri (chanta total ) ?? o el clon de alfonsin que se metio en politica por que "tenia la cara de el otro " .
decime quien de toda la lista de caranchos oportunistas carroñeros subira de presidente y crees que se pondra a arreglar las csoas con honestidad .

dale.
(si me pones nombres te agrego en mi lista para "el dia de los inocentes " )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

estamos diciendo lo mismo fer, 


> 1 --- no importa cuantos años lo puedan controlar, LO HACEN .


el grupo de medios lo controla todo y no solo unos años,sino cientos de años ok
un gobierno del color que sea solo lo hace por pocos años ,
si hablamos de buitres,,,familias con poder ,esos son buitres ,como puede ser que 5 familias nos digan como pensar,a quien votar ?claro todo a conveniencia de sus empresas no de nosotros,la gente le importan poco y nada


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2012)

nadie te dice como pensar, o mas bien muchos lo hacesn, pero nadie te sienta a una silla, te ata a ella y te pone electrodos en la cabeza. 



fernandob dijo:


> mi reyyy !!!!!!!!
> quien no se vende ???
> decime :
> acaso no es monopolio el tener solo una empresa de gas ?? de electricidad ??
> ...



copy y pego .............................de vago 

es verdad o mentira eso que lso de la kampora van a las escuelas?? 
sabes algo ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

no solo te inducen,,,,,
sino porque esos carteles en el cazelorazo(o como se escriva),,,todas consignas del medio,
si me das un ratito escribo y te explico para que puedas entenderme


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2012)

*no son consignas de el medio.

a ver :
si clarin pone "hay robos y actos delictivos en la capital y en todo el pais" 

entonces no podes decirlo , por que te señalan como amigo de clarin ??? 
si en el clarin sale:
"choco tren en once y hubo 51 muertos" por desidia de quienes tenian que controlar los trrenes .

entonces ya no es real por que lo puso clarin ??
y si yo lo menciono soy amigo de clarin ???? 

no ves que te manipulan che ??? 

mira, yo LA VIVI  , si la vivi en mi hogar:
cada cosa que decias te daban vuelta la cosa , no importa que , la unica que podias hacer era callarte o irte .

la verdad , que ya lo hablamos bastante, que te parece si te invito a algo :
yo no me declaro ganador de nada , es mas ESTOY EQUIVOCADO CASI SEGURO  pero hagamso asi, invitemso a alguien que sabe aclarar todo :

EL TIEMPO  .

dejemos esto picando , digamos uno o 2 años y luego la seguimos .

vale  ???*

(ojo, para no cortarte si queres pone lo que ibas  aponer nomas )

te marco unas cosas:
si vas a algunos lugares en la costa o en provincias EL UNICO CANAL QUE HAY  DE AIRE  es el del gobierno .
en la calle el diario que te dan gratis es EL DEL GOBIERNO .
digo, para clarar el tema de manipulacion y manejo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

empiezo con menen ,,
mientras memen vendía el pais ,clarin lo ponderaba (claro,le servia a sus interezes)
mientras que la industria nacional y los empleos y medio país se venia abajo.
luego era el demonio ?????
de la rua ,no creo que aya sido mal tipo,pero no lo dejaron gobernar,lo dejaron como un idiota,todo el tiempo,
terminaron de rapiñar lo que quedaba y se fueron con el dinero,arreglos y megacanjes y mas canjes y todo mal,
los que salieron perdiendo fueron los ahorristas ,la clase media y por sobre todo los mas pobres,
mi barrio quedo asi,te cuento
muchos cartoneros,muchos trabajadores sin trabajo,la ciudad echa un desastre,suciedad,mucha droga,muchos robos, (eso venia ya de menen),
eso lo lo vi ,nadie me lo conto,
llego el pinguino y yo estaba un poco enojado,con solo el 22% de los votos,no le tenia fe y le tenia bronca,porque gracias a clarin menen se retiro,lo despedazaron los medios,
luego algo cambio,
se empeso a ver mucho ladrillo,mucho desarrollo,se creo un polo industrial en mi ciudad,cada ves cartoneros,
la ciudad empezaron a limpiarla,desde barrer,cortar pasto,reconstruir calles,escuelas,mucha obra publica,
gendarmeria,la policia limpio la villa de droga(todavía hay pero muy poca).
canteros,plantas,se saco un poco a los chicos de las calles,mucho deporte ,desaparecieron los comedores,
esto a nivel municipal,el intendente gano por algo asi como el 70% de los votos,saco mas que la presidenta/presidente y asi fue en todas las elecciones posteriores y anteriores http://www.treslineas.com.ar/giustozzi-aplanadora-electoral-gano-votos-n-472348.html.
se incentivo mucho deporte para los jóvenes y se los contuvo socialmente,eso mejoro la seguridad,
no te voy a mentir,sigue habiendo drogas,robos,como en todos lados,
pero a un nivel muy bajo,
si vieras mi ciudad que linda esta ¡¡¡ ,también se dan conciertos ,muchos eventos culturales, me gusta como esta mi ciudad, pusieron muchas cámaras,mucha policía municipal y de la verdadera,
se ven muchos controles de transito,por las motos  
si bien esto es obra de *un* intendente,*con apoyo presidencial* ,no puedo decir que en toda la república sea igual,
calculo yo que todo depende de los distintos políticos locales en cada rincón del país,que sean honestos o mas o menos capases,
eso veo yo y por eso apoyo el gobierno este 
(en santa fe por lo menos en la ciudad de mis suegros paso mas o menos lo mismo que aqui)
si te fijas en las noticias,no se escuchan noticias malas de Almirante Brown,
seguramente dirás que mi visión es ''corta'' ''que soy un idiota'' ''que no entiendo'' ''que no me entendés''
que tengo ''que ver mas alla''.
mientras mi ciudad siga asi van a seguir votando a cristina,supongo que en otros lugares pasa lo mismo,
,,,,,
otra cosa escuche que no trabajan porque ''tienen un plan''
nada mas alegado de la realidad lo se porque mi barrio es pobre y hablo con la gente,veo,miro y saco mis conclusiones,
otra cosa la capital federal no es la argentina


=====================================
con eso de los trenes,si tienen que meter en cana a esos mal funcionarios,pero eso no invalida todo lo bueno que hicieron


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con eso de los trenes,si tienen que meter en cana a esos mal funcionarios,pero eso no invalida todo lo bueno que hicieron



¿ y adiviná por qué no los meten en cana ?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Sep 24, 2012)

miren este video.






en ese video explica como es que hay que debilitar a los Poderes.

hay otro video, que en cuanto lo encuentre lo pongo, que explica exactamente como el gobierno hace uso de los medios para lavar cerebros sin que sea muy obvio, en la actualidad para el gobierno es mas facil y economico *freir* un cerebro con la television que dispararle con un arma.


----------



## asherar (Sep 24, 2012)

Por lo anterior: todo comienza desarticulando la justicia.

Pero antes de seguir vamos a ver el video ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

si como la corte suprema de menen ,,,,,


----------



## fernandob (Sep 24, 2012)

armado ???? mentira ????? 






y esto luego de que venimos de la dictadura, desapariciones, muertes.
luego de que este "PATRIOTA" HOMBRE DE VERDAD se animo a declarar :






por eso pregunto : sera verdad lo de moreno ?¿?
aunque mi pregunta ya tiene su respuesta, por que hay videos muchos de moreno

pregunto yo:
comop puede ser que un "SEÑOR "  como Julio Lopez lo hayan callado y sin embargo hoy en el pais la palabra la tenga :
moreno
hebe de bonafini 
etc.etc

yo no entiendo-



.
.
.
.

.
.
 luego lo que pones rey julien de tu barrio te lo creo, pero eso y mas es lo que deben hacer, lo que tenemos que esperar de nuestros impuestos, no es consuelo que menem haya sido peor o de al rua.
esta gente es inmoral.
no se como seran los otros, yo no hablo defnediendo o atacando a gente, no apoyo a ningun otro ,
lo que critico son las actitudes, lo que cuestiono son los echos.
me parece buenisimo y por lo que has contado aca   





> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/713933/


 comprendo tu postura .
pero a eso  Y MAS deberiamso aspirar con cualquier gobierno .


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

Es complicado porque a uno le afecta directamente solo lo que le llega. 
Y mucha gente basa su opinión sobre el gobierno sólo en su propia situación personal. 
Lo que les pasa a otros es muy fácil de ignorar, ya sea por que uno está demasiado 
ocupado en sobrevivir, o demasiado cómodo, o porque el poder tiene miles de recursos 
para ocultar sus macanas. 
La guerra de medios que se vive actualmente en Argentina pasa justamente por ahí. 
De un modo a veces sutil, otras veces no tanto, hay sectores de poder que se disputan 
el rol de interpretadores de la realidad. De ambos bandos suponen que la gente es tonta 
y se traga todo. 

Puede ser interesante leer esto "La batalla por su mente" (on-line)
Mismo título, diferente fuente "La batalla por su mente" (descarga como pdf)
Aunque se hable mucho de "control mental" no es garantía de que se logre demasiado, 
tampoco de que sea falso, pero lo que si prueba es que a algunos le gustaría obtener 
resultados. Tienen la publicidad, que ya es algo. 
¿ Se acuerdan de "el siglo de la individualismo" que posteó un tal Edu* ?

Y después creemos que somos libres de pensar ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

no es solo lo que me pasa a mi,es decir lo veo en el barrio,los vecinos,pero como ya lo dije,
es lo que pasa en mi ciudad, no se que pasa en las otras ciudades.
voy a leer con detenimiento esos documentos Alegandro


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

tambien........."es predecible" que en ciertos barrios se vea eso.
por que es logico que haya una "politica" .
me refiero a que si un gobierno se llevase mal con todos , pues si que NO duraria ni un minuto.
aca lo que se habla es que esta manipulando a la sociedad, les saca a unos y les da a otros pero de forma bastante abusiva e incorrecta.

mira, te dire mi opinion:
SI deberia hacer lo que hizo en tu barrio y mucho mas, pero deberia de ser asi simplemente , y dar trabajo y estudio, sin robar por otro lado .
Este gobierno sabe que hay muchisima gente de clase baja, esto se debe a los gobiernos anteriores y a este tambien.
o sea que la distribucion de riquezas esta muy mal , es una piramide bien notoria, donde en la punta estan lso ricos y son pocos .
pues bien, el plan es sencillo:

la riqueza esta en pocos asi que es facil, son pocos a los que hay que robar.
como muchos son los pobres y los votos se consiguen uno por cabeza, pues ayudo "un poco " a los de abajo.
PERO  asegurandome que NO MEJOREN MUCHO, es importante destacar que para que no mejoren mucho deben centrarse en :
NO MEJORAR SU EDUCACION  ni las posibilidades a largo plazo , tambien es muy importante que sientan que DEPENDEN DE ESTE GOBIERNO  asi se hacen fieles cuidadores de el mismo.
hay un viejo refran que dice:
"enseñame a pescar, no me des el pescado" .

Yo tengo gente muy cercana en la educacion y es un desastre, ya te digo rey julien , la buena calidad de vida en tu barrio deberia existir hace muchisimo , y ser normal y no depender de este gobierno.
cada persona de clase humilde deberia tener el sueño realizable de que sus hijos puedan estudiar y llegar mas lejos que ellos , y no recibir un titulo "por que se los dan a todos" como se hace ahora.

quienes critican a este gobierno es por que ven las cosas y no se conforman, conformarse esta mal.
y quinees critican a este gobierno estan cansados desde hace rato, ya cuando se decia el "que se vayan todos" .
asi que si clarin o cualquier otro quiere manipularlos te aseguro que dura poco .
claro que hoy dia la cosa es muy simple:
mucha gente esta podrida, entonces , como dice el dicho:
"el enemigo de mi enemigo .... es mi amigo" .
es que clarin esta tirando cosas a el gobierno .
pero ES  MUY BUENO  el criticar a el poder, por que sino ....que ??? criticar a el que no esta en el poder es facil, es como pegarle al debil.
EL VALOR esta en criticar a quien esta en elpoder y esta haciendo cualquier cosa , y ya , con esta calentura y los ojos abiertos se hace mas dificil que , el proximo que venga pretenda hacer lo que quiera, o el carancho que esta esperando en la rama (duhalde, macri, scioli, o quien sea) pretenda solo sentarse en el trono y seguir con lo mismo que el anterior.

SUMISION  es lo peor que podemos hacer, por que eso es dejar que el loco se embale mas.

que mejoren las cosas que estaban mal en tu barrio, es lo basico, lo hacen con nuetro dinero, no es algo para agradecerles.

un pais es algo muy grande, pero muy grande.
no puede ser que dejen que se destruya todo el tendido ferroviario, las industrias, que digan una cosa y hagan otra.

vos viste por ejemplo que en el sur se fabrican cosas de electronica ????
vos sabes........
solo ensamblan .
es mano de obra barata.
decime que tenemso tecnologia propia , dale.
sabes como es la cosa.
decime que se fabrican semiconductores.
que en realidad no dependemos de afuera, que si se va la empresa no quedamso de nuevo, como siempre con taparrabos.

decime que tenemos universidades  donde hay laboratorios donde se hacen semiconductores, y hay ingenieros ya enseñando eso .

decime que no dependemos como hace 100 años de el campo , hoy se dice una cosa pero se hace otra , y son inteligentes, saben que un voto es una cabeza.

pero mira:
hace 10 años empezaron, ya el nene que tenia 5 años tiene 15 años.
y ???? los pibes en el colegio aspiran a ser fisicos, ?? matematicos ?? ingenieros , o lo que sea ?? 
terminan el colegio por que esta la orden de no hacer repetir a ninguno , y el trabajo que hay .........agarra el diario y mira.

*dejame que me explique mejor:*

*este gobierno ayuda a los pobres y enfrenta a el trabajador contra el gorila parton rico.
bueno.
si tu jefe se pudre o no puede trabajar vos te quedas sin trabajo no solo por que te echa, sino que ademas tus vecinos que trabajaban en al fabrica se quedan sin trabajo y no le pueden comprar al almacenero y bla bla bla.
si este gobierno se va las mejoras que se hicieron se caen, por que dependen de este .
quienes aprendieron a vivir de subsidios y demas yerbas y no ambicionaron un futuro de trabajo para sus hijos se quedaran sin nada (dependencia total )  .
como nadie ambiciona que sus hijso sean estudiosos y profesionales pues que nada tendra, seran la futura linea de limosneros.
vos que queres ???? 
un barrio donde la gente es mejor , por que es mas inteligente , por que sus hijos se van haciendo profesionales y van teniendo trabajos buenos y seguros, de empresas nacionales con materias propias ??  , que las mejoras son sustentables y basdas en la misma geente de el barrio.
o preferis un barrio dependiente, que si le hacen una calle es por que vino un gobernante y se las hizo, por que ellos son incapces de juntarse y hacerla.
de hijos que terminaron el colegio pero NO SABEN NADA .
de gente que tienen en la cabeza que "tener mas es ser un gorila oligarca" asi que seran siempre trabajdores, jamas ambicionaran sr medicos, o poner una empresa por que si quieren crecer son unos garcas gorilas y les señalan y les roban .
mejor ser.............que ??? 
un pobre raton ?? que depende de ?? el gobierno ?? de quien ?? de lso mismos oligarcas que critican ???? 
como crees que alguien , una persona , una familia, un pueblo es auto-sustentable y es capaz de crecer ???

fijate como nos llenan la cabeza con esa guerra entre hermanos, como te dicen que el otro es el malo.
tu jefe , tu empleador es un garca, quienes salen a quejarse a la plaza son ricachones.
y te crees eso asi , callado, pero no ves que todos los de el gobierno tienen mucha mas plata que los empresarios.
TODO EMPRESARIO ES RICACHON Y TIENE PLATA, PERO SI PUSO UNA EMPRESA DA TRABAJO .
sin embargo los politicos hacen fortuna y solo hacen que nos peleemos entre nosotros.
buca cuanta plata, millones se entregaron a los de el tren de once en subsidios que no sabes a donde fueron a parar , y sabes que paso .
imaginate esa plata , si se hubiese podido hacer una empresa real, con fabricas de partes de trenes , cuantos tecnicos, ingnieros trabajando a diario.
te acordas de al escuela secundaria de SEGBA ?? 

por que si hay trabajo profesional ahi si los pibes queieren estudiar de verdad.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

de echo están haciendo asfalto y poniendo caños de agua y cloacas,cuanto todo el mundo pensó, y listo ya paso las elecciones, seguro se para todo,


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

fijate lo ultimo que puse en negritas en el mensaje anterior, quizas no lo leiste.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

Es que en este tipo de gobiernos totalitarios, a los politicos les conviene que el pueblo sea completamente ignorante y dependiente. Así les creen todas las mentiras que puedan decirles y pueden mantenerlos contentos con limosnas.

Ahora que estamos en proceso electroral presidencial, despues de 14 años de ineficiencia, ahora es que están arreglando las calles, el alumbrado publico. Claro lo del servicio electrico no han podido ponerle parches porque falla a cada rato. Y en vista de que cada día menos gente se cree esos cuentos, el partido oficialista anda aplicando guerra sucia, intentando lavarle el cerebro a la poca gente ignorante que queda difamando al candidato de la opocisión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

pero si puso da trabajo , si y si 
...pero eso no le da derecho a pagar muy poco ni a tener trabajadores en cuasi esclavitud (exagerando jeje)
los que se enfrentan son unos tontos,segun mi parecer, pues es una simbiosis trabajador-patron 
,
ninguno sobrevive sin el otro, hacen falta de las dos cosas, trabajadores y patrones .
sabes nunca use la palabra oligarca


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ...pero eso no le da derecho a pagar muy poco ni a tener trabajadores en cuasi esclavitud (exagerando jeje)


Si supieras que el gobierno les tenía puesto ese cuento a los trabajadores que pertenecían a firmas extrangeras, luego que el gobierno expropió esas empresas, ahora los empleados se dan cuenta del engaño del gobierno porque esos "explotadores" les pagaban una enorme cantidad de beneficios que al pasar a ser empleado público ya no tienen, como seguro de hospitalización, financiamiento de inmueble y vehicular. Ese tipo de cosas, legalmente no están obligados a darlas las empresas, sin embargo los sindicatos, obligan a las empresas a darlos. Pero cuando una empresa pasa a ser del Estado, el sindicato queda por fuera o bien, se adapta a la forma de "trabajar" del gobierno y los empleados deben conformarse con lo que les paga el gobierno, si es que les llega a pagar y nadie puede quejarse ya que por lo menos acá, si eres empleado público, el ministerio del trabajo te ignora por completo, solo atiende una denuncia si se trata de una empresa privada, que cada día hay menos por miedo a que los expropien, así poco a poco todas las firmas extrangeras, incluso algunas nacionales se han marchado a paises vecinos, pero lamentablemente la gente aun así cree que el gobierno lo está haciendo bien, si darse cuenta que una buena parte del progreso económico del país viene de la empresa privada...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

acá si tienen seguro de hospitalizacion (debe ser la obra social) .
hay empresas que si pagan buenos sueldos,pero son los menos y casi siempre son en los puestos altos,gerentes, y esas cosas,no para el obrero común y corriente,por lo menos aquí todos se guían por el salario básico mínimo vital y móvil (la diferencia se hacen con las horas extras).
aqui el empleado publico es el mas bago que hay,tienen licencia por cualquier cosa,hacen paros todo el tiempo y ganan en algunos casos mejor que yo,(porque trabajan muy poco)
hay muchos casos y no todos son iguales,no hay que generalizar,hay obreros buenos, honestos y trabajadores,(tambien hay obreros atorrantes que solo les interesa no trabajar,hacer juicios y robar) ,tanto como patrones y jefes sinvergüenzas y patrones muy buenos, en cuanto al trato y cuidado de sus trabajodores,,,
hay de todo un poco


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero si puso da trabajo , si y si
> ...pero eso no le da derecho a pagar muy poco ni a tener trabajadores en cuasi esclavitud (exagerando jeje)
> los que se enfrentan son unos tontos,segun mi parecer, pues es una simbiosis trabajador-patron
> ,
> ...



punto interesante el tuyo, 
PERO MUY INTERESANTE .

fijate para el gobierno cual es el salario basico?? cuanto necesitas para comer por dia  .
fijate en el recibo de sueldo cuanto tiene que pagar tu jefe para sindicatos y demas, y pedile a tu jefe tambien ls boletas con impuestos discriminados de lo que compra.
y tambien si necsita cosas IMPORTADAS.

decime:
tu gobierno se preocupa de que tujefe te pague un buen sueldo ??? o se preocupa de sacarle a tu jefe y a vos tambien una muy buena tajada??? 

cuando ves en la TV que descubren "trabajo esclavo" en textiles , en general van los de el anses o la dgi , para ver si los trabajadores estan en regla....les importa mas el que no tributen "la parte al rey" que esten como esclavos.
de nuevo te pregunto:
decime:
cual es el salario minimo que dice el gobierno ??? 
con cuanto dice el gobierno que se come ???? 




el campo es un lindo ejemplo:
no les importa que con las ganacias reinviertan en represas, asequias y diques, tampoco les importa la explotacion , ni que unos pocos hagan politicas raras.
mientras el gobierno se quede con una buena tajada (retenciones moviles y demas) .

decime : 
se preocupo el gobierno de que TCBA tenga buenso trabajadores ?? y que haya buenos repuestos nacionales ??
se preocuparon de que la gente viaje como seres humanos y no esclavos ??? 
qures que te ponga la lista de rspuestas que daban los chupamedias del gobierno ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

yo lo dije ya alguna ves,la culpa la tienen los sindicalistas ,ellos negocian los sueldos,como puede ser hay sindicatos que logran aumentos del 32 % y otros solo del 20% ,otro tanto lo tiene el gobierno por no aumentar el basico,
igual es una rueda todos aumentan y aumentan ,porque tienen la excusa,que por las paritarias,que por la sequia,que por el costo de no se que,,,,,





> decime:
> tu gobierno se preocupa de que tujefe te pague un buen sueldo ??? o se preocupa de sacarle a tu jefe y a vos tambien una muy buena tajada???


a los dos les preocupa sacar mas y pagar menos y no te olvides que otra tajada te la saca el sindicato,,,,,
es un tema muy difícil,, todos quieren su tajada ¡¡¡ y nadie quiere darla


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> acá si tienen seguro de hospitalizacion (debe ser la obra social).


Ojo, el seguro social y el seguro de hospitalización no son lo mismo, el seguro social es obligatorio, pero el gobierno JAMAS manda recursos por lo que nunca tienen ni banditas y los medicos viven haciendo huelgas porque NUNCA les pagan



el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay empresas que si pagan buenos sueldos,pero son los menos y casi siempre son en los puestos altos,gerentes, y esas cosas,no para el obrero común y corriente,por lo menos aquí todos se guían por el salario básico mínimo vital y móvil (la diferencia se hacen con las horas extras).


Cada quien gana por lo que se ha esforzado, como dice fernandob si nadie tuvo la determinación de crecer para aspirar un cargo mejor, moriras siendo obrero o mendigo  Por ejemplo mi señora, que es farmaceuta, ella comenzó como regente en la farmacia y por su determinación y forma de trabajar la ascendieron a gerente y en mi caso, entre como técnico y ahora ando de jefe de taller y aspiro un día de estos largarme de aquí y montar mi propio negocio. En resumen, el explotado es está en esa situación porque así lo quizo, por lo menos en este país que hay 1001 maneras de estudiar y ser alguien es así...


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

mmmm... no estoy de acuerdo.

En demasiados paises se ve un capitalismo salvaje. Lo que ocurrio en USA con las hipotecas sub prime no tiene nombre, y al final todos los mafiosos que usaron a eso para forrarse los bolsillos, el gobierno sale a defenderlos (no solo en USA, tambien en Europa). Es que si todos los bancos se funden se cae todo.

Pero nadie es responsable, si salvaran a los bancos y metieran en cana a unos cuantos directivos vaya y pase. Pero... los directivos de los bancos (entre otros ricachones) son los que financian las campañas de los politicos, asi que entre paisanos nadie se toca, unos tienen cargos directivos, otros politicos, y todos se forran.

Resultado, los tipos ganan miles de millones y despues te vienen a decir que la culpa de la crisis es del pobre tipo que trabajo 8 horas y deberia haber trabajado 12.

Yo creo que el empresario debe ganar mas porque arriesga mas. Pero si cuando gana, gana, y cuando pierde le va a llorar al gobierno y tenemos que pagarle entre todos, donde esta el riesgo que toma? Asi yo tambien quiero ser empresario.


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no es solo lo que me pasa a mi,es decir lo veo en el barrio, los vecinos, pero como ya lo dije, es lo que pasa en mi ciudad, no se que pasa en las otras ciudades.
> voy a leer con detenimiento esos documentos Alejandro



No me refiero a una cuestión de cantidad de beneficiarios: es la mecánica de todo el proceso. 
¿ Vos comprás celulares robados ? 
Dicho así suena ingenuo, pero es parte de lo que nos hemos acostumbrado. 
¿ Qué harías vos si te enteraras que lo que les dan a los de tu barrio o ciudad viene del saqueo a muchos otros barrios o ciudades ?
¿ Cómo ves el hecho que se usen los fondos de jubilación para financiar casas a gente que no tiene cómo devolver el dinero ? Ni a 30 años, ni a 50 años. 
Si se pone esa misma plata a interés, produce y sigue estando. 
Lo que pasa es que el rédito que importa es el inmediato, que produce votos de los que reciben la casita. 
La pérdida del capital se va a notar dentro de muchos años, cuando los que aportan hoy se jubilen. 
Ahora eso no se ve y no importa. 

Hace unos días, cuando se lanzó lo del voto a los 16 años, escuchaba en una radio, la idea de un oyente. 
Propuso que, *independientemente de la edad*, los que puedan votar sean sólo *los que pagan impuestos*, y que se excluya a todos los empleados estatales, empleados públicos, políticos y receptores de planes sociales (por ser parte interesada). 
Qué tal ?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

yo ya puse alguna vez que la politica deberia ser obligatoria , cada ciudadano deberia estar obligado a tener un cargo politico, digamos uno o 2 años con sueldo promedio, PERO  y aca el gran detalle luego JAMAS podra volver a ocupar un cargo politico .
presidentes, senadores, diputados, cargos en aduana, anses, todo .

asi jamas el poder se asienta en ningun ser humano .
el que estudio ingeniria se ocupara de algo similar por su periodo, el que estudio agronomia de eso , el que estudio medicina, pues salud.
quien estudio lo basico hay muchos cargos.

1 o 2 años no mas y jamas de nuevo , asi que si apenas pudiste armar un chanchullo, acomodarte en alguna transa cuidado: 
atras tuyo vienen nuevos que no conoces, que no tienen historia de politica y casi seguro cuando descubran lo que hiciste te denuncien .
es mentira, tremenda mentira , mentirosa mentira que "alguien es necesario" , si estas con un proyecto sea cual sea y sos honrado, pues lo vas compartiendo, y los que te reemplacen seguiran con dicho proyecto haciendo lo mejor posible.
no hay nadie con quien transar ni chanchadas que mantener.

se eduque a la gente a que lo valioso es ser honrado y trabajar bien .
y bueno...........toda esa linea obvia.
obvia pero descartada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> No me refiero a una cuestión de cantidad de beneficiarios: es la mecánica de todo el proceso.
> ¿ Vos comprás celulares robados ?
> Dicho así suena ingenuo, pero es parte de lo que nos hemos acostumbrado.
> ¿ Qué harías vos si te enteraras que lo que les dan a los de tu barrio o ciudad viene del saqueo a muchos otros barrios o ciudades ?
> ...


que paguen impuestos cuando de toda la vida estuvieron acostumbrados a no pagar,evadir impuestos,no declarar ganancias?
a eso le llaman saqueo?eso es saquear otras ciudades?lo que pasa que aquí por primera ves  se toco el bolsillo no solo del pobre tipo,sino el bolsillo de los grandes ,eso molesta  por eso implantan la idea del saqueo ,,,, i de que meten mano a cuanta caja de guita encuentran,
el caso es asi, se toco el bolsillo de los grandes contribuyentes y estos a su ves apretaron mas sus fuentes de ingresos que por lo general es el pobre tipo..

===================================
lo del voto, asi que si sos empleado publico te tienen que quitar el derecho de votar?
con ese criterio también se puede hacer muchas otras cosas,, se me ocurre por ejemplo que todos los pobres son pobres por como dijo rat ,palabras mas palabras menos '''si no te esforzaste y no estudiaste,jodete por seguir siendo pobre e inutil'''
entonces que solo puedan votar todos los ricos ,,,,,
o que solo voten todos de determinada provincia o re-guion,porque en tal o cual provincia son idiotas ,,,,,,
o que solo boten los de zona norte,porque son que le dan el dinero al pais?





			
				alejandro dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Cómo ves el hecho que se usen los fondos de jubilación para financiar casas a gente que no tiene cómo devolver el dinero ? Ni a 30 años, ni a 50 años.
> Si se pone esa misma plata a interés, produce y sigue estando.
> Lo que pasa es que el rédito que importa es el inmediato, que produce votos de los que reciben la casita.
> La pérdida del capital se va a notar dentro de muchos años, cuando los que aportan hoy se jubilen.
> Ahora eso no se ve y no importa.


me parece bien,para que quieren el dinero guardado ,cuando pueden ayudar a mucha gente,si hacen casas no es solo el beneficiario el futuro dueño de la casa,también se benefician muchos trabajadores que construyen las viviendas,
prefiero eso a que los bancos te roben,y que luego si algo les sale mal entre todos los tenemos que pagar,
sino mira lo que pasa en eeuu y en europa,salvan a los bancos y siempre paga los platos rotos el trabajador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

alejandro dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Cómo ves el hecho que se usen los fondos de jubilación para financiar casas a gente que no tiene cómo devolver el dinero ? Ni a 30 años, ni a 50 años.
> Si se pone esa misma plata a interés, produce y sigue estando.
> Lo que pasa es que el rédito que importa es el inmediato, que produce votos de los que reciben la casita.
> La pérdida del capital se va a notar dentro de muchos años, cuando los que aportan hoy se jubilen.
> Ahora eso no se ve y no importa.


me parece bien,para que quieren el dinero guardado ,cuando pueden ayudar a mucha gente,si hacen casas no es solo el beneficiario el futuro dueño de la casa,también se benefician muchos trabajadores que construyen las viviendas,
prefiero eso a que los bancos te roben,y que luego si algo les sale mal entre todos los tenemos que pagar,
sino mira lo que pasa en eeuu y en europa,salvan a los bancos y siempre paga los platos rotos el trabajador



> que no tiene cómo devolver el dinero ? Ni a 30 años, ni a 50 años.


vos averiguaste bien como es el tema para que te den el credito?te exigen igual que cualquier banco,la diferencia esta que te cobran menos intereses,,,,
fijate en barrio ese nuevo que chilavert salio a discriminar ,les piden 14.000 pesos de ingreso familiar,
vamos alegrando,eso no es para pobres, averigua y vas a ver ,


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

por desgracia es dificil llegar a una forma de pensar comun, por lo visto cada quien ve las cosas como quiere verlas.
pero hay una pequeña frase que dice mucho (para quien quiera entenderla) :



asherar dijo:


> : es la mecánica de todo el proceso. ............................
> ?



en la epoca de mis viejos los que venian de afuera, la gran mayoria traian solo lso pantalones puestos, y ??  sabian que la cosa era con esfuerzo. y asi se lograron muchisimas cosas.
que quieren que les diga, con las ultimas respuestas ya veo como cada quien tiene " su vision " y acomoda las cosas parcialmente , asi es interminable .
pero te dire igual algunas cosas rey julien :
1 -- el tiempo demuestra todo , por desgracia mientras caen muchos inocentes , para que algunos aprendan.
2 --- respecto de las jubilaciones y el dinero de las mismas, yo no soy economista , ni inversionista, no tengo idea de como invertir la plata, solo se que si los de el hospital de niños tienen plata que es de ellos, no podes sacarselas para ponerlas en el club de boca.
no es asi como funcionan las cosas.
pero si veo que si funciona si uno hace esta cuenta:
cagas a un jubilado, que es uno y hasta quizas ya ni va a votar , y a cambio le das a una familia, que la tendras agarrada con eso .

de nuevo vamos a lo de antes rey julien :
las cosas si se pueden hacer sin meter la mano donde no corresponde, al parecer te acostumbraste a considerar un milagro que te saquen mucho y te den migajas.
pues asi no deberia de ser, no hace falta que desvies al culpa a "los que mas tienen " .
y no te olvides que tambien "los pobres no pagan impuestos, se cuelgan de la luz y muchisimas cosas mas.

pero te dire una cosa.
que se refiere a "la mecanica de el proceso " como han puesto .
prestame atencion :
imagina que vivis en un barrio , de capital , en un edificio , en una manzana de 100 manzanas.
y ahi hay gente que alquila un pequeño departamento  como hay gente que es dueña de un piso entero , sabes que pasa ??? que en general si uno se va un dia o se va un año y deja cerrado su depto. nadie le toca nada .
seguro que hay chantas, hay quienes no pagan sus impuestos, pero respetan una forma de vida.

ahora vamso a la villa, o a zonas un poco mas bajas, tambien tenes gente que no paga nada  de impuestos, y que ademas se cuelga de la luz y de todo , bueno, vos lo debes saber, por que me has contado en el foro que a veces escuchas tiros y que hay sus cosillas .
bueno , decime , si en ese barrio uno se va todos lso dias a la misma hora y vuelve a la misma hora y deja la casa sola, o si se va una semana ......que le pasa ???? 
LE ROBAN .
y si tenes un barrio de vagos y uno , solo uno se le da por cultivar frutas, o criar gallinas o conejos.........que le pasa ??  LE ROBAN .
yo he tenido amigos, y me han contado , que no podes salir de el fondo de el barro , por que no te dejan  en ese ambiente.

bueno, yo detesto la gente soberbia, la epoca de la señora mirtha legrand y sus sirvientas, los ricachones , pero sabes que ???? con esa gente podes manejarte, y si trabajas y ahorras podes salir adelante y criar a tus hijos y darles educacion y muy posiblemente si tus hijos estudian y tiene un titulo ese ricachon o ricachona de mierda sabes que ??? muy posiblemente LES DE TRABAJO , por que te conocen a vos y a tu mujer, que quizas sean lso sirvientes, pero te conocen y a tu hijo SI LE DAN UNA OPORTUNIDAD.
eso lo vivi muchas veces.

ahora los vagos de mierda no le dan oportunidad a nadie, solo son envidia y rencor, que es lo que estan cultivando .
solo son miseria moral y excusas, excusas y mas excusas..........rapiditos para responder , pero excusas .

el tiempo lo va a decir, pero vas a ver en que te dara una mano uno de la kampora , para ayudar a tu hijo , en que ???  en un empleo publico o en alguna mafia similar ???  poniendo la cara o acomodando planes ?? 
sabes donde se consigue el trabajo ??
electricistas, plomeros 
arquitectos
medicos
fisicos
quimicos
tecnicos en electronica
o lo que sea ??
en empresas que trabajan 
y las empresas que trabajan las hacen las personas que trabajan pero ademas tienen un don, una caracteristicia especial:
se atreven a arriesgarse y invertir.
la gente comun como vos o yo no lo hacen .



u


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

mas que como quiere verlas es como uno puede verlas, influye educación y muchas cosas


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mas que como quiere verlas es como uno puede verlas, influye educación y muchas cosas


pero tambien el medio .
y tambien como uno quiere engañarse , ya puse alguna vez que una psicologa dijo , luego de un estudio que el ser humano en su cabeza.
cada quien acomoda las cosas para que se le hagan mas livianas en su psiquis.
se auto - engaña.

te termino con lo que estaba:

vos sabes lo que es el empresario y lo que es el empleado .
vos sabes.
sabes que hay empresarios buenos y malos, pero sabes tambien que hay empleados buenos y malos.
es muy dificil.
si vos fueses dueño de una empresa crees que podrias se r un buen tipo ??? 
ponele que tenes 20 empleados , estas seguro que lso 20 , o que la mitad siquiera no te jorobarian de mil maneras ??? 
cuando tenes en la cabeza el disco de que lso patrones son chorros ya perdiste.
ya esta .
los patrones son garcas asi que vos te tiras de vago cada vez que podes.
por que no le vas a regalar nada a tu partron .
sabes que se cra con eso , no ??? 


como ya dije:
lo que merecen todos los que dicen que los patrones esto y oligarcas o no se que es que de un dia para el otro no haya mas patrones, todas las fuentes de trabajo cerradas...
los quiero ver.
quien les dara trabajo .
y  ???? 
o peor aun :
tratando alguno de ustedes hacer la de patron , peleandose entre si , sin saber como manejarse.
y cuando tienen un peso ,en vez de reinvertir ... que hacen ??? 

y si me dijeras que lo harias bien ........te pregunto :
por que no lo haces entonces ?????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

pero nunca le dije oligarca a don cangrejo ,,,,,me quejo de ves en cuando,pero hacé son las cosas,es una simbiosis  , todas las partes son importantes en la empresa/trabajo
que yo haga que?no lo entendí??


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

una cosa sos vos, pero aca estas hablando de una forma de pensar y de lo que inducen los KK con su palabreria y medios .

para ellos don cangrejo es un empresario.
te acordas de "el que no salta es un ingles " .........  "el que no salta es un ingles "

bueno esta gente es asi :
si los criticas o no haces lo que ellos quieren sos un oligarca traidor .
y si quiere necesita cosas importadas es un lavador de dinero.
asi que solo queda someterse y agachar la cabeza.

eso queres de futuro  ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 25, 2012)

pero yo no comparto el 100% de los pensamientos kk, solo alguna cosas,
otras me parecen muy malas y hasta hay días que los odiaba,de hay salio que un día defiendo y el otro día soy opositor.
no soy fanatico fanatico como algunos ,se reconocer las cosas buenas y malas que tienen,
lo que me da bronca es hay gente que no es capaz de ver esas cosas,pero tampoco me quita el sueño,
hay gente para todos los gustos y pensamientos.
pero me gustaría que los grandes medios sean mas imparciales e informen y no deformen,que reconozcan lo bueno tanto asi como lo malo de cada gobierno,no solo de este,sino de todos los que están por venir

PD;
    es muy difícil entender a un lemur


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2012)

dejate de jo............. y a un lemur que se transforma en demonio de tazmania !!!!!!!!

dificilisimo !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2012)

Disculpe don lemur, digo ... , (bueno ... ya no sé a qué especie dirigirme)

La idea no es quitar derechos a nadie, sino hacer ver que los que deciden a los gobernantes (que a su vez deciden en qué gastar los $$$ de todos), 
1.- no son precisamente los que ponen esos $$$, (el que rompe-no paga) y 
2.- que los electores están fuertemente influenciados por los elegidos (voto cautivo). 
Eso está claro. 

---

Con el tema de las casas para todos, tampoco quiero polemizar. Solo recordé un post suyo en el tema "Diodo mental" acerca del derecho a tener una casa ..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/689574/ _
---

El tema no pasa por que "los ricos son malos y los pobres son buenos", ... con ese criterio yo toda mi vida fui buenísimo !!! 

---

Estoy de acuerdo que los medios distorsionan la realidad, y justamente por eso señalé un punto de todo el cuadro (Ya había mencionado que hay una guerra de medios). 
El domingo pasado me puse a ver 678 (programa "a favor" del gobierno), para ver cómo cuentan ellos las mismas cosas que se ven en otros canales. Y casi me convencen, porque mostraron el video de fulanito del gobierno hablando. Comparado con lo que había salido en los noticieros era el dia y la noche. Tenían razón. 

Pero de ninguno de los dos lados hay "buena leche". O  mejor dicho; es difícil llegar a la verdad. Como ya se dijo "todos mienten". 
Lo bueno que tiene la realidad es que no depende de lo que opinemos nosotros (ahi me salio el cientifico). 

Hay quien propone dejar pasar el tiempo y "ya vamos a ver quién tenía razón", y puede que sea eso lo más que podamos hacer. 
Sin embargo hay un problema con eso: y es que una vez que la realidad empeore tal como nosotros habíamos vaticinado, ya no nos vamos a poder quejar. 
El momento de pensar claramente y de actuar es ahora (siempre). Por poco que sea lo que uno haga. 
De nada sirve decir luego "yo te lo dije" ... 

Y si no hay algo "bueno" para votar, entonces conviene tratar de que los gobernantes se vayan turnando, porque si alguno se eterniza en el poder, estamos *en el horno*.

---

PD: Mientras podamos seguir "discutiendo" hay esperanza: de que vos me convenzas a mí, o de que yo te convenza a vos. No tengo problema con eso. Si me das argumentos entendibles yo puedo incluso cambiar de parecer. Acaso no es eso aprender ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2012)

no es mi intención convencer a nadie,pero si escuchar,leer y tratar de que entre todos nos entendamos
. como ya dije antes con eso de las casas,me da bronca si es asi, como dicen que se las regalan 0 esfuerzo,no me gusta,
pero averigüe y no es así como dicen que se las regalan(a las casitas),no estoy muy convencido, de todas formas por eso tengo los dos puntos de vistas , (que conste que yo nunca recibí ni plan ni cualquier otro beneficio,pero si quise mangar una casita extra,por eso digo que averigüe muy bien como biene la mano,para mi cuñada no para mi)
bienvenido sea la discusión y poder charlar y dar nuestras opiniones como gente educada , sin que nos tratemos como lo hacen ellos ,yo no opino eso de que si pensás distinto sos el enemigo,para nada.
bueno asi soy yo


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2012)

Bueno, don lemur, la verdad que así da gusto discrepar !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2012)

se me acaba de ocurrir una idea,
resulta que observe que con el caserolazo del otro día,los protestones protestaban todos por cosas distintas,
y me di cuenta que no se sienten representados ni por la oposición ni por el gobierno,debatamos una forma de unir todas esas ideas y posturas para crear alguna forma de unir las distintas posiciones y crear una verdadera fuerza que equilibre el poder y sea mas justa,en cuanto a las decisiones del país  ,

porque si se unieran y dejaran de lado algunas diferencias entre toda la oposición,o sea para construir no para estar fanáticamente en contra de todo,ayudar en lo si es buena idea y bien para el pais y resistir las medidas/decisiones que a la larga nos afectaran a todos,a los hoy son oficialistas y a los opositores.
alguna idea?
parece una mala idea,,sino ya la hubieran echo


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2012)

No es que sea una mala idea, lo que pasa es que es mucho laburo. 
Si a veces no podemos ponernos de acuerdo de a dos, acá en el foro, ... 
¿ vos te imáginás lo que costaría poner de acuerdo a 40 millones de personas ?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 27, 2012)

TENEMOS NUESTRA NATURALEZA:
aca empieza lo importante , si no reconocemos como somos jamas podremos hacer un proyecto que evite caer en lo mismo .
si vos tuviste 20 novias ya y las 20 novias te jorobaron.........pues que no busques la novia 21 , busca a ver en que estas fallando .
como esta estructurado nuestro gobierno (y casi todos los de el mundo ) estamos MAL  , da lugar a estas cosas .
si partimos de ahi , podemos seguir, sino .............NO .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 27, 2012)

como que no tiene arreglo esto me parece,,,,


----------



## Nepper (Sep 27, 2012)

HAAA!!! MI CABEZA!!!!

hace como 5 días que no me meto en el foro y lo primero que se me dio por leer es "filosofia, temas sociales y divagues tambien"



quise contarles una anecdota, pero creo que esto va mucho mas allá de mi idea...


no se que decir... sepan que lo estoy siguiendo muy atento...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 27, 2012)

y la anécdota?      .


----------



## Nepper (Sep 27, 2012)

mañana, me pasé como 1 hora redactandola, la borré, mañana se las pongo bien con tiempo... es como una analogía a la politica pero con cosas que pasan en la fábrica.


----------



## pppppo (Oct 1, 2012)

por que hoy se lo haces usar a pepe que robo una gallina.
mañana a juan que lo acusan de matar a una persona y con eso se sienta precedentes y mañana uno dice:
quiero el detector de mentiras PARA ESE POLITICO ......y tremendo vuelco en el mundo .

si eso pasara seria algo similar a que nuestras y todas las computadoras recibieran un mega pulso electromagnético y pun. quedo solo el que barre.


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2012)

Para leer en línea:  La cara oculta de las vacunas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

no lo puedo lee bien porque tiene un baner que tapa,si lo quiero descargar me pide registro y luego llega el spam,
lo voy a tratar de buscar por otro lado al documento


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2012)

Bajá un poco y hay una ventana tipo PDF que permite hacer scroll, e incluso ver en pantalla completa. 

No le des bolilla a los carteles de descarga. 
El proceso de registro es engañoso. Te pide primero un correo y en la segunda página te pide plata.
No hay forma de bajar el documento gratis.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

gracias,ya encontré el botón de pantalla completa,ahora si se puede leer



porque los grandes medios argentinos no le dan difusión a esta noticia 
http://yancuic.com/yancuic/noticia/8656
y si le dan difusión cuando hay un atentado contra la nación invasora israelí?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2012)

cada quien cuida sus intereses.
siempre.

si fuesemos imparciales luego seriamos justos.........y luego ...hu... anda a saber.


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2012)

A mí no me preocupa lo que digan los grandes medios (el gran diario ...). 
Me preocupa que el gobierno de turno, con todo la fuerza del Estado, nos obligue a vacunarnos contra la 
gripe A, con una vacuna que viene muy cuestionada desde Europa. 
El año 2010, los que conozco que se vacunaron luego se enfermaron, y los que no seguimos sanitos 
como siempre.

Estuve leyendo esto ...

http://www.librevacunacion.com.ar/articulos/artvacYengano.html

http://www.librevacunacion.com.ar/articulos/ausindiafin.htm

http://www.librevacunacion.com.ar/articulos/articulos.htm

y ahora estoy algo susceptible. Tal vez se me pase en un rato.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2012)

nos obligue a no tener un diario (mientras el diario no te obliga a que lo compres) .

nos obligue a que usemos nuestra plata en futbol para todos , mientras hay cosas que estan antes en la fila.

nos digan que no se puede importar, por que es mas patriota fabricar aca, luego que tampoco vayamos a montar una fabrica por que ojo, que no podemos comprar maquinaria ni insumos.

que no hay inseguridad  y en lo posible intentan que nadie diga lo contrario.

que  te diga  que mantiene LOS TRENES con subsidios y con concesiones de gente responsable y caes en cuenta  de como es la cosa el dia que tu hijo muere como un perro aplastado en una lata.

nos acostumbran a ser mentirosos y psicopatas , acostumbrandonos a escuchar mentiras y aceptarlas, a tolerar cosas que son incorrectas.
a escuchar ministros que te apretan , que te insultan, que te amenazan , que te toman por una mezcla de idiota y sirveinte sumiso  y sin derechos.

a escuchar de que hay justicia y etica, pero cuando pasa una groseria el testigo desaparece, o lo apretan , y nadie lo cuida , y todo queda en nada .

y mira que no quiero acumular una lista, podria hacer un archivo con cada cosa que pasa, no con las discutibles, las dudossas, sino con las indiscutibles, las inocultables.
pero si hago la lista cada vez que entro a agregar algo mas leo lo anterior y me amargo y no quiero .
por eso solo saltan las de ahora.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

lo dije a nivel mundial,nadie o muy poco lo publican,,,o sera que me apure con la noticia?
por hay el lunes mencionan algo.


----------



## chclau (Oct 21, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> A mí no me preocupa lo que digan los grandes medios (el gran diario ...).
> Me preocupa que el gobierno de turno, con todo la fuerza del Estado, nos obligue a vacunarnos contra la
> gripe A, con una vacuna que viene muy cuestionada desde Europa.
> El año 2010, los que conozco que se vacunaron luego se enfermaron, y los que no seguimos sanitos
> ...



Mi punto de vista es que, como en todo, habra cosas no demasiado cocinadas que se sacan igual al uso. Lo que es muy grave, tratandose de vidas humanas. Lo que no me queda claro es, cual es la alternativa?

No vacunar a nadie? No vacunar a algunos? Pero no vacunar a algunos es casi tan malo como no vacunar a nadie, porque los algunos que se contagian perpetuan la enfermedad y (creo) aumentan el riesgo de que tambien se enfermen los vacunados.

Y que es mejor, que ante una epidemia mueran millones de personas, como ocurrio en el s. XIV en Europa, donde se calcula que murieron unos 25 millones de personas, una tercera parte de la poblacion?

O lo que sucedio en America, en la que exposicion de los nativos a enfermedades europeas para las que no estaban inmunizados provoco una cantidad de muertes que se estima en decenas de millones?


----------



## asherar (Oct 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Mi punto de vista es que, como en todo, habra cosas no demasiado cocinadas que se sacan igual al uso. Lo que es muy grave, tratandose de vidas humanas. Lo que no me queda claro es, cual es la alternativa?
> 
> No vacunar a nadie? No vacunar a algunos? Pero no vacunar a algunos es casi tan malo como no vacunar a nadie, porque los algunos que se contagian perpetuan la enfermedad y (creo) aumentan el riesgo de que tambien se enfermen los vacunados.
> 
> ...



Los argumentos que exponés son de sentido común, pero tené en cuenta que las pruebas de la 
realidad no siempre tienen que ver con el sentido común. 
Es importante tener claro qué es lo que realmente pasa y recién luego opinar. 
Yo subí los enlaces sin comentar nada (salvo lo que me pasó a mí con la gripe A) justamente para 
que cada uno lea los textos o escuche los videos lo más críticamente posible.


----------



## chclau (Oct 21, 2012)

Pero asherar, lo que yo opino es parte de lo que pasa.

Por la viruela han muerto cientos de millones de personas, eso, en los lugares en que se vacuna, no existe mas. Lo que me gustaria saber es que pensas vos.

Hay que dejar de vacunar? O algunas vacunas son las que no estas de acuerdo que se usen? O acaso ves que hay epidemias mortales de viruela a pesar de la vacunacion?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Mi punto de vista es que, como en todo, habra cosas no demasiado cocinadas que se sacan igual al uso. Lo que es muy grave, tratandose de vidas humanas. Lo que no me queda claro es, cual es la alternativa?
> 
> No vacunar a nadie? No vacunar a algunos? Pero no vacunar a algunos es casi tan malo como no vacunar a nadie, porque los algunos que se contagian perpetuan la enfermedad y (creo) aumentan el riesgo de que tambien se enfermen los vacunados.
> 
> ...



no he visto lso enlaces ni leido todo aun , pero este comentario muestra una de tantas "HERRAMIENTAS"  que se utilizan en este tema:
EL MIEDO .

no estamos en el siglo XV .
si hubiese una epidemia incontrolable, o solo una epidemia, pues lo sabriamos y vendria la cosa arrastrando miles de muertes (salvo que seamos el origen de dicha epidemia), como nuestro pais no es digamos la meca de la prevencion , entonces si , :
si fuese nuestra tierra el inicio de una epidemia , pues lo sabriamos por el regadero de muertes y sanatorios saturados.
pero nunca fue el caso.

en la naturaleza cierto grado de enfermedades o de problemas son naturales y nuestras defensas pueden ocuparse.

entonces , si , cabe preguntar que es lo que paso con lo de la gripe A .
en particular.

a veces si uno habla de algo planificado, de manipulacion ,... de cosas malintencionadas a un nivel gigante suele parecer paranoico .
pero si luego te pones  a mirar la HISTORIA, y no me refiero a csoas de hoy , por que las cosas de hoy no sabes la verdad.
pero las de ayer, muchas si , como ya quien tenia el poder de acallarlas no esta, pues se saben .

y si , es parte de el ser humano el querer mandar, imponer, el ser inescrupuloso  y el no tener limites.

si la pregunta es :
¿ es posible que unos pocos HDP  te mientan para venderte unas vacunas ?? 
¿ es posible que , mas abajo en la cadena de eventos otros inescrupulosos + algunos imbeciles la acepten ?? 
hasta aca digo : SI , ES POSIBLE.

y luego :
que la poblacion o gran parte lo acepte , por miedo , o por confiar ??
si , es razonable, por que mucha gente es confiada y cree, asi somos educados, y esa parte no es mala gente ,solo victima.

dificil tema , llewgariamso un dia a no confiar , y que la cosa sea en serio ?? 
como el cuento de el joven que gritaba  EL LOBO... EL LOBO  !!
pidiendo ayuda , y solo era una broma.
hasta que un dia  el lobo vino en serio y nadie le creyo .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

muchas vacunas son importantisimas.
el tema es cuando gente sinverguenza se mete a ese asunto .
y si, siempre pasaran cosas, es inevitable.

a ver si me explico:

la gente confia en el sistema de salud, en las noticias, en su gobierno , si sale en la TV un aviso de el ministerio de salud tenes que creer.....sino sos paranoico .
pero si resulta que en esa epoca en el gobierno hay HDP s queriendo hacer un "negocio" ......PERDISTE.

la gente confia que el estado se asegura de controlar los remedios oncologicos, y que los laboratorios controlan y que las grandes obras sociales tienen control de calidad ........pero .....que paso con lo de los medicamentos adulterados ?? 

la gente confia al subirse al tren , y cuando su hijo o su madre se sube al tren , y mas si escucha que el gobierno controla, y que se le dan a la empresa que se ocupa millones de pesos de subsidio para que mantengan los trenes bien .
y un dia un hijo se muere aplastado con 50 personas mas por que el tren no freno , y ahi ves que No tenian mantenimiento adecuado , ni 1/10 de adecuado ........


son solo ejemplos que remarcan la realidad .


----------



## asherar (Oct 21, 2012)

El tema es largo y complejo. 
Yo te podría contar lo que ha pasado cerca mío. 
El problema con estas cosas es que no alcanza con tener una opinión del caso personal. 
Siempre lo digo. Las cosas son como son, aunque yo opine lo contrario. 
Además no importa lo que yo opine si no tengo forma de comprobarlo, al menos con un mínimo grado 
de objetividad. Y ahí es donde nos tienen agarrados, porque no somos médicos, y la información que 
circula es relativa a las fuentes. 
Yo al menos intento informarme lo más que pueda, y compartir esa información. 
Pero compartir mi opinión no creo que sea demasiado relevante, y sí es bastante arriesgado.


----------



## chclau (Oct 22, 2012)

Hay que tener cuidado con la conspiranoia.

Porque si no, caemos en el mismo nivel, disculpen que les diga, de ignorancia y ridiculez, de aquellos que vienen a bombardearnos con milagrosos sistemas de Tesla para energia gratis que "todos" quieren ocultar. 

Y eso no quiere decir que NO existan corporaciones, incluidas las medicas, con intereses que no siempre van con los intereses del individuo. Hay comercio en la medicina tanto como existe la obsolescencia programada, hay mentira en la medicina como hay tecnicos mentirosos que cobran mucho y no cambian nada.

Pero de ahi a decir que la gripe A es una inmensa conspiracion en la que participaron miles de medicos, la OMS, etc. ..., eso es como creer las fabulitas "las patentes secretas" de Tesla o de los generadores con imanes permanentes hechos con dos maderitas y que pueden solucionar la crisis energetica.

Yo lo lamento si algunos se decepcionaron y la gripe A no fulmino millones como la viruela, pero fue una pandemia. Si tengo que elegir, prefiero incluso que se haya exagerado con la prevencion y al final hayan muerto relativamente pocos... que no al reves.

No tengo el tiempo ni la capacidad para estudiar ahora medicina y epidemiologia, pero si decidiera hacerlo, aplicaria el mismo criterio que aplico para "los sistemas revolucionarios de energia". Estudiarlos desde fuentes serias, que estan absolutamente al alcance de todos. Claro que requieren tiempo, y esfuerzo.


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2012)

Veo que hablais de la vacuna contra la gripe "A".
Como habeis comentado, estuvo envuelta en mucha polémica, tanto en cuanto a su efectividad, tanto en cuanto a los beneficios que generó a quienes la distribuyeron.
Cada cual que haga lo que piense. Personalmente, en mi familia nadie se vacunó. No estamos en contra de las vacunas, al contrario. Pero esa en concreto, nos dió el pálpito de no ponernosla ... Y nadie se puso enfermo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2012)

hoy hay cosas que si se pueden confirmar y bastante bien .

en el area cientifica se utiliza la experimentacion , si uno realiza pruebas en diversos sitios y a todos les da el mismo resultado podemos decir que es (por ahora) cierto.

pues bien , la masa humana es de millones de personas , nuestro planeta es un experiento inmenso.
diganme :
aca se vacuno el 100 % de la poblacion ?? 
en chile ?? 
en uruguay ??
en paraguay ?? 
en brasil ?? 

creo que hay paises limitrofes que ni bola le dieron , y asi y todo millones NO  se vacunaron .
y ?? 
hubo una pandemia ?? 

es simple la cosa:
tenian una bocha de vacunas y a alguien tenian que encajarselas, la teoria era asi:
a alguno le haria bien, a algun otro le haria peor , y a la mayoria no le haria nada , asi que :
dale pa delante .


----------



## chclau (Oct 22, 2012)

Si, hubo una pandemia. Solamente que no fue mortal.

Ahora, si es por hablar de experimentos, no hay necesidad de ir tan lejos para encontrar pruebas. Decenas de remedios que en el "primer mundo" estan prohibidos, o aun no autorizados, en el "tercer mundo" se usan sin problemas.

Los culpables de esto son muchos, aquellos que consideran a todos iguales pero a algunos mas iguales, las empresas cuya primera, segunda y tercera prioridad es la guita pero, para mi, la causa principal es la corrupcion de los gobernantes que no dudan en entregar a sus propios pueblos para los experimentos a cambio de unas cuantas monedas, o millones. Pero como en este mundo ya se ve hace bastante que hay quien esta dispuesto a venderse a si mismo y hasta a su madre y hermana... de nada nos podemos asombrar.

Dicho sea de paso, una vez me puse una vacuna contra la gripe comun y fue el peor invierno de mi vida, me enferme dos veces con fiebre altisima y de ahi decidi no ponerme nunca mas. Mi esposa, por cuestiones de salud se vacuna todos los años y nunca le hizo mal, y creo que hasta le hace un poquito bien, comparativamente se enferma menos, y menos dias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> los gobernantes que no dudan en entregar a sus propios pueblos para los experimentos a cambio de unas cuantas monedas, o millones. .



hay cosas que tardamos en comprender, no las queremos ver.
en la historia, desde los romanos y mas atras hasta HOY el ser humano es como es :
diverso.
encontras millones que son educados para trabajar, aceptan vivir en paz, en una forma de vida sencilla, o ambiciosa pero siguiendo normas.
pero siempre nace gente , y no poca que es diferente.
hay un monton de palabras  en psicologia que terminan en "pata " psicopata, sociopata , etc (no conozco mas  ) .

es como un hormiguro en el cual la mayoria de las hormigas son trabajadoras, pero hay tambien guerreras y reina , y otros tipos.

pues bien , es simple, es muy simple, una persona que es educada a trabajar eso quiere, dedica su tiempo como TODOS USTEDES a aprender electronica u otra cosa, sueñan con un trabajo bueno , vacaciones, una linda mina.
no se imaginan estafando a otros, no podrian dormir tranquilos , ni en ir una noche a asaltar un banco ....... se estresarian tremendamente .

PERO ......hay gente que fue educada distinto , un pibe que desde niño crece en una villa, que con sus amigos van a robar, vaguean todo el dia , pues se da solo , de a pasitos, y cuando  te das cuenta esta asaltando bancos, o matando .

bueno, no solo es educacion , tambien hay cosa de genes, hay chicos que desde chicos en el colegio son distintos, quizas sus genes, quizas cosas en su casa , no se .
son cagadores unos , manipuladores otros.
alguno que se la pasa estudiando y su interes es en llegar a manejar algo de el colegio, o la universidad, manejar a la gente .
hay quienes son timidos, quienes son sociables.
quienes son confiables y quienes son unos tremendos cagadores , desde chicos ya .

como ven , el ser humano es diverso.
y el problema recien comienza a explicarse:

VIVIMOS EN GRUPOS
por diversos motivos, no tenemos forma de ponernos de acuerdo, es dificil, no somos una sola entidad.
entonces para no vivir discutiendo y tener una guia en general *lo que se habitua es a tener un jefe, presidente, rey , dirigente, amo, patron , guia ,  etc .[/B]
NOTA 1 : no digo que sea correcto.
NOTA 2 : fijense ese cargo que tipo de nombres ha tenido en la historia .

bueno, ya llegamos.
¿ quien aspirara  a ese cargo ?? 

1 -- un pibe que se apasiona por la electronica ?? 
2 -- un pibe que le gusta ir a pescar ?? al rio 
3 ---  un vaguito que le gusta solo salir de joda y dormir la siesta ?? 
4 -- un tipo ambicioso de poder, inescrupuloso , que quiere manejar a los demas ?? 
5 --  uno que le encantan las matematicas , que ambiciona estudiar mas y mas para comprender la cosa de los numeros ?? 
6 -- un pibe que le encanta cocinar ?? sus papas fueron cochineros y le encanta la pizza , hacer tortas, y postres ?? 
7 -- un satrapa ambicioso que le gusta la plata, el dinero , el poder, y no le importa nada ni nadie ??
8 -- un pibe que vio en la TV a un medico salvar vidas y le quedo eso, y su sueño es ser un buen medico ?? 
9 --- uno que le gusta el deporte, y quiere estar sano , y le gusta , y quiere ir a las olimpiadas, o mucho menos.
10 -- alguien que le gusta estar con chicos (no un pedofilo) enseñar, un tipo didactico , que le gusta el ambiente escolar y ese trabajo tranqui.
11 --- alguien que el gusta el mar ?? 
12 -- alguien que le gusta la decoracion de interiores, pinturas, adornos, ornamentaciones, y demas .


en fin............tire varias opciones de vida, de orientacion laboral.
elijan ustedes, pueden elegir mas de una .
fijense que tipo de gente sera la que se esforzara en llegar a el cargo que marque en rojo .

que mas decir.*


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 23, 2012)

Me encontre esto que me causo bastante gracia, pero para mi desgracia es verdad..

Glosario del nuevo Regimen de TeleDictadura:



> Caprichos políticos: forma de llamarle a las denuncias de los escasísimos opositores decentes que no van en sintonía con los intereses del gobierno.
> 
> Combate al crimen organizado: el título “guerra” fue muy desafortunado, en los hechos será lo mismo que con Felipe Calderón, pero con un término más amable.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 23, 2012)

mis respetos a este hombre y lider!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbdwDdVCo0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 24, 2012)

eso es lo que realmente sucede, esta en toda la razon el Sr. presidenete Rafael Correa


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 4, 2013)

Conversaba con un amigo sobre USA, y estaba a favor de que USA hiciera intervenciones militares en paises beligerantes y entró en razón al decirle esta analogía..:

Imagina que en TU casa, TU mujer te golpea y en más de una ocación te a dejado moreteado. Tus hijos no están a favor de esa situación y te piden que por tu bien te divrocies... ¿Como te sentirías si luego de que procedas al divorcio, tu vecino, se mete, y te impone por X o por Y razon, que no debes separarte y si lo haces te declara la guerra?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 4, 2013)

Yo no estoy deacuerdo con esa analogia.

imagino que si YO tengo en MI casa el poder de golpear a MI esposa hasta la muerte lo puedo hacer sin que nadia en MI casa pueda hacer nada  y ni mis hijos pueden hacer nada y solo ser espectadores al respecto por falta de fuerza fisica, seria justo que ELLOS, MIS HIJOS tuvieran el poder y la facultad de llamarle al vecino quien tiene la misma fuerza para detenerme a MI, si no fuera asi entonces yo tendria esposa nueva cada semana. seria una papacracia y no una democracia.

el que sea USA el juez y verdugo en eso no estoy deacuerdo para eso estan las organizaciones como la ONU y otras mas y la ayuda la debe solicitar los afectados.


----------



## opamp (Ene 4, 2013)

Como que muy forzada tu analogía Ratmayor, en nuestros países es el más fuerte el que golpea al débil,...es el hombre el que golpea a la mujer,.....los hijos deben estar totalmente "desligados e involucrados " en un problema de adultos,.....si te divorcias te vas de la casa,...son los jueces los que deciden y no un vecino el que te tiene que decir que hacer, tienes a la policia paraque haga cumplir las decisiones del juzgado,.........le he dado muchas vueltas a tu analogía pero no le encuentro relación y eso que soy antiyanqui,...YANQUIS GO HOME.
En lo que estoy de acuerdo es ,lo referente a la mínima importancia que tiene la ONU ( actuan como la avestruz) y son los "yanquis" ( que siguen con las costumbres del far west )los que se creen los dueños del mundo,....pero las cosas estan cambiando con el surgimiento del gigante amarillo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 4, 2013)

Les recuerdo es que una analogía y no debe tomrse en forma literal...

Así que doy un ejemplo "real" como el conflicto en los paises Árabes, a USA les conviene los gobiernos dictatoriales porque el petroleo les sale practicamente gratis, como el pueblo se amotina, USA "ve con preocupación" la situación en esos paises y prestan ayuda militar a favor del gobierno, a pesar de que la razón la tiene el pueblo....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2013)

ya que mencionan los paises "arabes " y a eeuu les contare cual es mi ultima opinion respecto de muchos conflictos humanos .
y digo "ultima " por que siempre estoy pensando y analizando estas cosas .

el ser humano esta en pañales, nos llenaremos la boca de palabras humanitarias y justas pero nuestra naturaleza bestia y carroñera esta ahi, manejandonos en su totalidad.
diganme que pasi tercermundista salio adelante gracias a la ayuda de los paises de el primer mundo ?? 
que pais tiene buen nivel de vida, y no es dependiente de eeuu , inglaterra y demas gracias a estos ?? 
si fuese real que los paises desarrollados ayudan a los de el tercer mundo , pues en 5 años seriamos todos de el primer mundo.
pero como esta armado este mundo , es como un barco, de lujo :
no todo s pueden ser capitan. 

la realidad es que el ser humano , vamos a un ejemplo en Argentina:
estan un año discutiendo para sacar una ley para que no se puedan usar celulares dentro de los bancos , como prevencion de delitos (robos) , pero esto luego de que sucedieron robos con muertes  , lo que ya demuestra que hay gente HDP  (los ladrones) , .
como decia, luego de mas de un año sacan una ley.
y en 2 dias los ladrones ya saben otra forma de salirse con la suya.

el ser humano es un monito inteligente, una ardillita o una laucha inteligente: 
si le sacas la comida vera como conseguirla, si lo encerras en una jaula vera como escapar, si escondes en otro lugar la comida, .lograra siempre  conseguirla .

a que voy con esto ??? 
cada pais piensa en si mismo .
en verdad los paises no piensan, los gobernantes piensan en sacar provecho , para si mismo s y para su pais.
y asi ocurren las cosas de las que hablan .
luego , discutir acerca de que eeuu intervenga en otros paises, es ..........ingenuo.
este sadam husein , por dar un ejemplo, acaso se volvio loco de un dia para el otro ?? 
o lo que paso es que comenzo a molestar a eeuu de un dia para el otro ???? 

no nos engañemos .


y hay otro problema........un problema a nivel mundial que es UNA PESTE , por lo menso para mi forma de verlo:
y es la inteligencia humana , y su capacidad de argumentar.
ojo, es algo muy importante , creo que en la cabeza de el ser humano es un arma muy importante para manejarse , para sobrellevar situaciones dificiles.
uno busca argumentos que le permitan realizar tal o cual cosa.
cuando te tenes que ir , dejando a tu familia, por trabajo, pues en tu cabeza te convences de que es lo mejor y pronto estaran juntos.
cuando perdes a alguien que amas, pues te convences de que estara en el cielo , feliz y que estaran juntos un dia.
es una herramienta importantisima.

pero como dije . cada herramienta se puede usar mal .

los cientificos que experimentaban en la guerra con humanos, se convencerian de que era un avance para la humanidad.
la frase , de un terrateniente , referido a las familias que van a trabajar a la zafra (cosecha ) , por monedas , "dejenlos , es diversidad cultural " .
y bueno, por desgracia , ultimamente tenemos gente bastante psicopata que dan lecciones de argumentaciones absurdas para justificar lo que es de su interes egoista.

y .......cuando perdes la razon =??  cuando comenzaste con buena intencion y cuando te volviste un HDP  ?? , ciego, o viendolo .

las 2 analogias que han puesto cada una se acomoda a mostrar un punto, cada una ve lo que quiere ver .

pero diganme :
este tema hace rato que se trata, hace muchisimo , en todo el mundo........ y ??? 
ya hemos visto que un pais puede encontrarse "envuelto " en un gobierno enfermizo,  y ?? 
los paises de afuera que hacen ?? nada  ?? 
o se aprovechan ??? 
claro, el gobernante dira : "este es un pais soberano. no se metan " 
(por que le conviene ) .
como saber ??? si el de afuera se mete bien o para aprovecharse ??? 

NO HAN PASADO COSAS YA ???? en la historia .
diganme, acaso no se pueden reunir paises y sacar leyes basicas, que esten todos los paises libres de acuerdo, normas que sean basicas y indiscutibles.
si se puede.
tan seguro como que en mi pais se puede vivir bien y podriamos estar infinitamente mejor.
pero hay muchas cosas que se hacen a proposito mal .
para que fracasen.
y no soy paranoico .
pts.........paranoico yo ?? 
lo de la burbuja economica fue un capitulo de los expedientes X ?? 
queimada fue una pelicula de ciencia ficcion ?? como la guerra gaucha ?? 

por favor.
hay gente que mira desde arriba y ve a millones de personas .......y ven GANADO .


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 4, 2013)

> diganme, acaso no se pueden reunir paises y sacar leyes basicas, que esten todos los paises libres de acuerdo, normas que sean basicas y indiscutibles.



ufff, el dia en que la humanidad completa entienda eso, seria el comienzo de una nueva era.

quizas ya existen esas normas o leyes, asi que  cambiaria  tu idea principal por: 

*acaso no se pueden reunir paises y "respetar las  leyes basicas"*


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 21, 2013)

Aqui les va como en mexico combate nuestro "presidente" el Hambre:


Fuente Twitter.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

es broma no ?                           ,


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2013)

anda a saber...............no se donde una decia que con 6 $ se comia .
pero encima con total onda de "no se quejen " .

o otro que dijo cunado murieron 51 personas que la culpa la tuvieron ellos por apurados y irse al vagon de adelante .......

y hay tantas mas , de no tanto politicos......

si hasta escuchas a un violador decir que "ella quiso" (por una nena de 6 años) .
asi que .........que te extraña ????  si el politico no exterioriza todas sus justificaciones es solo por que suele ser inteligente  y sabe que caeria mal.......pero que les gustaria usarlas, (y reirse si entran ) ..........no me cabe dudas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

ee estan todos locos ,siempre encuentran excusa para todo ,hasta para lo inexplicable,


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2013)

exacto...............y ese es como dije mas atras un terrrible mal.


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2013)

Ahora que lo pienso ... debe ser por eso que me intrigan tanto los egipcios y sus pirámides ... ! 

Son toda una metáfora de los políticos:  
Nadie se explica cómo mier* juntaron semejante montón (unos de piedra, otros de dinero) ... 
El mandamás figura agrandado en todas las fotos, pero está siempre mirando para el costado. 
Cuando mira para el frente lo hace con cara de piedra (en las estatuas). 
Lo malo es que el pueblo mira para el costado también.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 22, 2013)

Breton dijo y con justa razon, que mexico era el pais surrealita por exelencia, y vean, aca hasta los perros tienen proceso penal, si no me creen busquen notas de las jaurias asesinas de el cerro de la estrella....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

y lo del burrito ,busquen  ''Burro preso por morder y patear personas en Chiapas'' sin las comillas
o este otro burro de colombia preso por intento de asecinato ????
http://redproteger.com.ar/safetyblog/?p=6

http://www.latribuna.hn/2012/10/31/el-burro-a-la-carcel-por-tentativa-de-homicidio/


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 22, 2013)

no recuerdo en que estado pero tambien se llevaron preso a un cerdo de carton por probocador...
pero siaesas vamos si hay un inepto en presidencia realmente no sorprende tanto


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 22, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es broma no ?                           ,



Amigo Rey, nada me daría mas gusto que fuera broma, pero no lo es.

no hay mas que meterse un poco en el tema y ver cuantas personas acarreadas fueron al dichoso evento, acarreada se le nombra a aquellas personas que por hambre o falta de dignidad se venden por unos cuantos pesos y asisten a los eventos de los corruptos para hacer multitud.

por otro lado, y en mi opinión es muy cierto lo que dice Helminto, Mexico se ha convertido en un país surrealista. 

ahora salieron los del IFE órgano que se encarga de la regulación electoral, conque el Pseudopresidente si hizo trampa, peroooo que no hay problema solo se les impondrá una multa de 600USD (siii seicientos usd, no me equivoque). no les parece surrealista, aguantarnos seis años de corrupción por 600usd


----------



## fernandob (Ene 22, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> , conque el Pseudopresidente si hizo trampa, peroooo que no hay problema solo se les impondrá una multa de 600USD (siii seicientos usd, no me equivoque). no les parece surrealista, aguantarnos seis años de corrupción por 600usd









me meto en un banco en un agujero que hice y robo dinero, saco y saco por el pozo ....... cuando me venga la policia a detener les digo :

"MOMENTITO" a mi me dejan "trabajar" , yo el agujero ya lo hice, si quieren me ponen una  multa que la pagare con gusto, pero esto ya esta consumado, asi que no me molesten .

otra:

me meto en el liceo a violar jovencitas , cuando viene la policia les digo :
"MOMENTITO"  no me toquen , esto ya esta hecho, asi que si quieren me ponen una multa ( y me dejan seguir con lo mio ) .
si al presidente eso le hicieron , pues que no vamos a cambiar criterios, no ???


----------



## Nepper (Ene 22, 2013)

jua jua!

en fin, la coca reemplazala por un vino y donde dice mexico, pone "argentina"


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 25, 2013)




----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

lo de la nena que se "comio " la cama , eso lo segui ...........fue ...........vergonzozo .
luego de el sentimientio de tristeza e impotencia por semejante muerte .


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

Helminto:

Hijoles el caso de la francesa secuestradora es otro caso mas de por lo que los mexicanos debemos estar super avergonzados, y no porque sea cierto o no, quizas sea real que la francesa sea inocente, el caso es que como en la mitad del pais hay elecciones estatales, los corruptos toman eso para hacer politica. En Mexico nadie se escapa de ser mutilado, acribillado, cercenado o lo que sea por satisfacer la ambicion de verdaderos engendros y eso es lo que he venido diciendo. 

es una verguenza pero que lo sepa el mundo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

helminto:

me podes contar lo de los perros, busque en la web  y enconte esto :
http://voces.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/07/perros-asesinos-en-mexico_n_2428837.html

es asi ????

lo de la francesa ya lo lei, no digo que sea o no sea culpable, pero que me digan que los capturaron un dia antes y luego:
hicieron un montaje al dia siguiente para las camaras  de TV . como que estaban entando a la casa de los secuestradorees y los capturaban y liberaban a las victimas (todo un montaje, una actuacion ) y "usando" a los involucrados........
asi se pierde la realidad, es un montaje, con esa cosa manipulada se pierden las pruebas reales y se manipula a la poblacion....... la verdad que :



me hizo acordar  :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Rati_Horror_Show

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masacre_de_Pompeya




vieron que varias veces puse que la capacidad de el ser humano para auto- justificarse, para poner excusas es un mal tremendo para la sociedad.
y que somos bichos de costumbres.
nos acostumbramos a poner excusas, a hacer cosas mal , a justificarnos y cada vez lo hacemos mas y caemos mas bajo.
desde el grupo de policias que acusa falsamente y dibuja pruebas (igual...seguro que algo hicieron, ademas, nuestro trabajo es muy dificil, la sociedad nos pide  , etc, etc, etc) .
hasta el ladron de lapices en al oficina (por lo que me pagan  !!! ademas, ni lo notan ) 
o la señora , no tan mayor, en el colectivo (yo soy mayor, a mi me deben respeto , yo no tengo por que dar el asiento , para eso hay mas jovenes ).

asi en un ambiente donde eso se aplaude o solo "se lo deja ser " cada vez se multiplica mas, crece y se expande .

y si un dia miramos , con ojos inocentes  nos asombrariamos de las actitudes que ya son cotidianas y solo podemos sentir VERGUENZA por en que nos hemos convertido, por lo menos esa parte de la sociedad.
y el saber que esa parte de la sociedad puede y vive y crece entre nosotros. ..


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 26, 2013)

Señores, si a la realidad vamos, no creo que ningun país ha alcanzado el nivel de subrealismo de Chavezlandia.

Esta es la situación actual...:

El presidente electo, Hugo Chavez, se encuentra en un coma inducido debido a una infección respiratoria post operatoria. (Vamos bien)

Debido a que es un presidente re-electo, el hecho del juramento es solo un "formalismo" (Confuso, pero aceptable).

Pero aqui viene lo bueno:

Según la ley, el unico que tiene el poder de designar a los ministros, cancilleres, etc es el presidente de la república, el vice-presidente no puede. Sin embargo, los ministros siguen ahí y hasta tenemos nuevo canciller, por lo que sería una usurpación de poder, sin embargo, ellos alegan que Chavez los nombró, pero esperen, no que el tipo está en coma? Será que lo despieran para que firme? Sin embargo cuando los confrontan, dicen que el comandante se está recuperando, pero cuando piden una fé de vida, vuelven a lo del coma...

Saquen sus propias conclusiones...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2013)

pues es sencillo, firma con le huella...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Señores, si a la realidad vamos, no creo que ningun país ha alcanzado el nivel de subrealismo de Chavezlandia.
> 
> Esta es la situación actual...:
> 
> ...



sabes que veo aca ??? 

historia repetida:

un presidente suele ser la cabeza (a veces un monigote otras un caudillo, otras un dictador, o muchas versiones mas) pero siempre a su alrededor  se juntan LAS HIENAS , cuanto mas debil  sea esa cabeza mas hienas se le pegaran.
algunso estaran buscando EL PODER.
otros no quieren el poder directo, pues por como son prefieren siempre trabajar a las sombras, y que sea otro el que pone la cara.

*pero fijense que tiempo atras, (no mucho)  puse algo Y NO ME EQUIVOQUE.*

este señor estaba actuando MUY MAL , por que con su ambicion de ser siempre el presidente estaba postulandose a pesar de saber que estaba en su lecho de muerte , y al hacerlo dejaria a todo el pais mal parado.
por que como vos decis recien asume y no puede ejercer:
sera terreno propicio para que las hienas se peleen por el poder.
sera una marioneta, mientras puedan .

ese pais ese señor no le construyo UNA DEMOCRACIA SOLIDA.
lo que hizo fue crear un pais que dependa de el , y que el pais sea su fantasia, su reino .

y asi fue.

en Brasil, escuche que el presidente fue un muy buen presidente, y sin embargo no pretendio aferrarse al poder, hizo su trabajo y luego hizo lo que correspondia: ceder el lugar a otro gobernante, creo que hay una mujer ahora.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

Ratmayor:

yo creo lo que dices o por lo menos confió mas en tu opinión que lo que diga la televisión,y ademas no es el primer comentario similar que veo al respecto, pero pienso que eso hace la diferencia, el decir heyyyy escuchen todos: mi país esta mal en esto o tiene problemas... en mi criterio lo grave es decir que estamos "orgullosos" cuando sabemos que es mentira. obviamente que hay cosas y quizás las mejores de las que podamos estar en realidad orgullosos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

haa que pavada , también vas a encontrar muchos comentarios a favor ,pero vos solo vas a escuchar los comentarios afines a tu pensamiento


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2013)

a menos que cultives un pensamiento objetivo....


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> haa que pavada , también vas a encontrar muchos comentarios a favor ,pero vos solo vas a escuchar los comentarios afines a tu pensamiento



no se si te refieras a mi comentario, y si... claro que lo que yo diga siempre va a ser a fin a mi pensamiento, a mi particularmente me interesa el caso de venezuela porque aca en se ha dicho que la oposición o izquierda si llegase al poder se convertiría en un caso como el de venezuela, y vuelvo a lo mismo, en mi pensamiento o criterio es que NO, Chavez en mi opinion es una izquierda pegando al socialismo, comunismo, populismo mezclado con tintes de dictadura, y la izquierda Mexicana por estatutos ni remotamente se le parece.

 también he visto opiniones a favor del chavismo que a mi no me convencen del todo, en esencia están correctas pero en los echos se ven que distan mucho de la realidad por lo que yo presumo que el caso de venezuela es muy similar a lo que vivimos aca, y en resume una Dictadura Perfecta.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2013)

dictatura mal disfrazada estoy de a cuerdo, y francament no hay izquierda en mexico, seamos honestos....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

aqui , hay casos que a pesar de las pruebas,siguen insistiendo que es mentira y que no le creen,en ese caso por mas que les muestres las cosas como son,nunca van a creer y siempre seguirán pensando en lo corrupto,lo ladrón. etc,etc, es el camino mas fácil ,descreer de las cosas.
por ejemplo y te doy uno solo,
anuncian,se rumorea ,''chaves muerto'' y algunos lo creen ,no ase mucho un amigo si el rat ,me dijo 
''chaves esta muerto y anunciaran su muerte el día de bolívar,*para endiosarlo*''
estoy seguro que vos le hubieras creído de inmediato,
yo le aposte a que no era asi ,,,y no fue asi,, eso no quiere decir que rat sea un mentiroso,(solo de dejo engañar pór su subconsciente)
yo creo que vos no estas mirando todo el panorama ,no sos objetivo ,ni escuchas todas las partes del relato,
esa es mi opinio y no voy a decir nada mas ,ya que seria entrar en polémicas absurdas ,que al fin y a cabo no ganaríamos nada,pues vos seguirás pensando y creyendo solo que querés que pase ,no te importa tu pais,vos solo querés que le valla mal ,para así vos poder decir , si tengo razón y tuve razón,
entonces no tiene caso seguir discutiendo .
saludos y me des-subscribo del tema,


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui , hay casos que a pesar de las pruebas,siguen insistiendo que es mentira y que no le creen,en ese caso por mas que les muestres las cosas como son,nunca van a creer y siempre seguirán pensando en lo corrupto,lo ladrón. etc,etc, es el camino mas fácil ,descreer de las cosas.
> por ejemplo y te doy uno solo,
> anuncian,se rumorea ,''chaves muerto'' y algunos lo creen ,no ase mucho un amigo si el rat ,me dijo
> ''chaves esta muerto y anunciaran su muerte el día de bolívar,*para endiosarlo*''
> ...



creo que mal intepreto mi punto de vista, y voy a intentar aclarar punto por punto lo que comentas quizas en diferente orden, cuando me entere de lo de la enfermedad de lo de chavez lo primero que se me vino a la mente fue "es un distractor" si estaba muerto o no, no importa, es como con fidel castro que por su edad es practicamente un vegetal y quien gobierna es la maquina castrista, igual en venezuela si chavez no esta, es el  chavismo con quizas otro nombre, quien por lo menos un buen tiempo siga en el poder.

y por supuesto que no, yo no quiero que a mi pais le vaya mal, ojala y me equivoque al igual que millones de conciudadanos que creemos que el PRIismo es el cáncer de México. por supuesto que quisiera que nuestras instituciones fueran creíbles y nuestros medios informativos fueran veraces. y yo y solo yo fuera el único tonto que creyera que estamos al borde de una guerra civil. 

quedando en claro en que respeto la opinion de cualquiera que no este deacuerdo con lo que digo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

> se me vino a la mente fue "es un distractor''


ves ese es el punto,nunca crees en nada de lo que te dicen,no sos una persona con una opinión objetiva.
pero esa es mi opinión nada mas,que yo sepa nadie dijo lo contrario


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

creo que estamos charlando rey y no tomo nada  a mal eh.

mira por lo que crei que fue una distracción fue porque la eleccion de venezuela fue muy cerrada y con muchas anomalias hasta donde tengo entendido, la unica manera de que la gente se olvide del asunto es poner al chavez en coma para que se olviden si gano o no gano legalmente, y la prensa nacional e internacional solo se dedique a esa noticia. o acaso se aclaro en la prensa si fue legitima su eleccion?

algun medio internacional sigue esa noticia? no lo creo! la noticia es si vive o muere, no si fue tramposo o no? me explico?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

no se de que anomalías estas hablando,si el voto fue electrónico y ademas fueron veedores internacionales,
por ejemplo de aquí fueron gente que odia a chaves y no encontraron nada mal,
a la mínima cosa que mal ,seguro armaban un escándalo(lo digo por lo tanto que odian a chaves)
bueno no sigas ''al pais'' ,que siempre andan echando veneno solamente,


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 26, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> acaso se aclaro en la prensa si fue legitima su eleccion?


La prensa sujeta al oficialismo dice que sí fue legítima. La prensa sujeta a oposición dijo que no fue legítima


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

> no se de que anomalías estas hablando,



hay muchas maneras de hacer trampa en una eleccion, desde la coaccion del voto hasta la manipulacion de las instituciones y en MExico somos los #1 en eso y algunos diran que hasta con orgullo.

mira aqui algo de eso.

http://cnnespanol.cnn.com/2012/10/0...rincipe-payaso-de-una-sociedad-en-decadencia/

porcierto en la mañana me entere que en venezuela estan convocando a nuevas elecciones presidenciales por la incapacidad de chavez pero no lo he verificado, solo vi un desplegado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

para decir que no fue legitima es necesario presentar pruebas,¿y las pruebas?


> desde la coaccion del voto


 eso siempre pasa en cualquier parte del mundo,la culpa la tiene el partido opositor por no ser capaz de desarticular esas acciones,o mejor dicho no les interesa,pues también ellos utilizan los mismas artilugios.
por otro lado, el perdedor siempre acusa al ganador de trampa,ya es lo clásico y no tiene nada de raro,al menos que presente pruebas irrefutable que afirmen sus acusaciones


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 26, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> porcierto en la mañana me entere que en venezuela estan convocando a nuevas elecciones presidenciales por la incapacidad de chavez pero no lo he verificado, solo vi un desplegado.


En realidad. No lo creo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> porcierto en la mañana me entere que en venezuela estan convocando a nuevas elecciones presidenciales por la incapacidad de chavez pero no lo he verificado, solo vi un desplegado.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 26, 2013)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> En realidad. No lo creo



este es el que vi...

http://www.elnuevoherald.com/2013/01/26/1392515/venezuela-prepara-nuevas-elecciones.html

doy el beneficio de la duda que no? 



y miren de ese mismo desplegado me llama la atencion esto y yo no lo digo eh



> “Ya hay un proceso electoral en curso en el que vemos que ya Maduro se encuentra en campaña electoral, abierta y descarada. Está utilizando los recursos del Estado y a toda la red de medios públicos para fomentar su imagen”



empieza la trampa de los llamados poderes facticos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 28, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> anuncian,se rumorea ,''chaves muerto'' y algunos lo creen ,no ase mucho un amigo si el rat ,me dijo
> ''chaves esta muerto y anunciaran su muerte el día de bolívar,*para endiosarlo*''
> estoy seguro que vos le hubieras creído de inmediato


Ese era un rumor muy exagerado, aunque aquí he visto tantas cosas locas que lo creo todo y a la vez no creo en nada 



LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> porcierto en la mañana me entere que en venezuela estan convocando a nuevas elecciones presidenciales por la incapacidad de chavez pero no lo he verificado, solo vi un desplegado.


Jaaaaa! Eso solo pasó en un mundo paralelo en donde las cosas se hacen como tienen que ser, aqui definitivamente no pasó...

En resumen, si me preguntan, por las incongruencias de los que están en el momento, dan a entender que Don Hugo murió y no encuentran como tapar su muerte para seguir en el poder, como dije antes, si se supone que está en coma, como le hace para firmar nombramientos y decretos? pero si está recuperandose, porque no dan una fé de vida?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2013)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> hay muchas maneras de hacer trampa en una eleccion, .



asi es , y eso de el voto electronico me parece tan pero tan ...dudoso .





el-rey-julien dijo:


> para decir que no fue legitima es necesario presentar pruebas,¿y las pruebas?



tantas veces escucho eso .
y podria decir lo opuesto : para decir que si fue legitima ........

cuando se hace un gobierno , con gente de poder y algo armado , no da espacio.
ayer veia una pelicula de un gobierno corrupto y su entorno de poder.
no te da lugar a nada.
y imagino , en el caso de un veedor, que va a mirar......no entiende nada , le muestran unas computadoras, un sistema de computos, lo llevan de aca para alla y le dicen ........y el tipo que puede decir ???? 

el voto electronico para mi es lo mas contrario a algo transparente que hay .
no se me ocurre una forma , pero seguro que las hay .
pero apretar un boton y que un programa diga..........se pierede la info , en el sistema, anda a saber si se modifico, si en alguna parte te cambian miles de votos.

hasta el viejo sistema es mas confiable, que de ultima se juntan los de una mesa y deciden decir a quien votaron , no importa que el voto sea secreto, es secrreto por motivos que todos conocemos, pero si uno quiere decirlo puede, si no esta amenazado ni coaccionado puede.
y asi verificas si lso datos de esa mesa se fraguaron  o no .

pero el voto electronico........ te dicen que 10 mil personas apretaron el boton que dice 

VOTO A PEPE 

y como lo verificas, discutis ???? 

no se, decime que (te voy a si, esta vez pensar , decir un sistema) :
en cada mesa hay 3 botones, o un sistema donde 3 cajas o 3 contadores diferentes registran el voto .
cada persona que vota elije y es registrado en 3 contadores distintos, como cajas negras.
luego la info de cada uno de ellos es mandada a una central.
(en vez de usar cajas y boletas de papel y transportar eso ) solo se transporta algo un poco mas grande que un pendrive .
tienen que coincidir.

cada una de esas 3 que se repite en cada lugar de votacion es de un grupo , y tiene su codigo de proteccion y su precinto .
ahi si , tenemos 3  equipos paralelos, sin estar unidos electricamente , sin que un virus pueda afectarlos, y cada uno va a su lugar de conteo .

eso si me quedaria mas tranquilo

ah.................al que manipula o hace fraude.minimo se le cortan las manos, pero no es joda.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Ene 28, 2013)

> En resumen, si me preguntan, por las incongruencias de los que están en el momento, dan a entender que Don Hugo murió y no encuentran como tapar su muerte para seguir en el poder



yo estoy un 80% o 90%, de acuerdo contigo, y estoy seguro y como mencione el chavismo seguira sin el de una u otra forma por lo menos unos periodos mas, y no es que quiero que sea asi, pero su situacion politica es la misma que estamos sufriendo nosotros, en resumen unos cuantos son los que estan adueñandose del pais  llamense politicos, prensa, sindicatos, etc.

Fernando:

estoy 100% deacuerdo contigo, aca el sistema es como comentas o como creo entenderte, o sea mixto, es decir al terminar las votaciones se hace un conteo rapido llamado PREP(resultados preliminares) que son capturados con la informacion que llega via electronica, despues de eso se hace otro conteo al llegar las boletas que estan en cajas y resguradas por el Ejercito nacional. Es un sistema a mi parecer de primer mundo, el unico problema y hay video al por mayor en google de evidencia de que la teoria es muy distinta a la realidad, de que estas y en la pasadas elecciones hubieron miles de trampas desde el PREP (metodo electronico) y el normal. se ve gente que tiene las boletas en las manos, uno se pregunta Porque? si estan resgurdadas por el ejercito. tambie hay un video que el metodo electronico (prep) a cierta hora de la madrugada en pocos segundos se incremento la votacion de manera inexplicable a favor del PRI. 

asi que pruebas del fraude electronico, por lo menos en mexico... existieron y es de conocimiento publico y mundial.


----------



## chclau (Ene 28, 2013)

En epocas pasadas en Argentina hubo casos notorios de pueblos enteros que votaban por un candidato, o piquetes para evitar que gente de un partido llegara a las urnas, votos de muertos y demas lindezas. Lamentablemente cuanto mas alejado esta un lugar de los centros de comunicacion mas facil es la estafa y menos probable que se sepa. No me consta que ocurre ahora pero es solamente una muestra de las muchas formas en que se puede hacer fraude. 

Es muy dificil de probar pero por otro lado todos sabemos que en cualquier pais se siente cuales son los candidatos preferidos, obviamente con un cierto margend de error. Pero si por un lado en la calle uno escucha que muchisimos quieren cambiar al gobierno y despues resulta reelecto por goleada... pues la sospecha de fraude es muy fuerte aunque no la podamos probar.

Para mi el solo hecho de que Chavez se haya permitido denigrar a su opositor de las maneras mas bajas posibles, desde llamarlo cochino, meterse con sus antepasados hasta la tercera generacion e insinuar que es homosexual, todo en su tipico y repulsivo estilo de maton, ya es fraude electoral.

Decir que un candidato es amigo de los imperialistas, o de los comunistas o lo que sea, es feo pero es parte del juego politico. Pero por que meterse con la familia, o su identidad etnica o religiosa, o sus supuestas preferncias sexuales? Esos son los metodos de un sucio tirano demagogo que apela al comun denominador mas bajo del populacho.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2013)

les voy a mostrar unas cosas.
para ponerlos un poco mas  

dejemso de lado un poco a los politicos  y miremos a nuestra propia gente, a ver si estan bien o algo les pico :

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/mí-gri...tazo-121200322.html?bcmt_s=m#ugccmt-container

"A mí no me grita nadie", dijo el peón, y mató a su patrón de un escopetazo

noticia de yahoo , y entro a leer comentarios de la gente  y .........
estos son comentarios de la gente , que obvio NO conocian a los involucrados, solo se meten a opinar de calentura , y su opinion al parecer es de aplaudir al asesino y mas o menos tratar de monstruo a al victima.
quien intenta hacerles ver un poco la cosa mas razonable es automaticamente mal visto .
yo me asombre, por que uno ve discusiones todos los dias, gritos, siempre hay patrones (el que te da trabajo )  y siempre podes renunciar y mandarlo a freir churros , pero al parecer hay una tremenda animosidad hacia matar gente , por lo que sea. 


 *** ÉSE AHORA SI Q YA NO LE GRITA MÁS A NADIE
 ***  La paciencia de los humildes tiene sus limites.....
 *** Debiera ser condecorado. necesitamos muchos como ese viejo gaucho basureado por un energúmeno.
 *** ASI SE HACE CARAJO FELICITO A ESE HOMBRE ESE NO GRITA MAS A NADIE
 *** BIEN HECHO...!!.., ASI DEBE HACERSE..!!.LO DICHO ...LA MUY .."HUMANA" PATRONAL DE ESTE PAIS NO QUIERE TRABAJADORES ...QUIERE ESCLAVOS..!!!
 *** OJO GARCAS.....UN ESCLAVISTA MENOS
 *** Tragedia porque termino en cana el viejo. Que aprendan esos chetos de #$%$ a maltratar a la gente humilde.


pero ojo .........encima estos comentarios tienen un monton de positivos  !!!!



y muchisimos mas, gente que llena los baches (por que en resalidad desconocen al historia real ) pero ahora el bueno es el asesino y el malo el muerto .
no digo que este bien prepotear a alguien o burlarse o tratarlo mal , pero me parece, asi como que me huele que peor es SER UN ASESINO .
que se yo, me daria bronca tener en frente a un tipo que me maltrata, que se aprovecha de una ventaja, pero me parece que peor es tener enfrente a un asesino que te dispara de una en el cuello .
y encima ...........toda una sociedad que lo aplaude ............ 

se que se estan asociando o sintiendo afines a "el viejito maltratado por el jefe " , pero la desproporcion y el no ver que :
1 --- no tiene la gente que opina idea de lo que paso en detalle, quizas el viejo ese era un cabron , que esta lleno de ellos.
2 ---  quizas discutieron por que el viejo queria las cosas como al el se le cantaban, la gente vieja es asi , y se hacen los tontos.
3 ---- quizas el viejo tenia toda la razon y el patron era soberbio y altanero .......pero ........PARA MATARLO ??  mandalo a freir churros, le dejas el campo que lo trabaje el .
o lo que sea.
matarlo ?? 

vamos a resolver cada discusion de automovilistas a escopetazos ??? 
cuanta gente reconoce que se equivoco ?? 
y si mañana tu hijo , o tu padre se cruza con un viejo porfiado y cabron , y discuten ???

*que opinan ?? que podemos discutir ?? que podemos pretender arreglar si descubrimos que la mayoria de nuestros vecinos, hermanos , compatriotas, ciudadanos  piensan asi ???? *


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2013)

Fer, en este mundo hay mucha gente con ideas totalmente erradas sobre la libertad y la confunden con libertinaje, además de tener muy serios problemas con la autoridad, en resumen, todo mundo no quiere seguir reglas y quieren hacer lo que les venga en gana...

Este es un video en donde se mofan de los bandos extremistas como lo son Venezolana de Televisión (Chavismo) y Globovisión (Oposición). El video muestra la situación real en los mercados y muestra como lo reflejan los noticieros...





 




 
EDIT: Ya vieron esto?  http://www.lapatilla.com/site/2013/...les-diciendoles-que-su-pene-estaba-bendecido/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2013)

> "A mí no me grita nadie", dijo el peón, y mató a su patrón de un escopetazo


yo en mi casa digo ,  ''aqui el unico que grita soy yo,y se callan todos'',mirando como la lemur intenta atraparme jajajaj,
no mentira, en casa nadie grita,menos yo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo en mi casa digo ,  ''aqui el unico que grita soy yo,y se callan todos'',mirando como la lemur intenta atraparme jajajaj,
> no mentira, en casa nadie grita,menos yo


Si intento hacer eso, Doña Rata tiraría la llave de la jaulita


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo en mi casa digo ,  ''aqui el unico que grita soy yo,y se callan todos'',mirando como la lemur intenta atraparme jajajaj,
> no mentira, en casa nadie grita,menos yo



el tema es no terminar gritando pidiendo AUXILIO !!!!! a los vecinos.

lo del pollo no lo entiendo , por que motivo escasea??? 
eso si calculo que las palomas grandes alla la deben pasar mal .

hay cosas raras en muchos paises, recordaba con esto que aca en argentina, hace unos años ya , unos 5 años estaba en plaza almagro, capital , cerca de el abasto y un pibe le queria tirar un gomerazo a una paloma, hay muchas palomas.
estaba un poco escondido el pibe .
yo estaba con un señor de la zona.
y le digo , mira eso , y me iba a levantar para retar al pibe.
el señor me dijo NO , dejalo.

caza unas pocas para comer 

no es zona de ver eso .........pero hay gente en la calle, y calculo que a veces la pasan mal .
yo que se...........


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> lo del pollo no lo entiendo , por que motivo escasea???
> eso si calculo que las palomas grandes alla la deben pasar mal


Eso se debe al control cambiario y al hecho de que en Venezuela no se produce NADA, las pocas empresas que quedan, se ven obligadas a importar la materia prima, pero el problema no es solo eso, debido a las restricciones que hay con las divisas extrangeras, las empresas no tienen dolares para comprar los insumos, por ejemplo el pollo, no se puede criar sin maiz, porque es importado, si no hay con que alimentarlos, no hay pollo y así pasa con todos los productos de primera necesidad.

Entonces caemos en otro problemon la gente se ha vuelto conformista y perdió su dignidad, debido a eso no les importa humillarse peleandose de esa manera como lo ves en el video...


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 12, 2013)

no quisiera decirlo, pero "les dije":



> Buenos Aires, Argentina.- El diario español ABC.es informó que los médicos que atienden al presidente de Venezuela, Hugo Chávez en La Habana ya han comunicado a su familia, a los hermanos Castro y a la cúpula chavista que el paciente ya no está en condiciones de regresar para ejercer la presidencia de Venezuela.



http://www.zocalo.com.mx/seccion/ar...e-recuperara-informan-a-la-familia-1360686063

era obvio que los chavistas estaban haciendo campaña mucho antes que sus adversarios.


----------

